# Banshee Legend MK II



## Irvine78 (24. Oktober 2009)

es geht um oben genanntes bike. hab schon n fred eröffnet aber da hab ich den titel schlecht gewählt.

der link vom andern fred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428404

was haltet ihr von dem bike?


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Oktober 2009)

Bikes die mehr als einen Thread hier haben können nicht gut sein...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2009)

Den Rahmen wollte ich mir auch die ganze Zeit holen, habe mich aber jetzt für das Summum entschieden. Wenn Du aber Infos zum Legend suchst solltest Du in den Ami-Foren schauen, da dort das Bike schon gefahren wird.


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Oktober 2009)

ich finde es optisch eher nicht so ansprechend


----------



## Derrick (24. Oktober 2009)

Mir hingegen gefällt es richtig gut..das Problem ist nur, dass mir ein Reach von 415 mm in der größten Version viel zu wenig ist..  würde es voll gerne mal testen aber von den Prototypen fahren hierzulande ja nicht so viele rum..


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Oktober 2009)

unter sicklines.com findest auch paar Infos
dirt mag hatte auch mal nen Prototypen zum Testen und waren recht angetan


----------



## Mozim (8. März 2011)

Um mal das Topic etwas aus der Versenkung zu holen und in der Hoffnung, dass es hier noch mehr Leute gibt, die das Legend fahren: 

Ich hab am vergangenen Wochenende endlich mein 2011er Legend aufgebaut und bin relativ begeistert!






Ich war bis zum Herbst auf einem Cove Shocker in Größe M unterwegs und hab diesen Rahmen wirklich sehr gerne gemocht. Ein paar kleinere Macken hatte er (1 1/8-Steuerrohr, nicht sonderlich leicht), aber darüber konnte ich gut hinwegsehen und der Rahmen hat mich mehrere Saisons absolut nicht im Stich gelassen. Allerdings hab ich mit der Zeit immer mehr gemerkt, dass mir der Rahmen dann doch zu klein ist, ich gerne mehr Platz auf dem Rad hätte und es dann doch mal Zeit für etwas neues ist. Auf einen Leichtbau-Rahmen, der mir nach ein paar Abfahrten in Willingen oder spätestens nach einem Monat in Whistler reißt, hatte ich keine Lust, ebenso wenig auf die Hype-Maschen so mancher Firmen. Der Ansatz von Banshee, den Rahmen zunächst in einer Prototypen-Phase ausgiebig zu testen, die Feedbacks der Tester vollkommen transparent auf der Website zu veröffentlichen und jede Entscheidung, wieso man Rahmenteil XY auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise gefertigt hat, fand ich überaus angenehm. Zudem weiß ich, dass Keith und Rob von Banshee zu 100% hinter ihrer Firma stehen und oft innerhalb von Minuten absolut freundlich und zuvorkommend auf jegliche Mails antworten. Und darüber hinaus bin ich mit meinem Amp mehr als zufrieden, also war mir flott klar, dass ich mein nächster DH-Rahmen ein Legend wird. Ein paar Monate vorgespult und das Resultat stand dann am Freitag vor mir: 











Banshee Legend, poliert, Größe L
Fox DHX RC4 mit Nuke Proof 3x350lbs Titan-Feder
Rock Shox Boxxer Team
VR: Mavic EN521 / Hope Pro II
HR: Mavic EX721 / Hope Pro II
Reifen normalerweise Minions oder, wenn's ganz mies ist, runtergeschnittene Wet Screams
Truvativ Descendant-Kurbeln, Superstar-Pedale, e13 LG1-KeFü
Sram X9-Schaltung, 970 11-21er-Kasette, KMC X9SL-Kette
Straitline-Vorbau, Funn Full On-Lenker (785mm) und ODI-Griffe
Avid Codes mit 203mm-Scheibe vorn und 185mm-Scheibe hinten
Banshee-Sattelstütze mit einem SLR-Gestellt
und noch mehr Krimskrams... 

Gesamtgewicht liegt bei 16,90kg, womit ich mehr als zufrieden bin. An sich wäre ein Gewicht von 15,xxkg ohne Probleme mit einer Boxxer World Cup, einem Vivid Air sowie 1.5Ply-Reifen möglich, allerdings verbringe ich die Zeit lieber auf den Trails als wegen irgendwelcher Defekte in der Garage. 

Die ersten Eindrücke von den Hometrails sind absolut positiv. Ich war etwas skeptisch, ob der Rahmen nicht etwas groß für mich ist, allerdings hab ich mich sofort dran gewöhnt und fühlte mich von Anfang an sehr wohl. Das Tretlager ist angenehm niedrig (13,7" / 348mm), das Oberrohr schön lang, es baut sehr niedrig und der Lenkwinkel ist recht flach (63,8°). Aufgrund des niedrigeren Tretlagers im Vergleich zu meinem Vorgängerrad muss ich definitiv zumindest am Anfang hin und wieder auf die Pedalstellung achten, allerdings hab ich mich daran direkt gewöhnt. Das Fahrgefühl ist sehr neutral und ausgewogen, man fühlt sich sehr schnell sehr wohl auf dem Rad und braucht keine lange Eingewöhnungsphase. Detaillierter kann ich bislang allerdings noch nicht berichten, da ich das Rad bislang erst zwei Tage auf den Hometrails gefahren bin und der Test auf richtigen Downhill-Strecken somit noch aussteht. 






Insgesamt sind meine ersten Eindrücke also mehr als positiv, ich bin definitiv begeistert! Weniger begeistert bin ich von der Tatsache, dass man hier kaum was über das Rad liest - oder bin ich einfach zu blöd, um die Suchfunktion ordnungsgemäß zu nutzen? Wie dem auch sei würde ich mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar Legend-Besitzer mal zu Wort melden und mir ein paar Tips bezüglich Dämpfer-Abstimmung geben... die Feinabstimmung steht noch aus und irgendwie hab ich keine Lust drauf, weil das Fahren selbst viel zu spaßig dafür ist. ;-) 

Gruß
-Moritz


----------



## alterknochen (8. März 2011)

schönes bike!


----------



## tibo13 (8. März 2011)

Wow, ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Hätte ich das Geld würde ich mir den Rahmen wohl zu 95% genauso aufbauen. Wirklich klasse


----------



## spaceschleim (8. März 2011)

sehr gut!! 

und sieht ja auch in L noch wirklich gut aus......  bin hier auch am überlegen..... verdammt... also jezz grad wieder von neuem.....  und wenn... welche groesse? .... 

wie gross bist du denn? und wielange hast auf den rahmen warten muessen?


----------



## Mozim (8. März 2011)

Danke für die Kommentare! 



spaceschleim schrieb:


> welche groesse? ....
> 
> wie gross bist du denn? und wielange hast auf den rahmen warten muessen?



Ich bin, je nach Tagesform, etwa 1,84m groß und fühle mich auf dem L-Rahmen sehr wohl. Ich war zwischenzeitlich unsicher, ob der Rahmen nicht doch zu groß für mich ist und ich einen M-Rahmen hätte nehmen sollen, aber die Zeifel haben sich direkt in Luft aufgelöst. Natürlich kommt's auch auf die persönlichen Vorlieben ab - ich bevorzuge es, wenn ich nach vorn und hinten etwas Platz zur Gewichtsverlagerung habe und nehme dazu etwas weniger Verspieltheit gern in Kauf. 

Ich saß in Kanada auf einem Legend in Größe M und fand es von der Größe ebenfalls gut - definitiv länger als mein damaliger Cove Shocker-Rahmen, ebenfalls in Größe M. Insgesamt denke ich, dass es leichter ist, sich an einen Rahmen zu gewöhnen, der vielleicht am Anfang etwas groß erscheint als sich auf einem zu kleinen Rad ständig eingeengt zu fühlen. Ein Freund von mir ist mein Legend am Wochenende ebenfalls für eine Abfahrt gefahren und hat sich auf Anhieb recht wohl gefühlt - obwohl er nur etwa 1,72m groß ist. Auf seinem Transition TR450 in Größe M hingegen hab ich mich im Vergleich dazu etwas unangenehm eingeengt gefühlt. 

Wie bereits gesagt - letzten Endes ist es persönliche Vorliebe, aber ab 1,80m würde ich definitiv eher den L-Rahmen nehmen. Je nachdem, wo du herkommst, fährt man sich ja vielleicht mal im Bikepark über den Weg, dann kannst du das Rad natürlich gerne mal selbst testen!

Zur Lieferzeit: Der Rahmen kam sehr flott, nachdem ich ihn bestellt hatte, allerdings hatte ich auch Glück, dass die erste 2011er-Produktion ganz frisch fertig war. Das war Ende Oktober, und ja, so lange stand der Rahmen unaufgebaut bei mir zu Hause. Wie die Liefersituation aktuell beim deutschen Vertrieb ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Allerdings habe ich mit Freeborn, dem englischen Vertrieb, absolut positive Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich letztes Jahr mein Amp bestellt habe. 

Gruß
-Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (8. März 2011)

hey, also ich hab letzes jahr das tr450 in large gehabt und bin nun wieder auf nen mediumrahmen umgestiegen. das tr450 hat sich in l zwar gut angefühlt, aber es war mir zu wenig verspielt, daher hab ich nun wieder zum m gegriffen.
ich hoffe mich mit meinen 182 nicht eingeengt zu fühlen. jetzt fehlt nur noch die thomsonsattelstütze und die boxxerdecals müsst ich mal abziehen und die neuen blauen drauf machen.

ach ja und zum rampant. ich hab es mit revelation und mit langer stütze kann man damit wirklich alles machen, ob dirts oder 4x fahren oder auch mal nen schönen singletrail rocken, obwohl ich nicht wirklich gut im hochfahren bin
vom spitfire hab ich bei mtbr gelesen, dass es nicht so gut beim springen ist, selbst kann ich aber nichts dazu sagen weil ich es nicht gefahren bin. 


das wird die entscheidung im sommer, amp oder doch noch ein spiftfire damit ich mit meiner freundin auch mal cc fahren kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@moritz
das gewicht von deinem in l ist ja mal super, ich hoff auch unter 17kg zu kommen.
der rahmen sieht in polished wirklich super aus, auch der aufbau ist top!

wieviel wiegst du wenn ich fragen darf? ich hab noch die 300er feder drin, bin bei ca. 78kg komplett angezogen mit helm, weil ich jetzt dann noch ne ti feder bestellen wollte, wär super zu wissen. 
und hast du evtl. iwo nen link wieviel luft im piggy sein sollte, dazu hab ich noch nix gefunden...

partlist:
legend mk II in m mit rc4 (wird wohl durch nen elka ersetzt) 
boxxer team 2010 mit anderem zugstufenkolben, ohne dropstop und angepassten ports
cane creek double xc flush II
hope pro II - mavic 721 mit dt revolution
sunline barrel grips
atlas bar
point one vorbau mittlerweile
point one podium 
truvativ descendant
lg1+
slr ti oder wtb devo stripped
minion und 130g schläuche
saint short cage mit xtr shifter
sanit bremsen mit 203er hayes scheiben
thomson elite in silber


sobald es fertig ist kommen dann neue bilder


----------



## Brummaman (8. März 2011)

Mozim schrieb:


>





poaaaahhhhhh.... SCHÖN...verdammt schön!!!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (8. März 2011)

hey,ich fahre mein mk2 seid mai letzten jahres und bin immernoch sehr angetan!war eins der ersten fünf in d-land.
zur dämpferabstimmung,viele machen den fehler eine zu harte feder zu fahren was dazu führt das man den hervorragenden hinterbau nicht nutzt.fahre jetzt bei knapp 100kilo naggisch eine 400er feder im vivid und das passt perfekt,wer nen stück leichter ist muss also schon zu ner 350er greifen.
der rahmen hat nur einen mangel den ich bis jetzt festgestellt hab,das ist spiel im hinterbau irgendwo.hab mit styleroyal schon mal drüber geschrieben,hab mich jetzt aber nicht nochmal damit beschäftigt,vielleicht kann der styleroyal mal nenfoto posten


----------



## Bierliebhaber (9. März 2011)

hey xMartinx,
also das spiel ist bei mir nun beseitigt, ich mach bei gelegenheit nochmal bilder. spiel entsteht zwischen der dämpferbuchse in der cannoe und dem bolt, ein stück PTFE tape kann abhilfe schaffen.
ich hab aber auch die zeichnungen fertig gemacht und werd mir die hardware drehen lassen.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. März 2011)

ja nen foto wäre prima.vielleicht kannst mir ja so nen ding zum freundschaftspreis mit drehen lassen


----------



## Mozim (9. März 2011)

styleroyal schrieb:


> hey, also ich hab letzes jahr das tr450 in large gehabt und bin nun wieder auf nen mediumrahmen umgestiegen. das tr450 hat sich in l zwar gut angefühlt, aber es war mir zu wenig verspielt, daher hab ich nun wieder zum m gegriffen.
> ich hoffe mich mit meinen 182 nicht eingeengt zu fühlen. jetzt fehlt nur noch die thomsonsattelstütze und die boxxerdecals müsst ich mal abziehen und die neuen blauen drauf machen.



Ah, der Herr aus Ilmenau... 

Ich denke mal, dass du ohnehin etwas mehr Erfahrung hast als ich und insgesamt besser beurteilen kannst, was du für 'ne Rahmengröße brauchst. In Kanada saß ich kurz auf einem Legend in M und fand es ebenfalls angenehm von der Oberrohrlänge. Wenn du ein eher verspieltes Bike willst, dann wirst du mit dem Rahmen in M denke ich gut zurecht kommen. Falls es dir gar nicht passen sollte, dann sag bescheid und wir tauschen die Rahmen - den blauen find' ich verdammt schick! 




> ach ja und zum rampant. ich hab es mit revelation und mit langer stütze kann man damit wirklich alles machen, ob dirts oder 4x fahren oder auch mal nen schönen singletrail rocken, obwohl ich nicht wirklich gut im hochfahren bin
> vom spitfire hab ich bei mtbr gelesen, dass es nicht so gut beim springen ist, selbst kann ich aber nichts dazu sagen weil ich es nicht gefahren bin.
> 
> 
> das wird die entscheidung im sommer, amp oder doch noch ein spiftfire damit ich mit meiner freundin auch mal cc fahren kann


Au man, jetzt fängst du auch schon damit an...  Ich fahr neben dem Legend noch ein Amp, aber wünsche mir oft noch ein Mittelding. Das Rampant meines Bruders finde ich toll, aber nicht so wirklich für ruppiges Gelände geeignet. Entweder einfach das Amp behalten oder das Amp durch ein Rampant ersetzen oder als Drittrad noch ein Spitfire aufbauen... schwere Entscheidung. Am liebsten würde ich mir als Drittrad eben noch ein Spitfire mit Rock Shox Lyrik DH und breitem Lenker aufbauen - ist mein Traum-XCDH-Rad. Aber das Geld ist aufgebraucht, dafür ist der Kanada-Urlaub gebucht.  Viel Erfolg bei deiner Entscheidung!



> @moritz
> das gewicht von deinem in l ist ja mal super, ich hoff auch unter 17kg zu kommen.
> der rahmen sieht in polished wirklich super aus, auch der aufbau ist top!


Du solltest keine allzu großen Probleme haben, das Rad unter 17kg aufzubauen, wenn ich mir deine Teileliste anschaue. Dein Rahmen und deine Laufräder werden etwas leichter sein, Bremsen entwas schwerer, Gabel und Dämpfer identisch, Anbauteile unterscheiden sich minimalst. Hast du den Rahmen in M mal gewogen? 




> wieviel wiegst du wenn ich fragen darf? ich hab noch die 300er feder drin, bin bei ca. 78kg komplett angezogen mit helm, weil ich jetzt dann noch ne ti feder bestellen wollte, wär super zu wissen.
> und hast du evtl. iwo nen link wieviel luft im piggy sein sollte, dazu hab ich noch nix gefunden...





> hey,ich fahre mein mk2 seid mai letzten jahres und bin immernoch sehr angetan!war eins der ersten fünf in d-land.
> zur dämpferabstimmung,viele machen den fehler eine zu harte feder zu  fahren was dazu führt das man den hervorragenden hinterbau nicht  nutzt.fahre jetzt bei knapp 100kilo naggisch eine 400er feder im vivid  und das passt perfekt,wer nen stück leichter ist muss also schon zu ner  350er greifen.


Jaja, das Dämpfer-Setup... Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mich damit noch nicht wirklich befasst, da ich aktuell erst mal nur fahren will und ich das Legend ohnehin erst zur Saison-Eröffnung in Todtnau genauer abstimmen will. 

Ich wiege ca. 81kg in Shorts und T-Shirt, also denk ich mal ca. 85kg mit Ausrüstung, und fahre eine 350lbs-Feder in meinem RC4. Laut Keith dürfte die Federhärte für mich auch gut hinhauen. Allerdings hab ich inzwischen auch mehrfach gelesen, dass Leute um die 90kg mit einer 300er-Feder ebenfalls sehr zufrieden sind. Mein Bruder, der ebenfalls etwa 90kg wiegt und aktuell noch eine 300er-Feder verbaut hat, hat es allerdings direkt bei der ersten Abfahrt im allerersten Anlieger geschafft, den Rahmen zum Durchschlagen zu bringen. 

Mit der 350er-Feder fühlt sich das Rad gut an, allerdings ist der Hinterbau eher straff (so, wie ich es eigentlich vom alten Rad gewohnt bin und eigentlich auch mag). Was ich gestern festgestellt habe ist dass der Rahmen recht viel Feedback beim Pedallieren hat und die Federung unsensibel wird, wenn man in ruppigem Gelände reintritt. Wenn ich mich beim Reintreten in ruppigem Gelände allerdings bewusst weiter nach hinten lehne und das Rad dadurch etwas tiefer im Federweg fährt, ist es zumindest gefühlt weitaus sensibler und beschleunigt besser. Der Eindruck deckt sich mit einigen Aussagen, dass das Rad zu Beginn des Federwegs recht viel Pedal-Feedback hat und die Federung beim Reintreten straff wird, wohingegen das Pedal-Feedback nachlässt, wenn man tiefer im Federweg ist. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich werde des Rad demnächst auch mal mit einer 300er-Feder ausprobieren und es ausgiebig testen. Mein Bruder hat zudem eine 400er-Feder bestellt, die ich dann auch mal spaßeshalber testen werde. Aber wie bereits geschrieben sind die Angaben noch wenig aussagekräftig, da ich den Dämpfer noch nicht gescheit abgestimmt habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (9. März 2011)

kann deine aussagen bestätigen,das der rahmen unruhig wird bekommt man eventuell noch etwas durch dämpfer abstimmen hin,muss aber sagen das mich das bis jetzt nicht wirklich gestört hat


----------



## oBATMANo (9. März 2011)

Ist doch gut wenn das Radl beim Treten straffer wird und somit weniger wippt. In ruppigen Sektionen kannst eh nicht treten wegen dem tiefen Tretlager.

Wiege übrigens 85 kg und fahre eine 350er Feder in einem BOS Dämpfer
300er Feder war mir zu weich.
Hinterbau ist deutlich softer und dennoch progressiver als zum Beispiel bei einem Sunday.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (9. März 2011)

hat noch jemand den druck fürs piggy beim legend bitte? das kann ich iwie nirgendwo finden und der arme keith braucht mal ruhe vor mir 

@mozim
ich komm nicht aus Ilmenau, ich glaub du verwechselst mich gerade. ich komm aus dem tiefsten allgäu in bayern 
mein tr450 ist nun bei lipmo51, schon super was er aus meinem kirmes tr gemacht hat. 

das rampant ist schon recht ht-mäßig und der lenkwinkel sehr steil und so ein xcdh wie das spitfire kann man doch immer gebrauchen  ich denke, dass die entscheidung bei mir dann zwischen covert und spitfire fallen wird

@xmartinx
ich schau mal was ich machen kann, ich lass die buchsen nur machen wenn das tape nix bringt. sollte dann schon günstig gehen, ich geb die meinem pa mit... ich meld mich vorher, wenn ich sie machen lass!

@obatmano
kommt bei dir was neues weil dein legend im bikemarkt ist?

danke für die infos jungs, dann werd ich mal bei der 300er feder bleiben.


----------



## Mozim (9. März 2011)

Edit: Schon blöd, wenn man 'ne PN schicken will und stattdessen im Topic schreibt...


----------



## Mozim (9. März 2011)

So, nun aber... 

Außer am Rebound und der LSC habe ich heute auf den Trails wieder nix verändert, sondern lediglich ein wenig rumexperimentiert. An die High Speed Compression wage ich mich am Wochenende mal; den Luftdruck hingegen werde ich nach der Angabe im Fox-Manual einstellen. Zudem bin ich das Legend meines Bruders, ausgestattet mit einer 300er-Feder (statt aktuell 350), mehrfach auf dem gleichen Trail gefahren. Abgesehen von der Feder (Stahl statt Titan) sind die Räder im Prinzip identisch aufgebaut. Das Rad hat sich mit der 300er-Feder etwas feinfühliger angefühlt und saß logischerweise etwas tiefer im Federweg. Auf einem etwas ruppigeren Wurzelstück hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das Rad mit der weicheren Feder etwas flotter durch die Passage kommt, aber da ich selbst gerade erst in der Dämpfer-Lernphase bin, kann ich dementsprechend eigentlich kein qualifiziertes Feedback geben. 

Ein paar eventuell hilfreiche Beiträge zum Thema Dämpfer-Setup gibt's noch in diesem Ridemonkey-Topic. 

@ styleroyal: 

Mit dem XCDH-Rad wirst du nicht falsch liegen. Meiner Meinung nach sind sich Amp und Rampant sehr ähnlich. Natürlich sind die Dinger nicht identisch, aber ich glaube, dass man mit einem Rampant alle Dinge - mit Ausnahme von Pumptracks und Street - fahren kann, die man mit einem Amp ebenfalls fahren kann. Beim Fourcross beschleunigt das Hardtail dann vermutlich etwas schneller, aber mehr Spaß wird's wohl auf dem Fully machen. Und ja: Mit 'nem XCDH kann man nix falsch machen. Das Covert finde ich ebenfalls sehr schick und auf dem Papier toll, das Spitfire gefällt mir allerdings noch 'nen Tick besser. Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, dass man mit dem Spitfire problemlos Dirten und Fourcross könnte, würde ich mein Amp direkt eintauschen, aber das ist wohl etwas zu viel verlangt...


----------



## oBATMANo (10. März 2011)

Hab gerade nicht weit von mir entfernt ein Spitfire rumstehen 

Eine RS Lyrik DH würde ich auf keinem Fall in das Radl bauen. Würde die Geometrie ziemlich versauen. Besonders würde Hinterbau und Gabel niemals harmonieren. Auch wenn der Rahmen die Geometrie eines Enduros oder MiniDH Radls hat, hat es dennoch nur 13 cm FW.
Eine 17 cm Gabel würde nicht zu den 13 cm am Heck passen.
Vorne würde die Gabel wegsacken und Hinterbau würde nur wenig folgen.
Somit wandert der Schwerpunkt deutlich nach vorn wenn die Gabel einfedert.

Mit einer Gabel wie einer RS Revelation mit 12-15 cm FW hat man 15 cm FW zum Rumballern und 12 cm FW für Aktionen bei denen eine straffere Gabel gewünscht ist. Höchstens würde ich eine Fox 36 Talas oder normale Lyrik verbauen.

4X geht sicher mit dem Radl. Dirten sollte auch klappen, aber da limitieren die Komponenten den Einsatzbereich. Mal bissl rumspringen ja, aber zum ständigen Dirten würde ich mir was anderes suchen.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. März 2011)

@styleroyal
daaaanke!!!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (10. März 2011)

hey xmartinx, nichts zu danken. soll ich auch bilder von dem ptfe band machen? das wird nur um den shockbolt gewickelt, weil da die toleranzen zu groß sind (ich glaub 4/10mm waren es bei mir). bei mir jetzt beim anheben kein spiel, beim fahrem merkt man es ja eh nicht... gott, der schnee soll jetzt weg hier, ich will raus und das ding fahren


----------



## MalcolmX (3. April 2011)

vielleicht passt das ja ganz gut hierher.
aufbau ist eher auf zuverlässigkeit und stabilität getrimmt... knapp unter 18kg mit 2-ply reifen...
ich bin sehr begeistert, das teil geht echt sehr sehr gut... (ich kann jetzt aber keine referenz nennen, da ich bisher nur enduros hatte - mein 2tes bike seit 2 jahren ist ein banshee rune)
feder dürfte mir auch etwas zu hart sein, ist eine 400er feder, ich hab 93kg morgens nackig... werd mal eine 350er probieren...


----------



## Globalplayer (23. April 2011)

Hey,
also ich verfolge nun seit längerem das Thema. Habe mir nun heute auch eine gekauft.
Müsste in ca 2 Wochen kommen. Ich hab das in rot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozim (25. April 2011)

Sehr fein, wird dir sicherlich gut gefallen. Welche Größe? 

Ich persönlich bin vom Legend immer mehr angetan... vor allem in ruppigen Sektionen fühlt sich das Rad absolut wohl. Am Mittwoch geht's für 4 Tage nach Todtnau, dort kann ich dann endlich mal auf 'ner vernünftigen Strecke den Dämpfer gescheit einstellen.


----------



## Globalplayer (25. April 2011)

Das M habe ich mir geholt. Freue mich schon sehr drauf


----------



## Bierliebhaber (25. April 2011)

hey, herzlichen glückwunsch zum kauf. ich bin mit meinem auch sehr zufrieden, gerade in steinigen passagen lieb ich das legend. nur anti squat könnte geringer sein, sonst perfekt für mich... 
lasst uns doch ne setupdatenbank erstellen, das wäre was

hier mal die einstellungen wie ich meins gerade fahre für technische strecken, nicht zu steil mit vielen stein und felspassagen

300er feder mit 3/4 umdrehung preload
140psi im piggy
5klicks rebound

lsc bei 9 klicks
hsc bei 7 klicks 

(alles von geschlossen aus)

wär schön wenn wir hier ein paar erfahrungswerte zusammen bekommen

gruss jürgen


----------



## Bierliebhaber (25. April 2011)




----------



## Globalplayer (25. April 2011)

Sehr schön! ich denke noch nach welche Gabel bei mir rein soll? Boxxer oder Fox 40. Und ob schwarz oder weiß?


----------



## Mozim (25. April 2011)

Globalplayer schrieb:


> Sehr schön! ich denke noch nach welche Gabel bei mir rein soll? Boxxer oder Fox 40. Und ob schwarz oder weiß?



Auch wenn ich mit meiner Boxxer Team sehr zufrieden bin würde ich glaub ich am ehesten eine schwarze Fox 40 nehmen - sieht gerade mit den Kashima-Standrohren sicherlich unfassbar gut aus.

Andererseits: 











Macht ebenfalls beides eine verdammt gute Figur... 

@ Jürgen: 
Gewicht würde noch helfen... 
Ich wieg mit Ausrüstung um die 85kg und fahre 'ne 350er-Feder. Ansonsten kann ich dir noch nicht allzu viel zum Setup sagen, konnte ich in Willingen und Winterberg bisher nicht so wirklich toll testen. Nach dem Wochenende in Todtnau bin ich aber hoffentlich etwas schlauer... Verdammt schickes Rad übrigens!


----------



## Globalplayer (25. April 2011)

Fox sieht echt da echt geil aus!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (25. April 2011)

@mozim
gewicht liegt bei mir bei knappen 80kg

in das rote legend wär ne schwarze kashima 40 wohl der hammer. boxxer ist schon recht straff, ich würde wohl beim nächsten mal auch zu ner 40er greifen


----------



## Globalplayer (26. April 2011)

Hier mit einer schwarzen Fox:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRc (26. April 2011)

laut shock therapy soll mein legend mk2 rahmen anfang mai kommen..hoffen wir es mal

felix


----------



## shoq (26. April 2011)

Ist ein verdammt schöner Rahmen. Aber der Preis is einfach zu happig. Für den Preis bekommt man bei anderen Herstellern (z. B. Votec) ein verdammt gutes Komplettbike :-(. 

Gibts denn von Banshee ne Begründung, warum der Rahmen so teuer is?


----------



## Innsbruuucker (26. April 2011)

Banshee ist nicht der einzige Hersteller der teurere Rahmen hat (Yeti, Intense, SC,...)
Du musst eher umgekehrt sagen, es gibt auch Firmen die günstige Bikes mit einem sehr guten Preis/Leistung-Verhältnisses verkaufen.


----------



## ewoq (26. April 2011)

shoq schrieb:


> Ist ein verdammt schöner Rahmen. Aber der Preis is einfach zu happig. Für den Preis bekommt man bei anderen Herstellern (z. B. Votec) ein verdammt gutes Komplettbike :-(.
> 
> Gibts denn von Banshee ne Begründung, warum der Rahmen so teuer is?



ja, gibt es: legend geil  votec ********


----------



## shoq (27. April 2011)

Naja als ******* würde ich das Votec nicht bezeichnen. Das Teil fährt sich wirklich gut und - wie gesagt, das Komplettbike. Optik ist zwar auch sehr gut vom Votec, aber ja, gegen das Banshee keine Chance ;-). Würd son Teil gerne mal fahren. Oder lieber doch nicht - nicht, dass ich darauf hin unbedingt eins möchte :-D


----------



## Mozim (27. April 2011)

Mir persönlich gefällt das Votec ebenfalls sehr gut. Es stimmt schon, dass die Preise für Downhill-Rahmen von kleineren Schmieden mitunter sehr teuer sind. Da stellt sich die Frage, ob die Boutique-Rahmen so viel besser sind, als dass sie den Aufpreis  rechtfertigen. 

Eine Begründung, wieso der Rahmen so "teuer" ist, gibt es von Banshee nicht. Die werden dir vermutlich sagen, dass der Rahmen auf einer Linie mit den Preisen von Intense, Santa Cruz, Yeti, Evil, Knolly und so weiter liegt. 

Zudem musst du berücksichtigen, dass das Legend 1) in einer sehr kleinen Serie produziert wird und 2) einige extrem aufwändige Features hat, die man dem Rahmen auf den ersten Blick nicht unbedingt ansieht. Allein schon der Bereich um den Dämpfer lässt wohl das Herz eines jeden Ingenieurs hüpfen. 

Eine weitere wichtige Rolle spielt dann auch noch die Tatsache, dass Banshee im Vergleich zu Votec die Sachen nicht direkt vertreibt. Shock Therapy möchte ja schließlich auch etwas verdienen, deshalb ist im Vergleich zu Votec, Canyon etc., die ihre Rahmen produzieren und dann ohne "Mittelsmänner" verkaufen, weitaus geringer. 

Letzten Endes bleibt natürlich die Frage, ob der Rahmen so viel wert ist. Ich hab für mich persönlich entschieden, dass das definitiv der Fall ist - zumal ich die Jungs von Banshee, die zu 100% hinter ihren Produkten stehen und unfassbar hilfsbereit und freundlich sind, gerne unterstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Globalplayer (29. April 2011)

Guten Abend,
so heute was es soweit  Kurz nach 10 Uhr ist das Banshee gekommen. Hab es schnell ausgepackt und es erstmal 10min draufgeschaut wie geil es doch in Live ist!








So kurz danach fing ich an mein Turner DHR auseinander zu bauen da der Rahmen sowieso verkauft ist. Als ich dann soweit war baute ich die Parts nach und nach ans Banshee MK2. Hat auch alles wunderbar gepasst! Kefü einstellen hat etwas lange gedauert aber passt nun auch wunderbar. Als es dann soweit war fuhr ich ein paar runden in der Straße und es fühlte sich sehr angenehm an! Jedoch muss das Bashee nun doch warten und nächtstes Jahr wird es erst wieder gekauft und gefahren. Ich habe mir das neue Omen Vigo bestellt da ich einfach mal wissen will wie es sich fährt und da es noch in DE sehr selten ist muss ich es einfach haben 
 Der Bashee Rahmen mit Dämpfer wird wieder verkauft  Gabel und ein paar andere teile evtl auch falls Interesse bestehen wird da das Omen Vigo komplett neu Ausgestatten wird  Das Banshee werde ich jedoch noch etwas fahren um mir einen genauen Eindruck vom Bike zu machen. Aufjedenfall überzeugt es mich sehr. 



















Fahrberichte werden bestimmt noch folgen!


----------



## tibo13 (29. April 2011)

Die Logik dahinter, wenn es denn eine gibt, muss man nicht verstehen, oder?  Warum kauft man sich einen High-End-Rahmen ala Legend MKII um dann auf die Idee zu kommen mal ein Omen Vigo auszuprobieren. Das ist ja fast so, als gibt man seinen Porsche ab um mal einen Trabi auszuprobieren.


----------



## Globalplayer (29. April 2011)

Ich habe ein zu gutes Angebot bekommen  Ich musste es nehmen


----------



## tibo13 (29. April 2011)

Selbst geschenkt ist das Omen im Vergleich zum Banshee noch zu teuer. Naja, jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## Globalplayer (29. April 2011)

Ja vom preis her schon.....aber wie sich das Omen fährt weiß ja keiner so wirklich DE....


----------



## Brummaman (30. April 2011)

sattelstütze ist irgendwie "verdreht" montiert und wasn das für ne komische backplate an der e.13?


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Mai 2011)

Zum preis, ich hab meins letztes Jahr für 2500 mit Steuersatz und vivid gekauft bei Bikeparts online, das heißt der Rahmen ist dieses Jahr an die tausend Euro teurer geworden was nen absoluter Witz  ist


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Mai 2011)

mit einem Fox RC4 zahlst rund 3000 

auf Grund der immer weiteren Preise im Inet sind die Händler angehalten keine so hohen Rabatte mehr zu geben. Der Rahmen selber ist zwar teurer geworden, aber keine 1000 


----------



## ewoq (1. Mai 2011)

bei hibike momentan 3300 mit rc4...


----------



## ewoq (1. Mai 2011)

Brummaman schrieb:


> sattelstütze ist irgendwie "verdreht" montiert...



jep - beschriftung muss nach hinten, schraube auf antriebsseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shoq (1. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> mit einem Fox RC4 zahlst rund 3000 
> 
> auf Grund der immer weiteren Preise im Inet sind die Händler angehalten keine so hohen Rabatte mehr zu geben. Der Rahmen selber ist zwar teurer geworden, aber keine 1000 



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du mit "weiteren Preise im Inet" meinst. 

Aber allgemein zu sagen ist die 'Inflation' in der Bikebranche nur noch lächerlich. 2009 hat man ein Hardtail mit voller XT-ausstattung für ca. 1000-1100  Listenpreis bekommen. Heute, 2 Jahre später muss man dafür ca. 1500  hinblättern. Da kann man eigentlich nichtmehr von Inflation reden. 

Naja wie schon gesagt, der Banshee-Rahmen ist wirklich der Hammer und für 2.000  würde ich ihn mir auch kaufen, aber nicht für >= 3000 .


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Mai 2011)

Sollte "auf Grund der immer weiter sinkenden Preise im Inet" heißen

Banshee Legend ist sehr aufwendig gefertig und Banshee treibt sehr viel Aufwand um den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen
hinzu kommt, dass der Rahmen genial funktioniert
weshalb sollte er also billiger sein als andere gute DH Rahmen

da bestimmt der Markt den Preis
er ist ein Schnittpunkt aus Angebot und Nachfrage
ich zahl lieber 3000  für ein Banshee oder Yeti
als 2000  für Rose DH Rahmen
das muss jeder selber wissen und es gibt ja auch genug Rahmen am Markt
rationell kann man da eh nicht argumentieren wenn man sich nen DHrad aufbaut

aber das ist doch überall so
ein Mercedes fährt auch nicht bessere 100 km/h als ein Mazda
12:00 Uhr auf einer teuren Uhr ist nichts anderes als 12:00 Uhr auf einer billigen Uhr, aber der Träger der teuren Uhr schaut seine Uhr auch mal einfach so an und ist glücklich sie zu haben


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Mai 2011)

es ging mir nicht darum das der rahmen teuer ist.über die qualität und performance sind über jeden zweifel erhaben.mir ging es darum das der rahmen letztes jahr 2300 ohne dämpfer gekostet hat und jetzt 3300 mit rc4,das find ich schon richtig frech,ob es am importeur oder banshee liegt ist mir als endkunden egal.ich hätte mir definitiv nen mk3 gekauft wenns auf den markt kommt aber sowas unterstütze ich nicht.so sehr ich mein mk2 geliebt hab


----------



## rass (2. Mai 2011)

Mir gefällt der Rahmen auch sehr gut aber das er dieses Jahr sehr teuer ist ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und fast 4000 Euro nur für den Rahmen und CCDB ist mir einfach zuviel. Da ist ja nen M9 mit FOX Dämpfer für 2350 Euro schon Discounter Ware.

Mal warten wie sich das entwickelt in nächster Zeit, hoffentlich passiert was. Vielleicht auch mal freeborn mit Mythic im Auge behalten.


----------



## RedSKull (2. Mai 2011)

Mit CC DB darf mans eh nicht kaufen, da ist es billiger den Rahmen mit RC4 zu nehmen und den DB extra zu kaufen. Denn der DB ist inzwischen deutlich billiger geworden, 550 Euro sag ich nur.

Und du solltest dir den deutschen Preis des M9 ansehen, da lieg es auch bei 3200.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (2. Mai 2011)

der ccdb ist in dem rahmen laut keith eh nicht besser. ich hab mich 2stunden mit ihm auf der eurobike unterhalten und er meinte ich könnte ruhig beim rc4 bleiben, der ccdb ist nur besser wenn man das ding nicht vom boden bekommen will. wär schön wenn moriz oder andere besitzer noch ein wenig was über ihre dämpfersettings verraten könnten, das wäre viel interessanter als die preiserörterung


----------



## DHRc (2. Mai 2011)

bitte e-mail oder pm wenn jemand sein legend rahmen verkaufen möchte.


----------



## RedSKull (2. Mai 2011)

styleroyal schrieb:


> wär schön wenn moriz oder andere besitzer noch ein wenig was über ihre dämpfersettings verraten könnten, das wäre viel interessanter als die preiserörterung



Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (2. Mai 2011)

also ich hab ja meine schon gepostet, hsc ist nun um 1 klick weiter offen

ich war am we am testival am gardasee und hab ein ss2 unter mir gehabt. 

es war erstaunlich wie stark das geschaukelt hat im vergleich zum legend und es ist mir zum ersten mal wirklich aufgefallen, dass flex im hinterbau wirklich nicht positiv fürs fahrverhalten ist. und ich hatte vorher das alte ss, das noch viel mehr flexte. wird einem erst bewusst wenn man mal n steifes rearend gefahren ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rass (3. Mai 2011)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Mit CC DB darf mans eh nicht kaufen, da ist es billiger den Rahmen mit RC4 zu nehmen und den DB extra zu kaufen. Denn der DB ist inzwischen deutlich billiger geworden, 550 Euro sag ich nur.
> 
> Und du solltest dir den deutschen Preis des M9 ansehen, da lieg es auch bei 3200.



Da hast du sicher recht aber für mich persönlich spielt es keine Rolle ob ich hier oder in England oder so kaufe und daher ist für mich das Legend im Moment einfach zu teuer. Auch mit FOX Dämpfer.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (3. Mai 2011)

soll es ein m rahmen sein?


----------



## RedSKull (3. Mai 2011)

rass schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher recht aber für mich persönlich spielt es keine Rolle ob ich hier oder in England oder so kaufe und daher ist für mich das Legend im Moment einfach zu teuer. Auch mit FOX Dämpfer.



Legend gibt es in Uk für 2100 Pfund mit RC4, halt als Mythic und nicht als Banshee. 

Die Frage ist nur ob sie es nach D verkaufen.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (3. Mai 2011)

ja, freeborn liefert nach de, die jungs sind eh super... kann ich nur empfehlen, mein rampant kommt von rob...


----------



## RedSKull (3. Mai 2011)

styleroyal schrieb:


> ja, freeborn liefert nach de, die jungs sind eh super... kann ich nur empfehlen, mein rampant kommt von rob...



Moment, Rückzug.

Kauft kein Legend, das ist voll der schlechte Rahmen, kauft mehr Speci Demos oder irgendwas anderes von dem eh schon so viele rumfahren.


----------



## rass (3. Mai 2011)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Legend gibt es in Uk für 2100 Pfund mit RC4, halt als Mythic und nicht als Banshee.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur ob sie es nach D verkaufen.




Joa das weiss ich das es dort Mythic heisst hatte ich ja schon weiter oben geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (3. Mai 2011)

Hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## shoq (3. Mai 2011)

Der Rahmen wird unter 2 verschiedenen Firmen verkauft? Das versteh ich jetzt nich.. vorallem mit so einem preisunterschied? Scheint so, als gäbe es keine Differenzen zwischen den Rahmen ne?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (3. Mai 2011)

banshee ist ein von ner anderen firma geschützter markenname in uk, daher halt mythic.


----------



## MalcolmX (6. Mai 2011)

wenn man lieb fragt, kriegt man auch in at/de ganz gute preise fürs legend...
ich bin von meinem auch nach wie vor begeistert... was mich am allermeisten erstaunt, ist dass es so dermaßen gut zu treten geht... ich hab im winter damit einige trainingstouren auf unserem hausberg gemacht...

zu den rc4-settings:
ich hab mit protektoren 95 kg, und fahre eine 400er feder . kaum vorgespannt.
150 psi, hsc 7 oder 8 clicks, lsc 3-4 clicks. beides von offen aus.
zugstufe hab cih nciht gezählt, aber das wird man ja hinbekommen
ich werd demnächst aber sogar mal eine 350er feder antesten, dafür mit mehr hsc, lsc und druck im ausgleichsbehälter...


----------



## ewoq (6. Mai 2011)

350er feder ist bei mir (83kg nackt) perfekt, aber an der unteren grenze. allerdings habe ich einen vivid montiert...


----------



## RedSKull (6. Mai 2011)

Ich werd wohl mal mit der mitgelieferten 350er fahren am Wochenende, bei momentan ~85 Kilo nackich.


----------



## Extrem-Rider (23. Mai 2011)

ma ne frage an alle die nen Banshee legend mk2 fahren..  
bin sehr kleine 1,65m wiege nur 55 kilo und hab mich voll in das banshee verliebt. 
meint ihr das könnte mir in s passen ?


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Mai 2011)

meine Frau ist knapp 170 cm und fährt nen M Rahmen und ist begeistert davon

bei dem Gewicht brauchst Du eine sehr weiche Feder
also etwa 250 #
K9 mach zum Beispiel Federn ab 250 lbs/inch

hab Ihr einen Vivid Air ins Radl gesteckt
allerdings war er bei dem niedrigen Luftdruck den sie fährt überdämpft und ist momentan bei TFtuned in UK
Allerdings kamm der Dämpfer aus einem V10 2011. Das hat am Anfang einen sehr großen Hebel. Deutlich größer als beim Banshee. Daher kann es gut möglich sein, dass zwar M|M als Shimstack draufstand, der Dämpfer aber noch ein custom Tuning hatte.
Laut RS sollte ein M|M Tuning passen, aber war deutlich in der lowspeed Druckstufe überdämpft.


----------



## ewoq (23. Mai 2011)

ich fahre bei 1.85 / 83kg M und eine 350er feder im vivid. glaube nicht dass S und 250er bei deinen daten spaß macht.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Mai 2011)

sind die 55 kg mit oder ohne Ausrüstung?
an Klamotten und Ausrüstung kommen ja locker noch ein paar Kilo zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Extrem-Rider (24. Mai 2011)

ja mit ausrüstung so knape 60 müsste ich zusammen bekommen..

fahr mommentan nen trek session 8 mit ner 300 manitou feder..  komm damit recht gut kla wollte aber über den winter einfach was neues


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Mai 2011)

Bei einem Session 88 paßt eine 300er Feder gerade so
ideal wäre wohl ne 275er 

Mit 60 kg sollte eine 250er Feder auf jeden Fall passen bei einem Legend


----------



## DHRc (25. Mai 2011)

fahre bei 74kg eine 350er feder..es kommt mir etwas hart vor hm
wobei ich so auch viel im sag fahre denke ich


----------



## Mozim (25. Mai 2011)

DHRc schrieb:


> fahre bei 74kg eine 350er feder..es kommt mir etwas hart vor hm
> wobei ich so auch viel im sag fahre denke ich



Was für einen Dämpfer fährst du? Meiner Meinung nach ist die Federhärte für dein Gewicht zu hoch. Ich selbst wiege um die 85kg mit kompletter Ausrüstung und habe im DHX RC4 ebenfalls eine 350er-Feder. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich sogar überlegt, auf eine 300er-Feder zu wechseln. Nun fahre ich allerdings recht wenig High- und Low Speed-Compression mit der 350er-Feder und komme mit dem Setup sehr gut klar.


----------



## DHRc (26. Mai 2011)

fahre einen rc4 dämpfer.also wäre eine 300er feder besser?


----------



## Mozim (26. Mai 2011)

DHRc schrieb:


> fahre einen rc4 dämpfer.also wäre eine 300er feder besser?



Definitiv! Selbst mit meinen 85kg könnte ich noch eine 300er-Feder fahren, von daher wird die 350er-Feder bei deinem Gewicht zu fest sein.


----------



## oBATMANo (26. Mai 2011)

mit 75 kg kannst auf jeden Fall eine 300er Feder fahren 
eine 300er Feder wäre mir mit 85 kg zu weich

anbei eine Grafik wie man den perfekten Sag mit einem Banshee Legend findet 
Sag gemessen an der Kolbenstange
30 % an der Kolbenstange sind ja nicht 30 % am Hinterbau, da die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus nicht linear verläuft


----------



## DHRc (27. Mai 2011)

dann werde ich die 300er feder am we mal testen aber denke auch das es besser sein wird...hatte letztes we die 350er in todtnau verbaut und es hat schon sehr geholpert hatte low und highspeed druckstufe fast ganz raus...

jemand schon eine gute anbstimmung gefunden?bin da noch ziemlich im dunkeln...


----------



## oBATMANo (27. Mai 2011)

hatte selber einen BOS Dämpfer in meinem Legend
350er Feder mit 85 kg nackich
300 war mir zu weich, war eher näher an einer 375er
bin mit den empfohlenen BOS Einstellungen gut zurechtgekommen
teils immer noch bissl lowspeed Druckstufe reingedreht

versuch mal 1/3 highspeed Druckstufe zu (sind glaub 2-3 Klicks zu)
und 2/3 lowspeed Druckstufe zu

hab alber letztens mit einem Kumpel an seinem Dämpfer rumgespielt

(komfortabel, aber vielleicht nicht die beste Raceeinstellung
dafür wieder mit mehr highspeed experimentieren)
so wird der Hinterbau bei schnellen Schlägen nich rumpelig, aber sackt nicht weg in Kurven, Bodenwellen usw.
wenn das paßt, dann mal gucken, wie sich 2 Klicks mehr highspeed verhalten und auch mal lowspeed auf die Hälfte reduzieren. Aber immer nur eine Einstellung ändern um einen Vergleich zu bekommen.

Zugstufe nach Gefühl. Zugstufe am Hinterrad sollte auf jeden Fall langsamer als an der Gabel sein. Ansonsten kann es Dir das Hinterrad beim Springen hochkicken. Mit der Zugstufe stellst Du die Dynamik des Radls ein. Also wie weit das Radl im Schnitt im Federweg hängt. Zugstufe zu schnell und Du wirst beim Ausfedern nach vorn gepushed. Zu langsam und Heck ist zu tief, hat keine Reserven mehr für dicke Schläge und man hat auch weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad.

Zugstufe und Druckstufe sollten aber harmonieren.
Druckstufe fast komplett offen funktioniert nicht mit sehr langsamer Zugstufe.
Rad federt schnell ein, aber kommt nicht mehr raus. Dann wirds trotz wenig Druckstufe rumpelig und man fährt wie auf einer Jopper.

Persönlich fahr ich eher mehr Dämpfung. Ist anstrengender, aber kontrollierter. Weniger Dämpfung komfortabler, aber Radl macht auch mehr ungewollte Bewegungen.

war jetzt reines Brainstorming. Also nur als "Denkanstoß" sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (28. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr die 350er bei knapp über 90 Kilo fahrfertig.
Und ich bin der oben erwähnte Kumpel.
Am RC4 vier Klicks (von zwölf) Highspeed und Lowspeed so halb bis zwei Drittel zu bei 140psi im Ausgleichsbehälter und offenem Bottom Out.
Ich behaupte aber nicht, dass das schon die beste Abstimmung ist. Die werde ich wohl erst in den nächsten zwei Monaten finden.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (28. Mai 2011)

deine einstellungen von offen oder geschlossen aus? 

ich fahr bei 73kg ne 300er feder, 275 könnte aber noch kommen...


----------



## RedSKull (28. Mai 2011)

von offen aus

Ab 6 Klicks HSC bekomm ich bei dem Druck ziemliches Hardtailfeeling auf Felsen und Wurzeln.


----------



## DHRc (28. Mai 2011)

gut ich denke ich werde erstmal die 300er feder ansatt der 350er feder einbauen und dann die einstellungen testen.
habe ich auch schon in todtnau gemerkt das sich es auf den wurzelpassagen wie ein hardttail angefühlt hat..


----------



## Bierliebhaber (30. Mai 2011)

@DHRc
ich war am we am Geisskopf, das Setup von mir von vor 2 seiten glaub kannst vergessen. jetzt sinds 4 klicks hsc und ca. 6 klicks lsc von offen aus.


----------



## DHRc (30. Mai 2011)

habe gestern die 350er feder nochmal gefahren und zb auf wurzelteppichen kommt es mir ziemlich straff vor.
eben eine 300er feder eingebaut die ist aber zu weich finde ich die rauscht schon im stand wenn ich vollen druck auf den hinterbau gebe durch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozim (30. Mai 2011)

DHRc schrieb:


> habe gestern die 350er feder nochmal gefahren und zb auf wurzelteppichen kommt es mir ziemlich straff vor.
> eben eine 300er feder eingebaut die ist aber zu weich finde ich die rauscht schon im stand wenn ich vollen druck auf den hinterbau gebe durch....



Das kann, muss aber nicht zwangsweise ausschließlich an einer zu weichen Feder liegen. Hilfreich wäre es, wenn du auch mal die anderen Einstellungen des Dämpfers postest. Das der Rahmen sich bei einer 350er-Feder auf Wurzelfeldern straff wie ein Hardtail anfühlt, bei einer 300er-Feder aber schon im Stand komplett durchfedern lässt, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## DHRc (30. Mai 2011)

hatte die 300er feder drinne und ca 130psi.low speed 2 und high speed 3 clicks.der gummiring ist schon im stand bei vollem körpergewicht bis zum ende durchgedrückt worden.
bei der verbauten 350er feder hatte ich low und highspeed 2 clicks und ca 125psi drinne da hat es sich schon ziemlich hardtailmäßig angefühlt...hatte vorher ein v10 vielleicht liegt es daran


----------



## Rababa (6. Juli 2011)

bin auch auf der suche nach nem mkII und auf diese seite gestossen
umgerechnet ca 2400 mit rc4


----------



## Innsbruuucker (6. Juli 2011)

Sollte da ein Link sein?
Was ich sonst günstiges noch entdeckt habe: http://www.freeborn.co.uk/mythic-legend-mk2-frame-1


----------



## Rababa (7. Juli 2011)

Ja, da sollte tatsächlich ein Link sein 
Hmm neija, ich meinte auch freeborn, von dem her passte ja


----------



## BKPMuessingen (7. Juli 2011)

Hey,was denkt ihr von diesem Aufbau?
Frame:Banshee Legend MK2
Fork:Boxxer Worldcup keronite weiß/schwarz ?
LRS:Crank Bro´s opium dh 
Bremsen: Code r 2011er oder elixir r ?
Kurbel: E*thirteen DH mit Keramiklagern
Lenker:Answer Protaper Rot
Steuersatz:Chrisking Devolution
Kabel:Gore ride on Professional
Kasette: sram PG 1091R
Kette: Sram PC 1091
KeFü:E*thirteen LG1 weiß
Kettenblatt: E*thirteen 36t rot
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 DH 10sp. short cage
Schalthebel:Sram X0 10sp.
Griffe:Lizardskins peaty schwarz/rot
Pedale:Twenty6 prerunner TI
Reifen:Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5
Sattel: Deity vertigo DH
Sattelstütze:Thomson masterpiece
Sattelklemme:Thomson
Vorbau: Deity fantom
Hoffe hab nix vergessen...
Ps:RSP ti feder und nen elka stage 5 oder nen ccdb ?


----------



## BKPMuessingen (7. Juli 2011)

und welche grösse? bin erst 15 und 1,65cm klein,werde laut arzt ca, 1,75 groß komme auf einem cove shocker gut bzurecht ! und was denn für ne feder ?wiege 50 nagisch und mit ausrüstung 56 oder so...welche federn kommen denn da in frage,sagen wir mal ab 65 kg .?
Vielen Dank schonmal!
Habe grad durch einen beitrag an den vivid air gedacht,welchen tune denn?


----------



## Priest0r (7. Juli 2011)

BKPMuessingen schrieb:


> und welche grösse? bin erst 15 und 1,65cm klein,werde laut arzt ca, 1,75 groß komme auf einem cove shocker gut bzurecht ! und was denn für ne feder ?wiege 50 nagisch und mit ausrüstung 56 oder so...welche federn kommen denn da in frage,sagen wir mal ab 65 kg .?
> Vielen Dank schonmal!



du wiegst ausgerüstet 56 kg und willst ne 65kg feder?

wenn du dir von anfang an eine zu harte feder kaufen willst, dabei performance verschenkst, nur um geld zu sparen.... 

is wie n ferrari fahrer, der über die spritpreise weint.

und dann ne masterpiece stütze....
junge, junge

wenn deine kollegaz genauso wenig ahnung haben isses doch wurscht, da tuts ne elite auch !


----------



## BKPMuessingen (7. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade auch bemerkt wie bescheurt sich das anhört 
Hatte aber weniger an den preis gedacht, sondern mehr daran,ob es solch ti federn gibt...Bin bis jetzt nur luftdämpfer gefahren .....Und nur eine sache vorraus:nein,meine Eltern schieben mir nicht alles in den arsch!Habe seit2 jahren auf nen neues dh bike hingearbeitet und bin bald für 1 jahr in kanada/BC


----------



## Fufi7 (12. August 2011)

Sevrus leute, bin neu in der banshee welt...hab noch keins, aber es ist so gut wie sicher. lass mir eins von whistler zukommen zu einem preis/leistungsverhältnis da konnt ich nicht nein sagen. schade nur dass man relativ wenig drüber liest...über fahrverhalten usw. bin es nur kurz in lac blanc probe gefahren und fühlte mich auf anhieb sehr wohl...also keine umgewöhnung. fahre noch ein tr450 in S bei 177cm...deswegen auch ein neues bike mit adequater grösse. was meint ihr bei ca. 78kg mit ausrüstung...denke die 300er feder im RC4 i.O.? warte nur noch auf deren bankverbindung mit hoffentlich einigermassen kostengünstigem shipping.

Straitline Silent Guide, Straitline Stem, Straitline pedals, Straitline Chain ring. Boxxer R2C2 Forks, Fox Shock, Formula "The One" brakes, Chromag/COC Seat, COC Seatpost and head set, Chromag Bars, ODI grips, ODI/COC lock rings, Sram X9, E-13 Cranks and BB, Spank Spike rims, DT Swiss Spokes, Hadley Hubs, Maxxis 3C Minion tires, Maxxis tubes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (12. August 2011)

so das isses. 10 tage gefahren für umgerechnet ca. 3800 euro. 
@ BKBmuessingen. ich würde warten bis du in Kanada bist und mir das bike dort kaufen. da sparst einiges.


----------



## tibo13 (12. August 2011)

Der Rahmen ist wirklich ein Traum. Die Felgen sind jetzt nicht so mein Ding, aber ansonsten wirklich schick.

Die 3800â¬ sind aber ohne Versand, Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll, oder? Wenn ja, dann mach Dich schonmal auf eine nette Rechnung vom deutschen Zoll gefasst.


----------



## Fufi7 (12. August 2011)

also ich kriegs für 4400 can dollar. das sind momentan 3120 euro. meine freundin ist schweizerin. lass es zu ihr schicken. da sind mehrwertsteuern bei 8%. zoll selber kostet in der schweiz nicht viel so um 40 euro. shipping ca 500 dollar. da ich auch in der schweiz arbeite und der franken grad der oberhammer ist, lohnt es sich für mich. also 3800 is insgesamt und wahrsch. immernoch knapp zu viel.


----------



## oBATMANo (12. August 2011)

ACHTUNG:

Zoll fÃ¼r KomplettrÃ¤der liegt bei 14 %

Also Kaufpreis 3800 â¬
Versand 200 â¬
=4000 â¬
+ 14 % Zoll 760â¬
=4760 â¬
+ 19 % EUSt 904,40
= 5664,40
+ paar GebÃ¼hren
*= 5670 â¬*

dafÃ¼r bekommst hier schon nen Banshee sehr fein ausgestattet, neu und mit einer Rechnung auf Deinen Namen, so dass Du eine GewÃ¤hrleistung und Garantie hast.

EDIT:
den Beitrag mit der Schweiz gabs vorhin noch nich


----------



## Fufi7 (12. August 2011)

so und andere seite noch. ja die roten parts sind geschmachssache, aber ich lass es erst mal so.


----------



## Mozim (12. August 2011)

Ui, sehr schick - herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ist das ein Komplettrad  vom Camp of Champions? Die verticken derzeit hier diverse Räder zu  absoluten Knallerpreisen. Du wirst das Ding lieben, glaub mir. 

Zum Fahrverhalten: Das Rad ist eher spurtreu und stabil als verspielt und eignet sich daher insbesondere für schnelle, harte Strecken. Am besten gefällt mir das Rad hier in Whistler auf schnellen, wurzeligen und teilweise verblockten Trails. Ich fahr das Rad in Größe L und auf sehr engen, technischen Trails wünsche ich mir hin und wieder einen etwas kürzeren Radstand, wobei ich mit meiner Größe auch ein Legend in M hätte nehmen können und mir durchaus über diesen "Nachteil" im Klaren war. Gewicht ist ebenfalls in Ordnung (mein Komplettrad mit Boxxer Team und RC4 in Größe L liegt bei 17kg) und die Haltbarkeit ist nach diversen Rennen, vielen Tagen im Bikepark und mittlerweile 2 Wochen Kanada absolut super.


----------



## Fufi7 (12. August 2011)

cool, danke für den bericht. eig hab ich mir das bike gerade wegen der wendigkeit bzw kurvenagilität ausgesucht...aber denke auch dass das an den 2.5cm (glaube ich) radstandunterschied liegen wird. ja das is nen coc bike. ach bist du der, der in 2 monaten zurückkommt und ken dich gefragt hat???


----------



## RedSKull (12. August 2011)

Mein Legend in L mit 121cm Radstand muss man schon auch etwas um Kurven zwingen, aber dafür kann man es in schnellen Abschnitten umso leichter laufen lassen.


----------



## Fufi7 (12. August 2011)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Mein Legend in L mit 121cm Radstand muss man schon auch etwas um Kurven zwingen, aber dafür kann man es in schnellen Abschnitten umso leichter laufen lassen.



ok also hab mal grad geschaut...laut banshee geo chart hat das M 117.1 und das L 120.2cm radstand. 3cm differenz sind schon ordentlich. mein S tr450 hat 115.6. denke das geht in ordnung mit der wendigkeit des M und meiner körpergrösse....hoffe es jedenfalls ansonsten bleib ich beim tr, dessen wendikeit überzeugt, aber ich glaube ich werde mich schon dran gewöhnen. muss ich halt besser und schneller werden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozim (13. August 2011)

Ist gerade auch eher Meckern auf hohem Niveau - ich war mir von Vornherein darüber im Klaren, dass das Rad in Größe L bei meinen 1,84m eher groß ausfallen wird und dementsprechend in engen Kurven etwas mehr rumgerissen werden will. Allerdings fahr ich das Rad derzeit auch mit der hohen Krone auf der Boxxer und ca. 220mm vorne und hab es ohnehin eher auf schnelles, mitunter fieses Zeug abgestimmt. Und ohnehin find ich's sinnvoller, ein halbwegs realistisches Feedback abzuliefern als einfach zu posten, dass das Rad genial ist und keinerlei Schwächen hat. Du wirst das Ding sehr mögen, da bin ich mir sicher!

Mit einem Ken hab ich mich meines Wissens nach nicht unterhalten, allerdings bin ich in der Tat noch 'ne Weile in Kanada - leider keine 2 Monate mehr, aber immerhin noch 5 Wochen.


----------



## Fufi7 (14. August 2011)

ja von denen posts kann man viele lesen, dass es der "oberhammer" ist usw, was einem natürlich nich viel bringt. was man allerdings oft liest in englischen foren, dass es sich schneller durch kurven zirkeln und einfach einen generell schneller fahren lässt als andere bikes. wieviel wahrheitsgehalt dahinter steckt ist fraglich ...naja ich werde es sehen wie es sich fährt. leider kann ich es dieses jahr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr gross krachen lassen, da ich in chatel mein wadenbein gebrochen hab. viell. am ende der saison in lac blanc oder mal nach bern fahren aufn gurtentrail...der  hat das ganze jahr auf.


----------



## DHRc (15. August 2011)

habe evtl.ein banshee legend mkII in größe L raw/rot abzugeben.
email oder pm bei bedarf!


----------



## Fufi7 (15. August 2011)

hier ein cooles video, wo man mal das legend einigermassen gut in aktion sieht..zwecks hinterbau. [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/24319835"]From Dust Till Down on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## balfa_rider (16. August 2011)

Das Ding mit dem Radstand und Wendigkeit beim Legend ist auch folgendes: Das Legend hat mit 443 mm, verglichen mit anderen Bikes eine ordentlich lange Kettenstrebe. (das ebenfalls erwähnte Transition einen Radstand von 440) (Demo mit einer sehr kurzen z.Bsp 421). Diese ist auch massgebend für die Wendigkeit eines Bikes. Ergo: lange Kettenstrebe Rahmen in L ist dann eher mal träge.
Dafür sind lange Kettenstreben absolute Geschwindigkeits und weg-bügel-Granaten.


----------



## Fufi7 (28. August 2011)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> Das Ding mit dem Radstand und Wendigkeit beim Legend ist auch folgendes: Das Legend hat mit 443 mm, verglichen mit anderen Bikes eine ordentlich lange Kettenstrebe. (das ebenfalls erwähnte Transition einen Radstand von 440) (Demo mit einer sehr kurzen z.Bsp 421). Diese ist auch massgebend für die Wendigkeit eines Bikes. Ergo: lange Kettenstrebe Rahmen in L ist dann eher mal träge.
> Dafür sind lange Kettenstreben absolute Geschwindigkeits und weg-bügel-Granaten.



Dankeschön. das mit der kettenstrebe habe ich bisher gar nicht so in betracht gezogen...naja ich hoffe bzw ich denke das wird schon hinhauen in grösse M. wie du ja schon sagtest ist dieser ähnlich dem tr450, mit dessen wendigkeit ich superzufrieden bin...ich brauchte echt keine grosse ein oder umgewöhnungszeit auf dem eher kurzen testride in lac blanc.
es ist soweit...nächste woche wird es die reise über den grossen teich antreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (9. September 2011)

So nun isses seit montag da..mit shipping, zoll usw, hat alles super geklappt....etwas enttäuscht war ich, als ich am oberrohr (gabelbrückennähe) ne kleine delle mit lackabsplitterung vorfand...der camp of champions typ klang verdutzt (hab ihm fotos geschickt) und meinte, dass er das ncih gesehen hätte...naja ob ich das glaube...jedenfalls überlegt er sich ne entschädigung. bisher war er eig sehr zuverlässig usw. denke aber nicht dass es zu instabilitäten führt, oder was meint ihr? so isses nun mal wenn man was gebraucht kauft...naja dafür wars billiger als überall sonst wo. gefahren bin ich noch nicht viel, aber ich kann schonmal sagen, dass ich mich superwohl drauf fühle...jedenfalls noch sicherer als auf meinem S tr450. finde je schneller man das bike bewegt desto geiler fühlt es sich an. wendigkeit busst es nicht viel ein zum transition, wenn man etwas aktiver drückt. habe das gefühl dass man im anlieger noch etwas tiefer gehen kann. beim springen musste ich mich kurz an den lineareren anfang des hintebaus gewöhnen, aber ging schnell. finde, dass es toll ausbalanciert ist... auch in der luft. habe ca. einen sag von 30% (300er feder bei 75kg). was fährt ihr so? morgen wird das bike ausgiebig in lac blanc getestet...gut etwas langsam muss ich machen, da ich vor 10 wochen das wadenbein gebrochen hab.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (9. September 2011)

fahre auch ne 300er feder bei ca. 75 kg, passt recht gut


----------



## stephan- (9. September 2011)

Eine Delle ist idR unbedenklich, solange sie keine scharfen Kanten hat oder Rissbildung aufweist. 
Die Außenseite des Unterrohres ist nun auch nicht so wirklich eine Belastungszone, daher kannst du damit eigentlich problemlos weiterfahren. Die meisten DH Räder haben irgendwann ne Delle dort, weil die meisten Leute die Puffer nicht auf ne Schweißnaht ausrichten, sondern eben auf das Blech, das dann eindellt.
Wenn du dafür noch etwas finanzielle Entschädigung rausholen kannst, umso besser


----------



## Fufi7 (19. September 2011)

so hab nun 2 bikeparkbesuche mit dem legend hinter mir. fühle mich immer  wohler drauf. habe tatsächlich das gefühl, dass es sich in kurven  weiter neigen lässt als andere bikes. auf jedenfall hält es in kurven  super die spur. steine und wurzeln sind absolut kein problem. sonst  bestätigen sich die eigenschaftfen, die ich oben schon beschrieben habe.  nur bei sprüngen katapultiert es mich nicht so leicht raus wie das  tr450. aber wenn man entsprechend mehr pusht gehts wieder. ein anderes  problem...habe nun 2 boxxer teams..gut 1 2010er team und eine r2c2.  wiege ca. 76kg und habe bei beiden die rote feder drin. bei keiner nutze  ich den kompletten federweg...auch nicht bei 2.5m drops. selbst nicht,  wenn man druckstufe und bottom out voll rausnimmt...2-3cm bleiben übrig. hat jemand tips oder ähnliche probleme. drop stop raus??


----------



## geq (21. September 2011)

Bei 1,83cm würde man doch nen M nehmen, wenn ich das richtig sehe??


----------



## Bierliebhaber (21. September 2011)

ich fahr m bei 181, passt für mich gut. kommt aber doch immer auf die persolichen vorlieben an...


----------



## ewoq (21. September 2011)

m bei 1.85m. ista ber an der grenze. könnte genauso gut l fahren.


----------



## RedSKull (21. September 2011)

Ich fahr L bei 1,85.
M bin ich probegefahren, war mir zu kurz.


----------



## geq (21. September 2011)

Danke für die Antworten, denke werde zu M tendieren, da der Radstand bei L doch sehr lang ist...


----------



## Fufi7 (21. September 2011)

styleroyal schrieb:


> ich fahr m bei 181, passt für mich gut. kommt aber doch immer auf die persolichen vorlieben an...



ist absolut geschmackssache würde ich sagen weil du dich  ja genau an der grenze bewegst...ich würde so handeln...wenn du kein racer bist, der die nötige laufruhe eines grösseren rades braucht, in bikeparks auch die verspielten (flacheren) funstrecken und jumptrails magst und eben nicht nur die racestrecken runterballern möchtest...dann evtl M und ggf. mit 50mm vorbau. aber besser is halt probefahren...wo wohnst du? wäre am we samstags in lac blanc...im oktober manchmal todtnau. wohne im landkreis lörrach. hoffe das hilft. bin eben 178-179cm und fahre M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (21. September 2011)

geq schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, denke werde zu M tendieren, da der Radstand bei L doch sehr lang ist...




oh wollte eig dich zitieren...sorry.


----------



## geq (21. September 2011)

Schade eher zu weit wohne bei Kassel, habe gerade gesehen, dass mein Propain fast den gleichen Radstand wie das Legend in L hat, aber eben ein deutlich kürzeres Oberrrohr (als das Legend) hat.
Naja prinzipiell bin ich schon eher zum Racen unterwegs.
Jetzt wird es dcoh noch kniffellig,
Denn bis jetzt hatten alle Räder die ich gefahren bin einen längeren Radstand als das Legend in M....
Aber kürzere Kettenstreben.
Tja das trockene philosophieren über Daten sagt nicht so viel aus, ich glaube auch ich muss mal eines Probesitzen...


----------



## RedSKull (21. September 2011)

Geh eher nach dem Reach Wert, also dem horizontalen Abstand Steuerrohr-Innenlager.
Der sagt mehr über die Größe des Rades aus, also ob es dir "passt".

Ist sowohl auf der Banshee als auch auf der Propain Homepage angegeben.

Mit 121cm Radstand ist mein Größe L Legend nicht mehr wirklich wendig, aber wenn man es mit dem entsprechendem Nachdruck um die Kurven "zwingt" belohnt es einen danach mit viel Stabilität bei Highspeed und beim Springen.


Anderes Thema: Wer sich bei der Wahl der Federhärte unschlüssig ist, die Tabelle auf der Seite von Banshee (unter Geometry) ist meiner Meinung nach hundertprozentig richtig, zumindest für einen Fox DHX RC4 und Bos S*toy. Bin bei knapp 90 Kilo genau an der Grenze von 350 zu 400lbs/inch und finde jetzt eine 375er optimal.
Bin immer noch begeistert wieviel Traktion das Legend hat.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (21. September 2011)

racen geht auch mit kürzerem oberrohr, brayton fährt ihn beispielsweise auch in m, schnell sein hängt einfach nur vom können ab 

ich hatte vorher das tr450 in l, was zwar laufruhiger war aber dafür auch schwerfälliger in technischen abschnitten. 
daher war bei mir die entscheidung gegen l beim nächsten rahmen gleich sicher.

die aussage mir passt m besser weil ich 181 bin hat doch weniger mit der größe als mit meinem geschmack zu tun.

irvine78 hatte glaub letzes jahr auch eines in l, dieses jahr in m?! vielleicht kann er uns etwas mehr aufschluss darüber geben

laufruhig ist das legend in jedem fall weil die kettenstreben ja 445mm lang sind


----------



## Fufi7 (21. September 2011)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Geh eher nach dem Reach Wert, also dem horizontalen Abstand Steuerrohr-Innenlager.
> Der sagt mehr über die Größe des Rades aus, also ob es dir "passt".
> 
> Ist sowohl auf der Banshee als auch auf der Propain Homepage angegeben.
> ...



ja das mit reach ist schon richtig...wobei ich glaube dass man sich sehr leicht mit einem grösseren reach wohlfühlt, aber das fahrverhalten vom längeren radstand ist halt immernoch anders...ich fahre wahrsch. eh nicht so schnell wie manche von euch..deswegen bin ich 1A zufrieden. die range, die banshee angibt..also sprich M bis 188cm, finde ich schon krass. zustimmen muss ich dir auch mit der traktion des bikes und die federraten der page. mit 75kg (nackt) bin ich mit der 300er feder bisher gut bedient..bei jumptrails probier ich vielleicht mal ne 350er. man fühlt sich einfach wohl und sicher auf dem legend.


----------



## geq (21. September 2011)

Also geotechnisch fand ich das Propain top, und der Radstand beider bikes ist fast gleich,ebenso der Reach...(gr. L)
Kettenstreben sind minimal länger beim legend.
Finde aber, dass sich 1205mm Radstand relativ gut auch um enge kurven bewegen lassen.
Oder ich bin es gewohnt


----------



## gabriel weber (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich will unbedingt ein Legend Mark 2 in M. Wenn jemand seines verkaufen möchte, soll er sich doch bitte bei mir melden.

Ich nehme es in egal welcher Farbe - jedoch soll es technisch in einem sehr guten / top Zustand sein.

Benachrichtigungen bitte an [email protected] oder 0175 661 4801

Besten Dank !


----------



## Fufi7 (8. Oktober 2011)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> Ich will unbedingt ein Legend Mark 2 in M. Wenn jemand seines verkaufen möchte, soll er sich doch bitte bei mir melden.
> 
> Ich nehme es in egal welcher Farbe - jedoch soll es technisch in einem sehr guten / top Zustand sein.
> 
> ...



im bikemarkt steht doch ein rotes in M zum verkauf.

hier im schweizer forum ein mit besserer ausstattung, aber entsprechend teurer.
http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=31117
http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=31117


----------



## gabriel weber (9. Oktober 2011)

Danke dir, aber die Personen wollen alle nur komplett verkaufen - ich hingegen suche einen Rahmen am besten ohne Dämpfer und in Raw-Polished 2011 wie der Kollege hier im Forum...

Danke aber ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justbluntin (10. Oktober 2011)

Nach langer Wartezeit kommt jetzt der heißersehnte Clip vom Rollercoaster in Hafjell.
Die 2 Vostandsmitglieder der Dirt Stylers zeigen euch 
wieviel Spaß man im schönen Bikepark Hafjell haben kann, 
vor allem auf dem Rollercoaster. 
Ich hoffe das Video gefällt !?
Dann supported uns mit eurem Like


----------



## Fufi7 (10. Oktober 2011)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> Danke dir, aber die Personen wollen alle nur komplett verkaufen - ich hingegen suche einen Rahmen am besten ohne Dämpfer und in Raw-Polished 2011 wie der Kollege hier im Forum...
> 
> Danke aber ...


 
in der schweiz gibts den raw glaub ich für 3000 franken mit rc4 bei magmabike, oder so. anscheinend ist der typ ziemlich cool und lässt auch mit sich übern preis sprechen. aber ist auch blöd, wenn wieter weg wohnst mit zoll und allem. sonst bei freeborn aus uk...auch billiger als D.


----------



## gabriel weber (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin 1,78/1,79m groß und hab da noch ne Frage. Kann einer von euch den Rahmen mal vermessen in "M" und eiener bitte seinen in "L" ? Mich interessiert der "REACH".

Auch wüsste ich gerne wie sich eine Veränderung im Radstand von +2cm (wenn ich das Legend in "M" nehme / oder +5cm bei Größe "L") und eine Veränderung im Lenkwinkel um -2,2° (von 66° auf 63,8°) auswirken... (Bin momentan einen Duncon Cane Corso gefahren).



Duncon:

Radstand: 115cm
Oberrohr horizontal: 58,5cm
Kettenstrebe: 44,5cm

Stack: 60cm
Reach: 37cm

Lenkwinkel 66°

gefahren mit 50mm Vorbau

www.duncon.com



Ich würde das Rad mit meiner Boxxer Team (flache Brücke), RF Atlas FR (78,5mm) und 45/50mm Vorbau fahren...

Macht es evtl. sinn einen kürzeren Vorbau aber längeren Radstand zu fahren?


Danke schonmal.


----------



## lowpeda (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi Banshee Dirver,

bin das Jahr mit meinen 1,80m ein L gefahren und bin damit einfach nur zufrieden. Bevor ich es mir gekauft habe, bin ich von einem Bekannten das M gefahren, aber auf dem L fühle ich mich einfach besser, sicherer.


----------



## Mr.A (12. Oktober 2011)

Wozu messen lassen, banshee gibt doch reach Werte an.


----------



## Fufi7 (12. Oktober 2011)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin 1,78/1,79m groß und hab da noch ne Frage. Kann einer von euch den Rahmen mal vermessen in "M" und eiener bitte seinen in "L" ? Mich interessiert der "REACH".
> 
> ...


 






google ist dein freundeinfach banshee legend geo eingeben und auf bildersuche ;-)) dann brauch keiner eventuelle ungenaue messungen veranstalten. vielleicht sagst du uns was und wie du gerne fährst? Also ich bin auch 178cm und fahre das M und finde es genau richtigauch von der geo her. Ich habe es glaub ich schon mal gepostetes ist geschmackssache. Für hauptsächlich DH race und gnadenloses runterbügeln mit highspeed ist L immer besser und laufruhiger (aber weniger wendig). Bei vorlieben für abwechslungsreiche strecken, enge turns und mehr fun auch im bikepark (so wie ich) ist M vermutlich die bessere wahl bei deiner grösse. Aber ich kann dir eins sagen das legend is the ride to ride!!!

Generell geben  einem flachere lenkwinkel auf steileren und schnelleren hängen mehr sicherheit und die nötige laufruhe mit eventuellen einbussen bei der verspieltheit, die ich aber nicht grossartig spürehab auch noch ne freerider mit steilerem lenkwinkel.

Also ich denke wenn du dich auf deinem duncon sehr wohl gefühlt hast wird dir M reichen. Ich selber habe auch von einem S Tr450 (mit ähnlichen radstand und reach wie das duncon) auf legend M gewechselt und finde es perfektallerdings habe ich kein vergleich in L. hoffe konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (12. Oktober 2011)

So habe jetzt nen geiles legend in L bei 1,84m.
Mit angleset -1grad (war schon verbaut) und die Karre läuft wirklich gut!
Also für meine Begriffe auch wendig genug, war bisher nur in wibe damit!
Da der Reach in L recht kurz ist steht man auch sehr zentral auf dem Rad.
Ich könnte mir keins in M für mich vorstellen!
Werde demnächst nen anderen Winkel testen.
Und evtl. eine 300èr feder probieren, im Moment ist eine 350èr feder verbaut(Wiege mit sachen 80kg).
Fühlt sich etwas straff an, aber troztdem sehr effizient und gut.
Werde demnächst mal Bilder machen!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. Oktober 2011)

nimm ne 300, dann wirds auf wurzelteppichen noch viel angenehmer  ne, ich fahr auch mit 300er und wiege mit zeug ca.83kg mittlerweile. dürfte also bei dir mit 300er auch gut gehen


----------



## geq (28. Oktober 2011)

Einige Ausfahrten habe ich schon gemacht
Fährt wirklich geilo
Ein bisschen muss ich noch an den Knöpfen drehen damit hinten das Setup vollendet ist!
Gewicht ca. 16,8kg....








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## gabriel weber (28. Oktober 2011)

Wo bekomme ich eine 250er Titanfeder her (die was taugt und nicht gleich bricht) ?

Danke.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (28. Oktober 2011)

obtainium beim user haha


----------



## gabriel weber (26. Dezember 2011)

Meine Legende ist nun auch endlich fertig. Ich habs mir zu Weihnachten unter den Baum gelegt. Ich finde es genial..., und ihr  ?! 



> Teil:   Beschreibung:   Gewicht in g
> 
> 
> Rahmen   Banshee Legend MK 2 "large"   "alu-raw" 2011 inkl. Superstar 150mm Hohlachse 2011   4075       Gabel   Rock Shox Boxxer Team   schwarz (Enduro-Seals) 2010   2907       Steuersatz   Cane Creek AngleSet   Steuersatz 1.5 Zoll 2012   119       Vorbau   Straitline Ultra   Directmount 28mm "alu-raw" 2011   136       Lenker   Race Face Atlas FR   785mm/ 15mm schwarz 2011   333       Griffe   Funn Combat Grips   schwarz "mit Flansch" 2011   131       Schalthebel   Sram X-9 schwarz 2009   125       Schaltwerk   Sram X-9 short cage   schwarz 2009   204       Bremsen   2x Formula R1   Carbonhebel,Stahlflex (inkl. Adapter 185mm) 2011   403       Bremsscheiben   2x Avid G3CS 185mm   inkl. Schrauben 2009   319       Felgen   2x Notubes ZTR Flow   26 Zoll schwarz 2011   930       Naben   Hope Pro II   110mm/20mm schwarz 2011 + Hope Pro II 150mm/12mm schwarz 2011   467       Speichen +   Nippel   DT-Swiss Competition   schwarz 64 Stück 2011 + Messingnippel silber 2011   469       Reifen   2x Maxxis Minion F XC   FR 26 Zoll (VR: 42a / HR: 60a) 2011   1596       Schläuche   2xSchwalbe AV 13F FR   26 Zoll 2,1 - 3,0 Zoll 2011   376       Kasette   Sram PG970 12-26   Zähne 2010   226       Kette   KMC X-9 SL Superlight   2011   234       Kettenführung   MRP G2 ISCG 05 36-40   Zähne schwarz 2011   263       Kurbelgarnitur   Truvativ Decendant   170mm inkl. 83mm GPX Innenlager + 38er Kettenblatt 2012   881       Pedale   Sixpack Icon Al   schwarz 2011   441       Sattel   Selle Italia Flite   Titanium (abgezogen, gefräßt) 1994   127       Sattelstütze   Syntace P6 Alu 30,9mm   350mm schwarz 2011   248       Sattelklemme   Ritchey   Schnellspannklemme 34,9mm   39       Dämpfer   Fox DHX 5.0 241mm   2009 mit Nuceproof 250x3.0 Titanfeder 2011 inkl. Nadellagerbuchsen 22.2mmx8mm   2011   672       Sonstiges   Aheadkappe,   Kabelbinder, Fett, Schaltzughülle, Schaltzug, Felgenband,   Kettenstrebenschutz, Carbonspacer   161                                                                                                                                                                                                 Summe:   15882




Foto kommt noch - ich geb mir Mühe...


----------



## unless (27. Dezember 2011)

Bitte stell mal schnell ein Foto von dem Legend rein!!
Der Aufbau klingt sehr sehr geil. 
In "alu-raw" hätte ich meins auch gerne aufgebaut.

Bin mal gespannt


----------



## RedSKull (27. Dezember 2011)

Das raw ist eher polished und klar gepulvert.


----------



## tibo13 (28. Dezember 2011)

Interessanter Aufaubau. Sieht sicher gut aus. Wobei ich nicht verstehe was man mit 800g Reifen und einer XC-Bremse am DHler will.  Aber anders wäre das Gewicht wohl nicht zu realisieren gewesen.


----------



## unless (29. Dezember 2011)

Hier das Video zum Bike. Schaut ziemlich geil aus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (29. Dezember 2011)

Scharfes Video. Das ist ja wirklich raw. Gab es das so, oder hast du selbst Hand angelegt?


Meines Anfang der Saison. Zarte 18,5 Kilo mit den 1,4 Kilo Michelins.
Demnächst kommen ein paar schicke leichtere Teile dran, wobei mich das Gewicht nicht stört, war nur im vorweihnachtlichen Kaufrausch


----------



## unless (29. Dezember 2011)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich raw. Gab es das so, oder hast du selbst Hand angelegt?



Wenns ein 2011er Legend ist, wirds selbstgemacht sein.
Ab diesem Jahr gibts den "Chrome" Colourway nicht mehr. Der wurde 2012 durch "Raw" ersetzt.


----------



## RedSKull (29. Dezember 2011)

Kein Bling Bling Chrome mehr? Sehr schön, fahren eh schon zu viele rum.


----------



## ooib (30. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand schon ein Foto oder so vom 2012 Legend in Raw?
Auf Hibike fehlt das Foto für den Raw Frame aber es steht trotzdem All polished..


----------



## unless (30. Dezember 2011)

ich kenn nur dieses.


----------



## ooib (30. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich auch schon gsehen..aber dann hab ich gezweifelt ob des ein 2012er ist.

 Was würdet ihr bei 181cm empfehlen M oder L? Bin mir da nicht sicher da der Reach bei L doch zimlich kurz ist..


----------



## Bierliebhaber (30. Dezember 2011)

ich fahrs in m bei 181 und es fühlt sich gut an, aber das kommt immer auf persönliche vorlieben an. bin von nem large tr450 gekommen welches mir zu lang war...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (30. Dezember 2011)

raw wird denk ich so aussehen, wie beim amp oder rampant von 2011


----------



## ooib (30. Dezember 2011)

Richtig Geil!!! Ist jetzt nicht so ein Brüller Pic aber man siehts..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rock_n_Ride (4. Januar 2012)

was denkt ihr über einen luftdämpfer im banshee?
bin schwer am überlegen, mir wurde jedoch schon davon abgeraten...


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Januar 2012)

Vivid air funktioniert erstaunlich gut im Banshee
paßt, aber es ist sehr knapp


----------



## ooib (4. Januar 2012)

Den neuen CaneCreek DB Air hab ich schon irgendwo in einem Banshee gesehen war auf einer amerikanischen Site...aber obs funzt weis ich nicht...

Überlegst du wegen dem Gewicht oder weshalb ein Air Dämpfer auszuprobieren?


----------



## ooib (4. Januar 2012)

War wohl doch eher ein BOS Air


----------



## ooib (4. Januar 2012)

Ahh und hier noch mit Vivid Air..


----------



## unless (4. Januar 2012)

@Rock_n_Ride: Du kennst ja meine Meinung. Der BOS soll ganz gut laufen, Vivid wurde mir hingegen abgeraten.
Gewicht kannst du auch woanders sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (4. Januar 2012)

Der Vivid Air ist erst noch schwerer als der Stoy Air..kommt man hin wenn man einen Rc4 mit ner Ti-Feder aufrüstet? Der Vivid Air ist ja nicht sooo leicht..


----------



## Innsbruuucker (4. Januar 2012)

Nein, Vivid Air ist trozdem leichter.


----------



## Mozim (4. Januar 2012)

Der Rock Shox Vivid Air soll leider nicht so gut mit dem Hinterbau des Legends harmonieren. Der letzte Stand war, dass Banshee derzeit mit Rock Shox daran arbeitet, einen passenden Tune für die Kombination zu finden - da gibt es allerdings wohl noch nichts zu vermelden. 

Sehr viel besser soll der X-Fusion HLR Air im Legend funktionieren. Wie es hier mit der Verfügbarkeit aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht genau. 

@ooib: 

Das Rad ist eines der ersten 2012er-Legends in raw gewesen. In wirkt das Rad nicht so matt wie auf dem Foto, ist aber auch nicht ganz so glänzend wie das polierte 2011er-Legend. Erkennen lässt sich der Unterschied zwischen Raw und Poliert unter anderem an der Größe des Schriftzugs auf dem Unterrohr und daran, ob auf dem Oberrohr in der Nähe des Steuersatzes der Schriftzug "Legend MkII" zu lesen ist. 

Wieso der Reach bei L ziemlich kurz sein soll kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin selbst etwa 1,83 groß und fahre das Legend in L und das Rad bietet mir massig Platz. Für einen Fahrer um 1,80m kommt meiner Meinung nach je nach Vorliebe und Art der Strecken sowohl M, als auch L in Frage.


----------



## ooib (4. Januar 2012)

@ Mozim

Ahh ok das mit den Decals ist mir auch aufgefallen .. abr gibt es schon irgendwo noch andere Pics vom 2012er?

Das ist ja das problem das ich gerade zwischen M und L bin..aber mein Kollege fährt ne Kiste die hat 119.1cm Radstand und 44.0cm Kettenstrebe ich kom damit super ums Eck .. mir ist es nur wichtig das das Bike noch genug wendig ist aber die kettenstrebenlänge bleibt ja bei M und L gleich nur das "Cockpit" wird um 3cm länger was mir sehr in gegen kommt den immoment fahre ich auch 385mm Reach und fühle mich ein wenig beengt...Ich würde dann einfach einen kürzeren Vorbau bei L fahren das ich mehr über dem Hinterrad positioniert bin..


----------



## ooib (4. Januar 2012)

Ah nochwas..

Mir hat der Importeur per Mail geschrieben das der Rahmen Raw mit ner Klarlackschicht  kommt also ohne Decals und man die dann selber aufklebt..war beim 11er nochnicht oder?

Ist eine Sattelstütze dabei?Weil auf manchen Fotos ist noch eine Sattelstütze beim Frame dabei..


----------



## RedSKull (4. Januar 2012)

Mit meinen 1,85 kam nur L in Frage, M bin ich gefahren und fand es sofort deutlich zu kurz.
Über 1,80 würde ich L empfehlen.

2011 war keine Stütze oder Klemme dabei und die Decals waren unter Lack beim polierten.


----------



## Mozim (4. Januar 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> @ Mozim
> 
> Ahh ok das mit den Decals ist mir auch aufgefallen .. abr gibt es schon irgendwo noch andere Pics vom 2012er?
> 
> Das ist ja das problem das ich gerade zwischen M und L bin..aber mein Kollege fährt ne Kiste die hat 119.1cm Radstand und 44.0cm Kettenstrebe ich kom damit super ums Eck .. mir ist es nur wichtig das das Bike noch genug wendig ist aber die kettenstrebenlänge bleibt ja bei M und L gleich nur das "Cockpit" wird um 3cm länger was mir sehr in gegen kommt den immoment fahre ich auch 385mm Reach und fühle mich ein wenig beengt...Ich würde dann einfach einen kürzeren Vorbau bei L fahren das ich mehr über dem Hinterrad positioniert bin..



Mehr Fotos von dem bereits oben geposteten Legend in raw gibt's in diesem Pinkbike-Album. Dass das Rad komplett ohne Aufkleber unter dem Klarlack kommt kann ich mir gut vorstellen; so war's bei meinem Amp in Raw auch. Allerdings werden einige Decals mitgeliefert. 

Wie bereits gesagt: Ich bin selbst nur ein Stück größer und komme super auf dem Legend in L klar. Der Radstand ist mit 120cm schon ordentlich lang und nach vorn hab ich sehr viel Platz. Meiner Meinung nach fühlt sich das Legend umso besser an, je aggressiver man fährt; gerade auf ruppigen Strecken und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist es eine Wucht. Für Strecken wie Winterberg denk ich mir eben hin und wieder, dass es hier ein kleineres Bike auch tun würde - das "Problem" hat da wohl aber jedes reinrassige Downhill-Rad. Insgesamt hängt es natürlich auch viel mit der persönlichen Präferenz zusammen. Wenn du dich derzeit eingeengt fühlst, dann nimm definitiv den L-Rahmen.


----------



## ooib (4. Januar 2012)

Ich mag es wen man ein Bike aktiv fahren muss 

Bei meinem 35mm Vorbau häng ich trotzdem noch zu stark über dem Voderrad gerade bei steilen stückern (kann auch an der tiefen front liegen)und gegen hinten ist auch nicht viel Platz ..es kommt es mir auf jedenfall so vor

Zudem bin ich noch im Wachstum das sollte L schon passen aber immoment fehlt mir noch Kohle die muss erst noch zusammengekratzt werden, da ist noch zeit zu überlegend..

Was gib es ausser dem RF Atlas und dem Straitline 28mm noch für kurze DM Vorbauten?


----------



## RedSKull (4. Januar 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> Ich mag es wen man ein Bike aktiv fahren muss
> 
> Bei meinem 35mm Vorbau häng ich trotzdem noch zu stark über dem Voderrad gerade bei steilen stückern (kann auch an der tiefen front liegen)und gegen hinten ist auch nicht viel Platz ..es kommt es mir auf jedenfall so vor
> 
> ...



Ich hab 15mm Spacer unter der oberen Brücke, den RaceFace Atlas Fr Vorbau (auf 50mm gedreht) und Lenker. Statt des RF Vorbaus mit 8,5mm Rise kommt jetzt der hier mit 19mm. Für alles was steiler ist als Todtnau, war mir der Lenker etwas zu tief. Evtl. muss ich aber auch einfach was an der Druckstufe der Gabel machen.

Todtnau Geballer war super mit der langen Fuhre, in Spicak wäre ein kürzeres Bike definitiv schneller/einfacher gewesen.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (4. Januar 2012)

das mit der größe mutiert immer zur glaubensfrage, ich bin mir immer noch unsicher  wer von euch will mal im frühjahr am gk mein m fahren damit ich mal dein l testen kann 
der vivid air ist laut keith nicht so progessiv wie er sein sollte fürs legend, was man aber intern durch das verschieben der IFP piston in richtung air cap  ändern kann. so hab ich es zumindest iwo im amiforum gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (5. Januar 2012)

bin 178 und mit M vollends zufrieden. bin aber nun auch nicht der highspeed racer (auch nicht der meeeega pro)  und fahre gerne noch einigermassen verspielt im bikepark den berg runter.

denke auch, dass der rahmen wie schonmal jemand geschrieben hat, wie das banshee amp in raw aussieht, von dem man viele  bilder im internet findet.

auf den x fusion vector air bin ich ja mal mega gespannt. wäre zusätzlich auch ne option für mein scott voltage.

habe mir auch schon mal überlegt diesen dämpfer zu probieren.
http://locotuning.co.uk/dsp-dueler.html
 der soll laut einem pinkbike user supertoll mit dem banshee harmonieren. vor allem kommt der mit einem sehr anständigem preis und ner titanfeder ab werk daher...um die 700g.

@styleroyal
wie geht ist das rampant eigentlich?? hab ich schon mal überlegt, aber hab ja auch nen dirtbike...könnte das ein dirtbike auf nem ebenerdigen pumptrack mit viel luft im dämpfer ersetzen??


----------



## ooib (5. Januar 2012)

@ RedSKull

Wie ist der RF in 30mm position steht dan die Schraubenaufnahme nicht über die Brücke? Also eventuele Gefahr für Beine?
Wenn du ein höheres Cockpit brauchst versuchs doch einfach mit nem Riserbar..


Weis jeztz noch wer ob der Frame mit Sattelstütze kommt?


----------



## oBATMANo (5. Januar 2012)

styleroyal schrieb:


> das mit der größe mutiert immer zur glaubensfrage, ich bin mir immer noch unsicher  wer von euch will mal im frühjahr am gk mein m fahren damit ich mal dein l testen kann
> der vivid air ist laut keith nicht so progessiv wie er sein sollte fürs legend, was man aber intern durch das verschieben der IFP piston in richtung air cap  ändern kann. so hab ich es zumindest iwo im amiforum gelesen.



stimmt, ganz vergessen, dass der verwendete Vivid air im Banshee von PUSH getuned ist


----------



## Bierliebhaber (5. Januar 2012)

@fufi7 
rampant ist gut, trotzdem hab ich mir grad noch n amp gekauft nur so zum spielen... man merkt schon immer noch das es ein fully ist und ein wenig energie schluckt, selbst bei 285psi. aber man kann es durchaus auf nem pumptrack fahren!

@oBatmano
hast du denn dein legend noch? ich dachte du fährst jetzt ein v10c. was hat dich das pushen des vivid air gekostet?


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Januar 2012)

meins ist verkauft, aber Frau fährt auch ein Legend

PUSHen kostet bei TFtuned etwas soviel wie ein normaler Service
bietet sich daher an, wenn man eh einen Service machen lassen will

dabei angeben, dass man ein "progressivere" Abstimmung haben will,
falls man vorher schon häufig Durchschläge hatte


----------



## ooib (6. Januar 2012)

Aber ist das Legend nicht schon progressiv, also von der anlenkung her? Oder hab ich da was falsch gelesen?


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Januar 2012)

es ist schon progressiv, aber nicht wirklich deutlich
hatte mit 85 kg,350er Feder und BOS Dämpfer schon öfters mal einen Durchschlag
dafür nutzt man halt den vollen Federweg

Luftdämpfer neigen halt etwas dazu durch den Federweg zu rauschen
wobei der Vivid Air schon sehr nahe an einem Stahlfederdämpfer ist


----------



## RedSKull (7. Januar 2012)

Von der Kinematik her gibt es auf jeden Fall keinen Durchschlagschutz beim Legend. Beim RC4 muss ich den Bottom Out Drehknopf min. eine volle Umdrehung reindrehen damit es nicht regelmäßg hart durchschlägt.
Im Stoy vom Batman war glaub ich auch ein recht dicker Durchschlagpuffer drin.



> @ RedSKull
> 
> Wie ist der RF in 30mm position steht dan die Schraubenaufnahme nicht über die Brücke? Also eventuele Gefahr für Beine?
> Wenn du ein höheres Cockpit brauchst versuchs doch einfach mit nem Riserbar..



In der 30mm Position steht er über, das ist richtig. Der neue Vorbau ist schon unterwegs, auch weil er deutlich schicker ist als der RF. In der 30mm Position war ich zu weit hinten, wobei ich da bei genauerer Überlegung auch noch eine weichere Feder gefahren bin.

Eine 375er Feder fahre ich jetzt bei so 87-88 Kilo nackich im Sommer, also mit Leatt, Panzer, 1100g Helm und Klamotten sicher 93 Kilo.


----------



## Mozim (7. Januar 2012)

Richtig, die Kennlinie des Legends ist insgesamt sehr linear und wird gegen Ende hin nicht nennenswert progressiv. Der RC4 soll sich deshalb sehr gut für den Rahmen eignen, weil man das Ende des Federwegs hier gut über den Bottom Out-Knopf regulieren kann. Der Vivid Air hingegen soll sehr schnell durch den Federweg durchrauschen. Weshalb das der Fall ist kann ich nicht sagen, allerdings stammt die Aussage vom Keith, der das Legend in Eigenregie entworfen und den Vivid Air getestet hat. 

Ich wiege übrigens nackig um die 81kg, also mit Ausrüstung sicherlich um die 85kg, und fahre im RC4 eine 350er-Feder. Mein Bruder ist etwa 5kg schwerer und fuhr lange Zeit eine 400er-Feder, hat aber seit Mitte der Saison ebenfalls eine 350er-Feder und ist damit sehr, sehr zufrieden. Durchschläge gibt's eigentlich kaum, zumal wir den Bottom Out-Knopf recht weit reingedreht haben. Eventuell probiere ich demnächst mal eine 300er-Feder aus, die ich hier noch rumliegen habe, allerdings denke ich, dass die dann doch zu weich sein wird. Optimal wäre glaube ich für mich eine 325er-Feder - mal schauen, ob ich mich bald um eine K9-Feder kümmern werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (7. Januar 2012)

OK danke für die Infos..

Was würdet ihr bei einem Gewicht mit Ausrüstung von ca. 74-75kg sagen
300er odr doch 250? Bei einem Rc4..
Ich fahr eher gerne straff mit Feedback und wenn möglich ohne Durchschläge..also eher 300 ? Aber dann HS Comp. rein und Bottom Out auch vllt 3 U. rein dann sollte das funzen oder?

Noch zum Vivid Air .. sind Luftdämpfer an sich nicht eher Proggressiv gegen ende und am anfang haut man sie durch? Dann würde das passen mit der Progression gegen ende..


----------



## ooib (7. Januar 2012)

Hab da noch Bilder vom 2012er Legend gefunden das Schwarze und in Raw!Endgeil!

javascript:history.go(-1)


----------



## unless (7. Januar 2012)

Der schwarze Rahmen ist super!!
Würde den gern mal aufgebaut sehn. Hast du davon irgendwo Bilder gefunden?


----------



## ooib (7. Januar 2012)

Den gibt aufgebaut geh auf Pinkbike und eifach Banshee legend bei den pics die ersten paar sinds..oder hier http://mayhemsport.pinkbike.com/album/Legends/


----------



## Fufi7 (11. Januar 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> OK danke für die Infos..
> 
> Was würdet ihr bei einem Gewicht mit Ausrüstung von ca. 74-75kg sagen
> 300er odr doch 250? Bei einem Rc4..
> ...



wiege 75kg im adamskostüm und finde die 300er im rc4 recht passend.

das mattschwarze is ja mal der ober hammer...shit!! gefällt mir fast noch besser als mein blaues.

merci royal...rampant gefällt mir schon sehr vor allem in raw, oder silber, aber muss erstmal mein tr450 verkaufen um im keller platz zu schaffen...selbst dann weiss ich noch nicht.  hab ja nen dirt und noch ein voltage fr...wäre übertrieben.


----------



## Exxun (11. Januar 2012)

habe auch so ein wunderbares gerät erstanden  möchte es nur möglichst leicht aufbauen. welche einbaulänge hat eigentlich der dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (11. Januar 2012)

241mm .. Um das Teil möglichst leicht zu kriegen muss man aber ordentlich in die Tasche greifen ..wie leicht ist LEICHT für dich? Sup 16kg oder weniger?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (11. Januar 2012)

das legend kannst locker sub 15kg aufbaun wenn das nötige kleingeld vorhanden ist. xfusion luftdämpfer, boxxer keronite, bor/tune auf flow und so weiter. n user hat sein legend hier im forum mit 15,96kg aufgebaut, allerdings mit single ply.


----------



## Exxun (11. Januar 2012)

Hatte halt unter 17kg angepeilt. Wollte mein Boxxer auf WC umbauen. LRS ist auch relativ leicht und wollte vllt auf Luftdämpfer gehen aber anscheinend ist der Vivid ja nicht so toll. Vllt auf Stoy oder CCDB Air warten. Gibt es den Erfahrungen mit dem X-Fusion ?

Erarbeite morgen in den Freistunden mal die Partlist


----------



## ooib (11. Januar 2012)

Wie weiter oben im Thread erwähnt soll der X-Fusion gut laufen..

unter 17kg liegen locker drinne würd ich mal sagen der Frame wiegt ja ohne Dämpfer ca. 3.9kg..

Beim Umbau von der Rc (oder isses ne R2C2?) kann auch nachteile haben .. an was haste den gedacht Protone oder Wc Kartusche nachkaufen? Ist halt so bei ner Rc haste dann nur Compression und Weil Luft ne andere Kennlinie hat als ne Stahlfeder müsste man das am bsten mit LS Comp. ausgleichen und dann weniger druck fahren..allerdingt leidet darunter das Ansprech verhalten..


----------



## Bierliebhaber (11. Januar 2012)

bei sub 17 kannst dir den stress sparen, mein legend ist ja sub 17 ohne ti-feder und mit boxxer team


----------



## ooib (11. Januar 2012)

@ styleroyal

Wie schwer is eig. deins wenn wir schon beim Thema sind?

Bei mir wird eng ich hab nen Elefanten LRS mit 2.5kg das ist unmenschlich muss da was machen..


----------



## Mozim (11. Januar 2012)

Zur Orientierung: Mein Legend (Größe L) wiegt so wie auf dem Bild etwa 16,9kg. Boxxer Team, Fox RC4 mit Titanfeder, Laufräder bestehend aus Hope-Naben und Mavic 721ern, normale Maxxis Dual Ply-Reifen mit Schwalbe-Schläuchen. 







Mit Luftdämpfer, Boxxer Keronite, anderen Laufrädern / Reifen und ein paar Carbonteilen lassen sich sicherlich noch einige Hundert Gramm sparen. Unter 16kg bei 'nem L-Rahmen wird aber knifflig.


----------



## Mozim (11. Januar 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> Bei mir wird eng ich hab nen Elefanten LRS mit 2.5kg das ist unmenschlich muss da was machen..



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/460018/cat/22

Einen leichteren und ebenso haltbaren Laufradsatz zu einem auch nur annähernd so guten Preis wirst du sonst nirgendwo bekommen...


----------



## ooib (11. Januar 2012)

Hehe wenn ich Kohle hät 

Ne im momnent muss ich zuerst noch geld für den Legend Frame zusammen kriegen..

Also wenn das so ist Nehm ich wahrscheinlich das Legend in L mit ner 300er Feder..

Wie Schwer ist dann der L Frame? ist der so viel schwerer?

P.s. 

Wenn ich was an meinem Lrs mach dann nur Naben und Felgen ich hohl mir dann keinen Ganzen..


----------



## Bierliebhaber (11. Januar 2012)

man, der bor lrs wär auch noch was, hättest den link mal nicht gepostet  naja mit the one, bommelführung, thm clavicula dh kurbel, twenty6 prerunner ti, thomson masterpiece und luftdämpfer sowie keronite bist glaub bei sub 16kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exxun (11. Januar 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben im Thread erwähnt soll der X-Fusion gut laufen..
> 
> unter 17kg liegen locker drinne würd ich mal sagen der Frame wiegt ja ohne Dämpfer ca. 3.9kg..
> 
> Beim Umbau von der Rc (oder isses ne R2C2?) kann auch nachteile haben .. an was haste den gedacht Protone oder Wc Kartusche nachkaufen? Ist halt so bei ner Rc haste dann nur Compression und Weil Luft ne andere Kennlinie hat als ne Stahlfeder müsste man das am bsten mit LS Comp. ausgleichen und dann weniger druck fahren..allerdingt leidet darunter das Ansprech verhalten..



habe im moment ne r2c2 und wollte mit solo air kit aufrüsten.


----------



## Fufi7 (12. Januar 2012)

Mozim schrieb:


> Zur Orientierung: Mein Legend (Größe L) wiegt so wie auf dem Bild etwa 16,9kg. Boxxer Team, Fox RC4 mit Titanfeder, Laufräder bestehend aus Hope-Naben und Mavic 721ern, normale Maxxis Dual Ply-Reifen mit Schwalbe-Schläuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Mit Luftdämpfer, Boxxer Keronite, anderen Laufrädern / Reifen und ein paar Carbonteilen lassen sich sicherlich noch einige Hundert Gramm sparen. Unter 16kg bei 'nem L-Rahmen wird aber knifflig.


 
mein Legend (M) wiegt so um die 18.1kg...abgesehen von der titanfeder und den naben is ja nicht vieles anders bei mir...möchte auch etwas abspecken...weiss aber nicht wo, hat jemand ne idee, wenn ihr meine parts anschaut?? hätte evtl auch gerne vorne weniger gewicht am vorderrad um es im bikepark etwas verpielter zu haben. gut ehrlich gesagt hab ich die schläuche noch nicht überprüft...da es 2 wochen ein leih-camp-bike war, könnten evtl schwere schläuche drin sein... werde in dem fall den schwalbe freeride(185g) draufmachen.
vielleicht die 9er kasette noch verringern. was spart man denn mit ner titanfeder so 200g?? die R2C2 auf luft umbauen...wie sind da die erfahrungen bezüglich performance?






sorry für die schlechte qualität...hab grad kein besseres bild parat.

DHX RC4 300lbs Feder
Maxxis Minion 
Hadley Racing Naben (ca. 600g zusammen),
Spank Spike 35AL Felgen,
Boxxer R2C2
NC17 Platform Pedale
Straitline Silent Guide, Straitline Vorbau 

E13 Kurbeln,
Reverse style Lenker
Chromag Sattel
Sram X9 
Formula "The One" Bremsen

merci schonmal!!


----------



## ooib (12. Januar 2012)

@ Exxun

Wenn du ne R2C2 mit nem Slo Air Kit aufrüstest haste ne WorldCup...ca. 2730g ohne gekürzten schaft..

@ Fufi

Das relative Gewicht von 18.1kg spielt ja eigentlich keine Rolle, das ist nur ne Zahl.. Wenn sich das Bike träge und schwer anfühlt liegt das meistenz am LRS oder am Fahrwerk..Wenn du aber einfach das Gesamtgewicht drücken wilst kannste Folgende Änderungen vornehmen..:

-R2C2 zu "WC" aufrüsten die Rechte Kartusche ist und bleibt die gleiche.. nur ein Solo Air Kit rein und schon haste knapp 300g gespart und zudem wird die Front Leichter (Wenn du die Front Leichtet haben willst versuch es mal mit nem kürzeren Vorbau um die Front zu entlasten (verstehe allerdings den sinn von ner leiteren/entlasteten Front nicht?^^))

-Titanfeder Bringt dir ca. 200g je nach Marke..

-leichtere Felgen z.b Maviv 721er 

-leichtere Reifen (das ist aber immer so ein Kritik punkt..)

-beim Sattel kanste auch ordentlich sparen

sonstiges wo man bei dir noch sparen kann : Pedale, Kette ,Kassette, Naben, Schläuche ...

Dann kommst locker unter 17kg .. allerdings immer ne Geld frage


----------



## Fufi7 (12. Januar 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> @ Exxun
> 
> Wenn du ne R2C2 mit nem Slo Air Kit aufrüstest haste ne WorldCup...ca. 2730g ohne gekürzten schaft..
> 
> ...


 
Hey vielen dank für die schnelle antwort.

fühlt sich eigentlich nicht mega träge an. von der verpieltheit aufm trail spürt man gewichtunterschiede halt manchmal schon...z.b. hab ich das beim dirtbike aufm pumptrack sehr gemerkt...gut dort musst natürlich körperlich etwas mehr arbeiten.

setup muss ich mal schauen...evtl mit low speed ein bisschen rumspielen.

ja das gute geld ;-) wenn ich diesen laufradsatz ausm link kaufen würde, titanfeder und auf boxxer wc umrüsten würde, hätt bestimmt mal ca. 800g gespart...
blöd is...mag den look meiner felgen ;-) und die perfromance der nicht ganz leichten hadley naben. BOR hat mein kollege und ein shop übelste erfahrungen gemacht dieses jahr. 

Felgen sind fast gleich schwer laut online kataloge (mavic = 590g; spank 595g)

Reifen war ich auch am überlegen, aber da single ply reinzumachen...naja..evtl vorne. bin 1 saison lang mit meinem voltage in lac blanc, todtnau und portes dus soleil mit maxxis advantage 2.4 gefahren . hatte 1 platten und das war ein fahrfehler.

ach ja: mit wieviel druck fährt ihr eure reifen bzw. würdet ihr die Minions und dem genannten freeride schlauch fahren?

bin mit 2.0 bar hinten und 1.8 vorne relativ gut zurechtgekommen...bei nässe ca. 0.1-0.2 weniger. habe mal von einem dh racer gehört er würde teilweise mit 1.4 fahren.

was kostet denn das umrüsten auf boxxer wc? Protone Air Suspension System =110 euro. gibts ein anderes bewrteres? performance gibts wahrscheinlich nichts gross zu meckern, oder ist schon anders zur stahlfeder?

leichtere front wegen surfen, manual, springen...


----------



## RedSKull (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe die Carbon Stütze und der Flite Titan kommen bald, dann ist meins "endlich" sub 18 Kilo, yeah, dann geht's ab.


----------



## ooib (12. Januar 2012)

@ Fufi

Hab gedacht die Spank Felgen sind schwerer^^Kannste auch Ex 500 ausprobieren aber weiss nicht ob die halten kommt aufs Gewicht des Fahrer und die Fahrweise draufan..

Single Ply ne!des hält nicht .. Wenn dann probier mal ne andere marke aus Schwalbe,Onza oder so die haben leichtere Bereifung im angebot..zu den Schläuchen: Ein Kolege von mir fähr die .. und se halten allerdings ist der nicht so schwer.. musste dann halt den Reifendruck anpassen..

Ich bi n eher so Freeride mässig orientiert und fahre um die 2Bar oder mehr wens nass wird isses dan anspruchsvoller zu fahren aber ich mag das .. meine Reifen sind sowiso schon voll runtergefahren  

Die Dh racer die so niedrige Reifendrücke fahren spielen dann auch mit weichen Felgen(z.b. Ex500) die dann nachgeben und so ein Platten vermeiden..

Den preis für das original Solo Air Kit weiss ich nicht aber wird sicher teuer sein als das Protone denk ich mal...
Stahlfeder ist von der Performance schon was anderes aber mann gewöhn sich dran..

Zur leichteren Front: Das kreigst du nicht soo einfach hin das kommt auf die Kettenstreben länge an ob du mit wenig zug in den manual kommst oder surfen kannst .. und um durch Kurven zu kommen wie ein Wiesel liegt auch an der Technik..

Gruss


----------



## Fufi7 (12. Januar 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> @ Fufi
> 
> Hab gedacht die Spank Felgen sind schwerer^^Kannste auch Ex 500 ausprobieren aber weiss nicht ob die halten kommt aufs Gewicht des Fahrer und die Fahrweise draufan..
> 
> ...


 
okay danke.

Gut, mit kurventechnik hapert es jetzt nicht sooo sehr...geht natürlich auch besser. Aber für das ist das bike ja eh die absolute rakete. habe mit dem legend echt das gefühl, dass ich mich weiter reinlegen bzw neigen kann ohne wegzurutschen als aufm tr450geht wie auf schienen. ja die kettenstrebnlänge macht es diesbezüglcih natürlich schon etwas träger...schneller fahren hilft auch ;-) das habe ich vor dem kauf gar nciht so beachtet bzw das tr450 war auch nicht viel kürzer
der einzige punkt, wo ich das transition besser fand, war der pop beim absprungwährscheinlich liegt das an dessen progressivität des hinterbaus.


----------



## Exxun (12. Januar 2012)

ich hab leider gar keine ahnung welchen steuersatz ich nehmen soll. verstellbarkeit brauch ich nicht. leicht soll er sein und tief bauen 

hier mal eine kleine übersicht was ich verbauen will. gewichte sind meist aus dem netz und habe sachen wie züge noch nicht beachtet, sodass ich wahrscheinlich etwas über 16kg rauskommen werde.


----------



## Mozim (12. Januar 2012)

Sofern ich mich richtig erinnere, wiegt der Legend-Rahmen in GrÃ¶Ãe L ohne DÃ¤mpfer ziemlich genau 4100 Gramm. Ich weiÃ nicht genau, ob da schon die Hinterradachse dabei ist. Ich meine aber, dass es 4090g ohne Achse waren. 

Die Ãbersicht schaut gut aus, auch wenn's meiner Meinung nach weitaus wichtigere Dinge als das Gewicht gibt. Der Funn-Lenker, den ich ursprÃ¼nglich am Legend verbaut hatte, wog beispielsweise bei gleicher Breite 40 Gramm weniger als mein aktueller Chromag-Lenker. Die Unterschiede in der Steifigkeit finde ich hier aber weitaus grÃ¶Ãer als den reinen Gewichtsunterschied. Letzten Endes ist ein extrem leichtes Rad toll fÃ¼r's Internet - wohingegen ein leichtes und kompromisslos haltbares Rad toll fÃ¼r die Bikesaison ist. 

Zum Steuersatz: Ich habe den FSA Orbit Z 1.5 verbaut. Der baut extrem flach, ist leicht, stabil und hat bislang absolut keinerlei Probleme gemacht. Zudem habe ich ihn vor 'nem Jahr fÃ¼r etwa 30â¬ bei CRC bekommen. Sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. Januar 2012)

zum thema gewicht
http://www.sicklines.com/projects/project-banshee-legend-mk2/
ganz unten

steuersatz: cane creek flush oder der orbit, beide gut

und bei dem gewichtshype hier im forum frag ich mich eh immer wie die leute fahren. die flow felgen zum beispiel ohne ösen? dann kann man nach ner halben saison felgen wechseln weil die speichen ausreißen... gewicht ist nicht das wichtigste, wie mozim sagt. lieber fahren als n rad für die waage aufbaun!


----------



## ooib (12. Januar 2012)

Das Gewicht spielt gar keine Rolle das Bike muss sich nur Gut fahren lassen..

Hätte nicht gedacht das der L frame 200g mehr bringt aber is mir wurscht mein ziel wäre unter 17kg zu kommen..ohne Pedalle aber wens nicht geht dann eben nicht .. nur den Lrs muss ich n bischen Pimpen..


----------



## Innsbruuucker (12. Januar 2012)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> mein Legend (M) wiegt so um die 18.1kg...abgesehen von der titanfeder und den naben is ja nicht vieles anders bei mir...möchte auch etwas abspecken...weiss aber nicht wo, hat jemand ne idee, wenn ihr meine parts anschaut?? hätte evtl auch gerne vorne weniger gewicht am vorderrad um es im bikepark etwas verpielter zu haben. gut ehrlich gesagt hab ich die schläuche noch nicht überprüft...da es 2 wochen ein leih-camp-bike war, könnten evtl schwere schläuche drin sein... werde in dem fall den schwalbe freeride(185g) draufmachen.
> vielleicht die 9er kasette noch verringern. was spart man denn mit ner titanfeder so 200g?? die R2C2 auf luft umbauen...wie sind da die erfahrungen bezüglich performance?
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind NC Sudpin II oder?
Wenn ja dann kannst da einiges sparen. Sonst Sattel, Lenker und Gabel.
Das orginale Kit von RS würde ich eher empfehlen. Kostet nicht mehr als 150.


----------



## Fufi7 (12. Januar 2012)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Das sind NC Sudpin II oder?
> Wenn ja dann kannst da einiges sparen. Sonst Sattel, Lenker und Gabel.
> Das orginale Kit von RS würde ich eher empfehlen. Kostet nicht mehr als 150.



ne sind NC 17 MG I S-pro (370g das paar).

gabel werd ich mal schauen und probefahren...
mir ist im grunde die performance (und evtl design) schon wichtiger als das gewicht, aber wenn man nicht viel dafür ausgeben muss, warum nicht. wie z.b. werde ich kein neuen laufradsatz für 350 tacken kaufen nur weil ich da 300g sparen könnte, weil ich auch die hadley naben so geil finde und die farben der felgen..hat nichts damit zu tun wie die leute fahren.. man spürts halt schon mit weniger gewicht...


----------



## ooib (13. Januar 2012)

Also ne Frage..

Wenn ich nicht bedeppt bin zeigt diese Kennlinie das das Legend gegen Ende degressiv ist oder versteh ich da was total falsch?

steigendes übersetzungs verhältnis=degressiv

blaue linie ist MK II ab 2010..






Gruss


----------



## mantra (13. Januar 2012)

Ne...das verstehst Du richtig. Hab selber keine Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen, aber das soll wohl der Hauptgrund sein warum es bei diesem Rahmen schwer ist ein gescheites Dämpfersetup zu finden bzw. Dämpfer wie der CCDB nicht so dolle funktionieren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (13. Januar 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> Also ne Frage..
> 
> Wenn ich nicht bedeppt bin zeigt diese Kennlinie das das Legend gegen Ende degressiv ist oder versteh ich da was total falsch?
> 
> ...



Richtig interpretiert. Die Frage ist nur, wie gut dieses Modell ist. Bei "Project Precision" in Linkage steht "rough". Kleine Abweichungen bei der Position der Drehpunkte können schon große Auswirkungen auf die Kennlinie haben.
Leider habe ich noch keine Kennlinien direkt vom Hersteller gefunden.


----------



## Mozim (13. Januar 2012)

Wer an den genauen Kennlinien interessiert ist oder detaillierte Fragen zur Funktionsweise des Legend-Federungssystems hat, der wendet sich am besten direkt an Keith, jederzeit zu erreichen unter [email protected]

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Kennlinie auch gegen Ende NICHT degressiv ist. Auf eine Project Precision "rough" würde ich da sehr, sehr wenig geben. In Linkage gibt's weitaus bessere Versionen des MkIIs - danach würde ich mich eher richten. 

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit dem Legend gehen übrigens genau in die andere Richtung: Nämlich dass es nicht schwer ist, ein gutes Dämpfer-Setup zu finden. Stattdessen erlaubt das Legend meiner Meinung nach recht viel Spielraum mit dem Dämpfer-Einstellungen und lässt sich wunderbar auf die persönlichen Vorlieben abstimmen. Auch wenn's vermutlich nicht so gemeint war finde ich es dann nicht unbedingt sinnvoll zu behaupten, dass man von irgendwelchen Foren"experten" mal dieses oder jenes über einen Rahmen gehört hat und nun weiß, was alles am Rahmen schlecht ist - ohne jemals das Rad auf einem Trail bewegt zu haben. Ohne eine richtige Praxiserfahrung ist das meiner Meinung nach reinste Spekulation. Das bezieht sich nun auf keinen Fall ausschließlich auf's Legend sondern gilt ganz allgemein.


----------



## mantra (13. Januar 2012)

@Mozim: Mein Kommentar beruht auf den Aussagen/Meinungen vieler Foren"experten" rund um den Globus sowie auf den Aussagen von Leuten die ich persönlich kenne und bei denen ich zum Teil schon miterleben durfte wie sie sich über Tage hinweg auf ein und der selben Strecke sehr schwer damit getan haben (bzw. es niemals geschafft haben) ein gescheites Setup zu finden.
Nachdem die Leute teilweise schon an die 2 Jahrzehnte im DH aufm Buckel haben und auf eine nicht zu verachtende Anzahl an bereits gefahrenen Rädern zurückblicken, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass ich deren Aussagen vertrauen kann, insbesondere da Menschen im allgemeine eher dazu neigen die schlechten Seiten ihre selbstgefahrenen Produkte schön zu reden um den zumeist enormen Anscahffungspreis zu rechtfertigen....

Trotzdem gebe ich Deiner allgemeinen Ansicht bezüglich der Forenkommunikation recht! Es wird viel Müll geschrieben und ein großer Teil der Kommuniktion beschreibt Informationen die dem Autor auch nur durch Hören-/Sagen zugetragen wurden. Zu der Informationsverfälschung die zwischen den verschieden Etappen entstehen kommt noch erschwerend hinzu dass der ursprüngliche Informat möglicherweise keine Ahnung , oder evtl nur eine sehr speziell Wahrnehmung oder gar ein defektes Produkt hat.

Aber...so ists nun mal in den Foren! Die Kunst ist es, in all diesem Wirrwar die <10% sinnvollen Beiträge zu finden und dann auch noch als solche zu erkennen. Alles andere würde ja auch keinen Spass machen


----------



## RedSKull (14. Januar 2012)

Mozim schrieb:


> Wer an den genauen Kennlinien interessiert ist oder detaillierte Fragen zur Funktionsweise des Legend-Federungssystems hat, der wendet sich am besten direkt an Keith, jederzeit zu erreichen unter [email protected]
> 
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Kennlinie auch gegen Ende NICHT degressiv ist. Auf eine Project Precision "rough" würde ich da sehr, sehr wenig geben. In Linkage gibt's weitaus bessere Versionen des MkIIs - danach würde ich mich eher richten.



Vielleicht frage ich Keith mal nach Kennlinien.
Wo gibt es andere Daten für das MkII in Linkage, in der Online Datenbank finde ich nur das eine?


----------



## Fufi7 (15. Januar 2012)

wer mal keiths 52 seitige masterarbeit lesen möchte übers legend..ist denk ich halt eher übers mk1.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/30562631/...ll-Suspension-Mountain-Bike-for-Banshee-Bikes


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. Januar 2012)

ist mk 1, kann man auch im blog lesen


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. Januar 2012)

mal was anderes, hat jemand nen direkten vergleich vom rc4 zum revox und vivid? wenn ja, wo getestet (also strecke)

wär schön wenn mal jemand ne genaue kennlinie postet, jemand keith schon angeschrieben deshalb?


----------



## Exxun (15. Januar 2012)

hab den rahmen ja noch nicht hier aber innenlager ist ganz normal 83mm und nicht bb30 oder ?


----------



## q_FTS_p (15. Januar 2012)

Hab mich jetzt mal kurz mit Linkage gepielt: Das 2009er Legend wir zum Schluss auch degressiv. (laut Linkage, "good precision")
Also gut möglich, dass das MK2 auch degressiv ist. Oder beide (MK1 u 2) Versionen bei Linkage sind blödsinn.


----------



## RedSKull (15. Januar 2012)

Exxun schrieb:


> hab den rahmen ja noch nicht hier aber innenlager ist ganz normal 83mm und nicht bb30 oder ?



Normal 83mm.



q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt mal kurz mit Linkage gepielt: Das 2009er Legend wir zum schluss auch degressiv. (laut Linkage, "good precision")
> Also gut möglich, dass das MK2 auch degressiv ist. Oder beide (MK1 u 2) Versionen bei Linkage sind blödsinn.



Ja kann gut sein. Aber wirklich stören tut es nicht mit dem RC4 drin.
Ironhorse Sunday hatte übrigens auch eine ähnliche Kennlinie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. Januar 2012)

@RedSkull
hast du keith gefragt? sonst mach ich das jetzt dann noch, würd mich echt intressieren. 

nochmal zu meiner frage. jemand nen revox oder vivid im vergleich zum rc4 gefahren im legen? wenn ja, auf welcher strecken. 

keith schreibt halt in seiner masterarbeit vom revox, wäre echt intressant. ccdb ist laut ihm nicht so gut geeignet, vom elka wunderdämpfer halt ich nicht so viel und bos ist mir zu teuer aber ganz zufrieden bin ich mit dem rc4 nicht... vll auch nur kopfsache vor lauter evil-postings lesen


----------



## q_FTS_p (15. Januar 2012)

styleroyal schrieb:


> vll auch nur kopfsache vor lauter evil-postings lesen


 
Das ist es meistens...hätte meinen RC4 auch schon fast gegen einen Revox getauscht. Aber dann hat mir ein Freund geraten: "Never change a runing system."
Recht hat er!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. Januar 2012)

kann ich schon verstehen mit never change a running system. aber das bessere ist der feind des guten  wäre interessant im direkten vergleich. am liebsten würd ich es selbst versuchen aber ich hab keinen vivid bzw. revox oder die kohle da um alles mal durchzuprobieren, aber interessant wärs schon.


----------



## Exxun (15. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute so langsam macht ihr mir Angst  Hatte bis jetzt nur Positives von dem Rahmen gehört aber das hört sich ja nicht so toll an. Bin den Rahmen halt nur mal auf dem Parkplatz gefahren. Sollte ja eigentlich ein Evil Undead werden aber hab ihn zu nem guten Preis bekommen und ist halt doch der schönste Rahmen  Vllt passt ja der Stoy Air ganz gut. Immerhin kann man die Progression leicht selber einstellen dann.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2012)

Der Rahmen ist ja auch gut. Laß den RC4 halt drin.


----------



## RedSKull (15. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist ja auch gut. Laß den RC4 halt drin.



Der RC4 geht auch gut, kein Vergleich zu alten bockenden DHX.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. Januar 2012)

ich sag ja auch nicht das er schlecht ist, ich wollte nur wissen ob jemand im vergleich hier nen revox oder vivid (im passenden tune) gefahren ist. ich bin zufrieden, aber es ist winter und warum sollte man die zeit nicht nutzen um sich über sowas gedanken zu machen


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Januar 2012)

Also das Legend schlägt bei weitem nicht so oft durch wie zum Beispiel ein Ironhorse Sunday und damit war auch jeder glücklich.

Luftdämpfer wie der Vivid air sacken halt immer bissl durch den Federweg. Da kann es dann schon eher zu Durchschlägen kommen. In so ein Radl gehört aber auch keine Lufttröte  Funktioniert zwar erstaunlich gut für einen Luftdämpfer, aber es immer noch ein Unterschied zu einem Stahlfederdämpfer zu spüren
Kommt aber auch sehr stark auf den Fahrer an. Leichte Fahrer, oder weniger agressive bzw. Anfänger können ohne Probleme einen Lufdämpfer fahren.
Für leichtere Fahrer kann das sehr gut funktionieren.

Bin das Legend mit einem BOS Stoy gefahren und fands sehr fein


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. Januar 2012)

dank dir, luftdämpfer kommt für mich eh nicht in frage. aber für den stoy reicht die kohle nicht so mitten im studium  daher zieh ich eh nur vivid coil und revox als alternative in betracht oder am rc4 shimstack ändern lassen, da ist bestimmt noch was drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (15. Januar 2012)

klar wäre es sehr interessant einen vergleich zu haben,  kohle is halt zum probieren zu schade. ich denke auch nicht, dass man diesen rahmen unbedingt mit nem luftdämpfer fahren muss. wenn schon der massenmittlepunkt (schwerpunkt) so tief gewählt wurde...vielleicht  hat es dadurch sogar noch einen positiven effekt, wenn der dämpfer schwerer ist (balance)...also ich weiss nicht ob das richtig ist was ich da erzähle...aber denkbar wäre es. vielleicht hat jemand noch mehr ahnung von physik. und so unprogressiv find ich den auch nicht...für mich fühlt sichs richtig an...bin jedenfalls noch nicht durchgeschlagen (75kg nackt 300er feder, rc4)...also lass dich jetzt nich verwirren...der rahmen is abs. sahne.


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Januar 2012)

dadurch dass der Dämpfer so tief und eher mittig im Rahmen sitzt,
merkst Du ganz sicher keinen Unterschied durch das geringere Gewicht eines Luftdämpfer

hat nur Auswirkungen hier im Forum
.... mit Luftdämpfer jetzt unter 16 kg usw.....

ein Vivid air paßt übrigens nur extrem knapp rein
zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen sind da nur 1-2 mm Luft


----------



## Bierliebhaber (16. Januar 2012)

ich weiß doch was der rahmen kann, aber interessant wärs schon zu wissen wie es im vergleich zum vivid / revox steht. also, wenn jemand input hat, wäre doch intreressant zu hören... 
luftdämpfer kommt eh nicht in frage, ich bau kein rad auf mit 15,xx kg damit ich mich vor der forenelite besser fühle


----------



## Exxun (16. Januar 2012)

bevor ich mich vertue. 

http://www.mob-bikes.de/fsa/2102-fsa-steuersatz-orbit-z-15-r-semi-integriert.html
der passt oder ?


----------



## Mozim (16. Januar 2012)

Passt wunderbar!


----------



## Exxun (18. Januar 2012)

gerade mein Rahmen bekommen da ist aber ne minimal Kitsche drin . hatte jmd von euch auch sowas ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (18. Januar 2012)

leider ist das häufiger so, ich hab meinen rahmen 10mal im geschäft gewendet und gedreht, sogar die feder ausgebaut und geschaut das der hinterbau nicht mit dem sattelrohr kollidiert. gab es beim mk II auch schon, die in der qualitätskontrolle sind wohl manchmal arg schludrig. gab nen user auf pinkbike der 2mal einen mit ner größeren delle im hinterbau bekommen hat...
versuch nen rabatt bei deinem händler zu bekommen, weil du ihn sonst zurückschickst. (funktioniert meißtens)
ist ja nur der lack und die kette scheuert da eh falls des die antriebsseite ist


----------



## Exxun (22. Januar 2012)

So in den nächsten Tagen müssten alle Teile da sein  Mit knapp über 90kg könnte die Standart 350er Feder sogar funktionieren oder ? Hat mal jmd ein Grundsetup für den RC4 ?


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Januar 2012)

90 kg nackich?
da ist die 350er zu weich
würde ich mal mit einer 400er anfangen

bei 85 inkl Ausrüstung war mir die 350er grenzwertig
eine 375er hätte besser gepaßt


----------



## Fufi7 (23. Januar 2012)

Exxun schrieb:


> So in den nächsten Tagen müssten alle Teile da sein  Mit knapp über 90kg könnte die Standart 350er Feder sogar funktionieren oder ? Hat mal jmd ein Grundsetup für den RC4 ?


 
also da muss ich meinem vorposter recht geben. 350 wird knapp werden denk ich. habe 74-75kg nackt - 300er Feder passt recht gut. denke du solltest schon eher ne 400er nehmen...wenn du die möglichkeit hast beides probieren. also wenn du vorher entscheiden musst welche feder verbaut wird, würd ich sagen lieber ne 400er rein und irgendwann mal 350 o .375 probieren. mitm rc4 kannst ja noch so viel einstellen.
grundsetup weiss ich grad nicht mehr, im winter bin ich eher selten aufm dh unterwegs...aber ist auch von strecke zu strecke unterschiedlich.


----------



## RedSKull (23. Januar 2012)

Exxun schrieb:


> So in den nächsten Tagen müssten alle Teile da sein  Mit knapp über 90kg könnte die Standart 350er Feder sogar funktionieren oder ? Hat mal jmd ein Grundsetup für den RC4 ?



400er, eindeutig.
Ich fahr eine 375er bei ~88kg ohne Ausrüstung.


----------



## ooib (30. Januar 2012)

Moin Leute

Wenn ich mir den Frame zulege werde ich am anfang mit ner Totem unterwegs sein..

Und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob bei dem von Mozim genannten Steuersatz der volle 180° Lenkeinschlag gewehrleistet ist, da der Steuersatz (FSA Orbit Z 1.5 reducer) sehr Flach baut .. sprich 3.3mm unten und 9.8 oben wenn ich da richtig liege (bin mir nicht sicher..Daten sind ausem CRC).

Nicht dass ich dann mit der Krone den Frame verbäule wens mich auf
die Schnauze haut..

Gruss Ooib


----------



## unless (31. Januar 2012)

kleine sneak preview








@ooib: nutz doch einen Reduziersteuersatz, der etwas höher baut. Musst ja nicht den FSA einbauen.


----------



## ewoq (31. Januar 2012)

nett


----------



## ooib (31. Januar 2012)

Bääm Fettes Legend!!noch Sattelposition anpassen dann passts 


Wegen dem Steuersatz : meine Totem hat nen Taperet Schaft..jetzt  ne Frage kann ich oben den FSA einpressen und unten den Original Steuersatz von Giant Also würd ja eigentlich gehen dann hätte ich oben 1 1/8 Zoll und unten die 1.5 Zoll die ich brauche und wenn dann ne DC kommt hau ich eifach die andere Lagerschale rein.. geht das?

Kann mir mal jemand die untere Boxxer-Krone messen.. mitte Standrohr zu mitte Standrohr ..und dann noch mitte Steuersatz 90° zu den Standrohren bis hin zum Frame also da wo die Krone dann anknallen würde am Frame..(Ich weiss iss ein bischen kompliziert geschriben aber wens jemand verstehen würde wärs nett )


----------



## haha (31. Januar 2012)

geiles teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (6. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Ich hab jetzt ein gutes angebot für den Rahmen bekommen und wollte eure Meinung noch miteinbeziehen..

Welcher Dämpfer funktioniert "besser" im Legend? Fox RC4 Kashima oder RS Vivid R2C ?

Hat wer den Vivid Drin?und beim RC4 rauscht der beim Legend nicht so durch also bessergesagt ist er gut auf den Frame abgeshimmt^^?

Erfahrungen und Antworten jeglicher art währen toll danke schonmal!

Gruss Ooib


----------



## geq (6. Februar 2012)

fox läuft sehr gut!!


----------



## ooib (6. Februar 2012)

Ok .. Kurz aber bündig!


Ich sehe gerade du hast einen Frame in "L" wie gross bist du den?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (6. Februar 2012)

hey fabio, hab deine pm grad erst gelsesen. fox läuft gut im legend, xmartinx hatte das legend mit vivid, les dir mal s4 oder 5 von den thread durch, da gehen unterschiedliche nutzer auf die dämpferfrage ein.


----------



## RedSKull (6. Februar 2012)

Jo, der Fox läuft super im Legend.


----------



## ooib (7. Februar 2012)

Es war doch mal die Frage im Raum wie die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus ist..dazu gabs die Kurve von linkage design die gegen ende Degressiv war..daneben die vom MK I die noch degressiver war...

Jetzt habe ich einen Bericht gefunden der das gegenteil behauptet (MK I) .. 


Zitat : "The suspension linkage is designed to be progressive through the travel so that the bike feels plush on the high speed stutter bumps, but ramps up to take big hits without bottoming out."

..dann müsste auch das MK II progressiv sein..

Noch ein anderer Test des MK I : Zitat:"The suspension is a little progressive to begin with and then feels a bit more linear followed by more progression at the end of its travel."


Ich weiss jetzt nicht was ich glauben soll aber eigentlich ist es auch egal die Kiste soll sich nur gut fahren ( allerdings hängt die Dämpferfrage danach ab (ist auf mich bezogen))

Gruss ooib


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Februar 2012)

Gegenüber dem MKI wurde die Progressivität verringert.
Das ist aber nichts schlechtes. Ein zu progressiver Rahmen verhärtet schnell und wird bockig.
Will man den kompletten Federweg dennoch nutzen, muss man ein zu weichen Setup fahren und das Radl saust durch den Federweg.

Das Banshee ist weit davon entfernt wie das Ironhorse Sunday ständig durchzuschlagen und dennoch wurde das Sunday überall gelobt.


----------



## geq (8. Februar 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> Ok .. Kurz aber bündig!
> 
> 
> Ich sehe gerade du hast einen Frame in "L" wie gross bist du den?



1,83m.


----------



## ooib (8. Februar 2012)

Mozim schrieb:


> Der Vivid Air hingegen soll sehr schnell durch den Federweg durchrauschen. Weshalb das der Fall ist kann ich nicht sagen, allerdings stammt die Aussage vom Keith, der das Legend in Eigenregie entworfen und den Vivid Air getestet hat.


 
Noch mal um die Frage aufzugreifen warum der Vivid Air im Legend nich so dolle funktionieren soll...

Hat Keith dazu etwas gesagt warum die Zusammenarbeit der beiden "Komponenten"nicht so gut funzt?


Ich kapier das nicht: Ein Luftdämpfer ist doch gegen Ende Progressiv ..(und das Legend MK II sollte Progressiv zu Linear sein wie ich bis jetzt rausgefunden habe ) das sollte doch passen ..

Wegen dem Durchrauschen: Da müsste man halt mehr Compression und ein wenig mehr Druck fahren dann müsste das schon hinhauen..
Dann B oder vielleicht sogar C Tune nehmen..obwohl C Tune wahrscheinlich zu hoch Gedämpft ist .. Oder dann halt selber mit den Shims spielen..


Was meint ihr?


Nerv ich mit meiner Fragerei?  


Gruss Fabio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (9. Februar 2012)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Das Banshee ist weit davon entfernt wie das Ironhorse Sunday ständig durchzuschlagen und dennoch wurde das Sunday überall gelobt.




hallo gehts noch? verallgemeiner das doch nicht, nur weil's bei dir so war
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 geht ja garnicht klar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und dann noch mit alten fox dämpfer mit zwei shims drauf was is ja klar das er nur klingelt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



meins ist mit dem STANDARD set-up(vivid) ab und an mal leicht durchgedrückt "und NICHT ständig durchgeklingelt wie du meinst"
kann man aber auch alles beheben mal nen wenig mit der materie befassen. hab dann irgendwann mein dämpfer selbst angepasst und siehe da es schlägt eigtl. nie durch, arbeitet perfekt saugt alles weg hängt nie durch  ..so viel dazu


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Februar 2012)

soso 
wie erwähnt, auch ein degressiver Hinterbau macht glücklich 

Dämpfer war ein von TFtuned Fox DHX mit PUSH tuning. Hatte also nur noch das Gehäuse vom DHX. 
Dämpfer hatte sogar einen speziellen doppelt so langen Durchschlaggummi.
Aber in Thale sind Durchschläge eh eher weniger ein Problem 
Da kannst auch mit nem Einkaufswaagen komfortabel runter fahren 

Ist doch allgemein bekannt dass das Sunday für den damals extrem progressiven 5th Element entwickelt wurde, da das Rennteam 5th Element als Sponsor hatte. Durch wurde der Rahmen zum Ende deutlich Degressiv.

Natürlich sollte jetzt nicht der Eindruck vermittelt werden, der Rahmen würde bei jeder Wurzel durchschlagen. Dennoch war beim Banshee die vorhandene Endprogression schon spürbar im Vergleich. Sunday hat mir ansonsten super Dienste geleistet.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (9. Februar 2012)

wer redet/fährt den von/in Thalenur weil wir uns da mal getroffen haben, da is ja mein hometrail härter
liegt halt bei mir in der nähe. dann aber schon eher braunlage/wurmberg
pfffft wer braucht den tftuned wenn wir uns nächste mal irgendwo treffen kannste ja mal nen kleines testründchen drehen da is nix mit durchdrücken ..wie schon erwähnt alles abstimmungssache, du kannst den dämpfer auch so abstimmen das du auch mit harten einschlägen etc. nicht an's ende kommst, alles schon probiert ..wird dann aber bockig hinten. mir gings halt darum weil man es schon so "bei jeder Wurzel durchschlagen" auffassen könnte und das ist halt absolut nicht so mit nen gut abgestimmten dämpfer
p.s befass mich halt schon seit einiger zeit mit sowas(gabel/dämpfertuning)
bin übrigens auch schon nen legend gefahren und hat mir garnicht gefallen ..erstma war's nen L und mir zulang und zu hart mit rc4 und bestimmt auch zuharter feder.


----------



## ooib (9. Februar 2012)

Denkst du ein Vivid oder Vivid air würde gut im Legend funzen?

Bzw. Was hast du am Vivid geändert um den an die Kennlinie vom IH Sunday anzupassen? Druckstufe ? Luftkammer tricks?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (9. Februar 2012)

ist ja schön und gut aber hier gehts nicht ums sunday...

@ooib
keith hat das dazu gesagt
Best air shock I've ridden in terms of sensitivity and plushness, but have had to play around with the volume to get the progression I want, as it is not as progressive as most coil shocks.

progression kann aber durch das verschieben der IFP piston in richtung air cap verändert werden, wie bereits erwähnt


----------



## ooib (9. Februar 2012)

Ja ist kein Sunday Fred aber wollte trozdem mal rauskitzeln was mitem Vivid Coil los war 

Wtf der schreibt am schluss das der Vivid air nicht so progressiv ist wie manch andere Coil Dämpfer?Oder übersetz ich das falsch?

Ja beim Vivid air also da hat man wie beim Vivid ja nur 1ne Position des Trennkolbens .. da ist ein Anschlag(gegen Unten) Und ich denke das ist schon so berechnet das dann der Trennkolben beim Einfedern des Dämpfers nicht an die Endkappe knall.. oder ist da Spielraum bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (9. Februar 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> Denkst du ein Vivid oder Vivid air würde gut im Legend funzen?
> 
> Bzw. Was hast du am Vivid geändert um den an die Kennlinie vom IH Sunday anzupassen? Druckstufe ? Luftkammer tricks?



mal nicht so pingelig styleroyal ..wem's intressiert
würde nen vivid 5.1 oder R2C im legend verbauen ..wenn ich eins hätte
 ist für mich der beste "abzustimmende" dämpfer auch was zugstufen und druckstufen einstellung von außen (über die verstellrädchen) betrifft

hab da mehrere sachen geändert, alles wird aber nicht verraten man kann den vivid z.b anpassen durch shims, öl viskosität, trennkolben im piggy, und luft im piggy kann man auch min. erhöhen, hab ich alles angepasst 
hab mich da  übrigens auch mit marioJ ein wenig drüber ausgetauscht


----------



## ooib (9. Februar 2012)

Aha sehr interessant! 

Also ist die Position des Trennkolbens doch variabel..
Dann eventuel mit Umshimmen ..

Edit: Was denkste ist der Maximaldruck im Piggy und die min. Trennkolben Höhe?

Hab auch ein Vivid und hab den immer gleich weit reingedrückt..


----------



## SundayR1D3R (9. Februar 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> Aha sehr interessant!
> 
> Also ist die Position des Trennkolbens doch variabel..
> Dann eventuel mit Umshimmen ..
> ...




ja umshimmen bringt den größten effekt, und da gibts dann auch so viele möglichkeiten die shims anzuordnen welche größe/dicke/anordnung  der shims /crossovershimstack usw usw.. die anderen sachen würd ich schritt für schritt immer nur ganzganz minimal verändern, also trennk. im mm bereich, öl visk. auch erstma nur minnimal verändern.
mach das z.b so nehme ne spritze mach da z.b 5ml dickeres(15w) drauf und füll das zu den rest des orginals 3w, und immer alles notieren. luft sind glaub 14bar dann kannste z.b erstma 14,5b machen verändert die endprog. oder halt min. weniger wenns zustraff ist zum ende hin.
würde aber auch nicht alles auf einmal ändern dann weißt du nämlich nicht was nun was bewirkt hat, also erstma mit deiner shimanordnung z.b das mit der luft oder öl testen. über das thema kann man sich ewig weiterbeschäftigen

edit: meine boxxer09 hat z.b nen pushkit, per shims abstimmbare druckstufe von marioJ, PTFE beschichtete rohre von pepe, spezielles schmieröl im casting/aireinheit und somit HSC/LSC und HSR/LSR
bin zuvor noch nie so'n supergeiles fahrwerk gefahren. mein sunday(fahrwerk) überrascht mich so immer wieder aufs neue aüßerst positiv und ich kann garnicht genug davon kriegen(fahren), auch auf neuen strecken die ich zum ersten mal fahre hab ich immer wieder diesen booaahhh ist das geil effekt. wird zeit das die temp. steigen und die saison los geht


----------



## ooib (24. Februar 2012)

Moin Leute

Das problem mit dem "kolidieren" der Verbindung zwischen Ketten-Sitzstrebe und dem oberen Link: Ist das hier bekannt?

Ist das ein gröberes Problem bzw. kann man da irgendwie abhilfe schaffen?


P.S.  Ich werde den Rahmen doch in M nehmen und wahrscheinlich einen Vivid einbauen mit dem ich dann aber noch "spiele" (Shimstack,Öl,Trennkolben,Luftdruck AGB) 

wens soweit ist und es tatsächlich so kommt werde ich berichten ich freu mich 

Gruss Ooib


----------



## Bierliebhaber (24. Februar 2012)

ja, ist bekannt. feder raus, beim händler prüfen. waren nur ein paar rahmen 2010, wie bereits erwähnt manchmal etwas nachlässige kontrollen. steht aber auch 1seite vorher schon mal


----------



## ooib (25. Februar 2012)

Ahh ok.. und des war nur so 2010 oder wie ?

Ich bekomm dann den '12er ...ja mal schauen ich hoffe da is nix gravierendes ...


----------



## odenwald1 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

bin 1,69m groß bzw. klein, welche Rahmengröße empfehlt Ihr da ?? Passt hier Rahmengröße S oder ist das bei dem Rahmen zu klein. Die Empfehlung auf der HP von Banshee, sagt ja ab 172  Größe M. Was sind eure Meinungen bzw. Erfahrungen !! Danke für Infos

Gruß Hermann


----------



## odenwald1 (26. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, es geht um ein 2011 Bike !!


----------



## ooib (26. Februar 2012)

Alle MKII sind gleich Gross also 2010-2012..

Ich hab meine Kiste noch nicht aber ich würde dir je nach Einsatzbereich S bzw. M empfehlen..

Also blöde Frage: Bist du schon "ausgewachsen"? 

Bei Bikepark gebrauch und Hometrail würde ich zu S raten und wen du Rennen fährst bzw. ein Racer bist und Laufruhe brauchst dann M....

Ich bin 1.81m und nehme noch M..fals das hilft

Wie gesagt ich spreche NICHT aus Erfahrung aber als Blitzantwort hoffentlich trozdem hilfreich


----------



## oBATMANo (26. Februar 2012)

meine Frau ist 170 cm groß und fühlt sich auf M sehr wohl
mit 181cm würde ich ein L nehmen

würde mit 169cm ebenfalls zu M greifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (24. März 2012)

Hallo ! 

Hab heute meinem Rahmen abgeholt! 

Grösse L mit Banshee Sattelstütze und (noch nicht eingepresstem) Banshee Munro Steuersatz.. Rahmen speziel gebürstet .. sieht auf dem Bild verkrüpelt aus aber ist in live übergeil! Werde den sobalds geht aufbauen..Bilder und Berichte kommen dann..

God Ride! Fabio 







EDIT:


Soo wie ich gestern schon geschrieben hab werde ich berichten:

Hab den Rahmen gestern Abend noch aufgebaut und hat alles gepasst..der Rahmen ist seeehhr schön gearbeitet!Die SC Gabel hat noch ca. 2cm Luft zum Oberrohr also genügend Platz!

Bedauerlicherweise hab ich eine 350er Feder bei 75kg genommen  .. und die ist sehr hart.. werde eine 300er nehmen die ich schon getestet habe.. 
Deshalb konnte ich den Dämpfer noch nicht abstimmen..wird aber natürlich noch nachgehohlt..

Auf dem Trail:

Die befürchtung das mir der Rahmen zu lang wäre ("L" /1.82m) hat sich beim Riden in Luft aufgelöst .. Das Oberrohr ist schön Lang aber passt mir perfekt  Der Radstand ist mit 120cm (mit SC nachgemessen) im vergleich zu meinem vorherigen Rahmen ein Rechter sprung .. aber ich komm auch in Anligern sehr gut mit Klar .. passt einfach .. Zum hinterbau kann ich nur so viel Sagen: Auch mit einer zu harten Feder klebt das Ding am Untergrund
und ist sehr effektiv und auch steif! Das Bike Lauft auch dank des Langen Radstandes wie auf Schienen..soweit ich das auf dem Kurzen Test Track beurteilen kann.. Aufjedenfall bin ich sehr zufreiden mit dem Bike .. aufjedenfall weiterzu empfehlen!!! 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder!:


----------



## ooib (31. März 2012)

Hier mal das Waldumgrabgerät in Action!


----------



## Exxun (5. April 2012)

so in knapp ner woche gehts aus dem kh raus. konnte da ich nebenbei dann leider nicht meinem nebenjob nachgehen konnte zwar nicht ganz nach meinen wünschen aufbauen aber es wird trotzdem was schönes  habe noch mal ne frage zu luftdämpfern im legend. Sollten die nicht gerade wegen der Progressivität am Ende ganz gut gehen ? Besonders wenn der die Kennlinie vom Rahmen gegen Ende leicht degressiv wird ? Gibt es schon Erfahrung mit CCDB Air oder dem Stoy ? Sonst gibts halt ne k9 Race Feder für den RC4


----------



## ooib (5. April 2012)

Also bei den neuen grossvolumigen Luftdämpfer ist die Kennlinie nicht mehr so progressiv ausgeprägt..
Ich hatte mal einen Vivid Air zum kurz testen im Rahmen..lief ziemlich gut.. aber ich müsse was an der beshimmung ändern um ein zufriedenstellendes resultat zu bekommen..Er sackt im mittleren FW-Bereich halt ein bissl durch...

Der Rc4 läuft bis jetzt super..fühlt sich sahnig an aber auch da ändere ich wahrscheinlich was an der beshimmung 
Ist aber so in der Grundeinstellung sehr zu empfehlen..!

Also von der Degression gegen Ende hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht viel gespürt und der neue Rc4 FacorySeries der bei mir drin ist hat auch eine ordentliche Druckstufe und mit dem Bottomout knopf kannste da gut die "Progression" gegen ende einstellen funzt bei mir prima..


----------



## Exxun (5. April 2012)

oh mann ich freu mich so wenn ichs endlich fahren kann. 3 monate flach liegen nervt doch so sehr -.-


----------



## q_FTS_p (5. April 2012)

Das Banshee is schon ziemlich degressiv gegen Ende.
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2009/09/banshee-legend-mk2.html

Habts ihr wirklich keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen? Wie viel SAG fahrt ihr?


----------



## ooib (5. April 2012)

Mit dem Bottom out kann man das gut regeln..

Ok ich bin auch ein bischen ein einzelfall ich fahr nie sehr viel SAG.. bei mir so 26-27%
Aber ob das Schema stimmt? Also da sollte es ab 150mm FW schon bergab gehen  empfinde ich nicht so..Aber kann auch am Rc4 liegen..hab das Bottomout 2 1/2 umdrehungen drin..

Edit: bei dem Rahmen kann man sehr schön erkennen wie die kennlinie verläuft wenn man ohne Dämpfer den Hinterbau bewegt..Die untere Wippe anschauen und ein bissl überlegen..Also so rein Optisch ist ganz am Schluss ein wenig Degression..also eher linear und am schluss vllt ein bissl degressiv....


----------



## ooib (12. April 2012)

Moin Leute..

Hab gestern mal meinen Dämpfer aufgemacht um zu checken was da jetzt für ne beshimmung drin ist..

Ich denke das da Banshee mit Fox was konzipiert hat weil die Shimstacks die ich sonst gesehen habe vom Rc4 stimmen da net überein..

Hier zum vergleich:

oben: Original 

unten: Probe Shimstack (mit 15er ÖL) wir wahrscheinlich noch geändert 

EDIT: Hab keinen guten Messschieber sonst wären da noch Durchmesser und Stärke angegeben..


----------



## RedSKull (12. April 2012)

Dein Druckstufenshimstack macht für mich jetzt nicht so wirklich viel Sinn. Wieviele Stufen hat der, vier?

Anderes Öl plus komplett geänderte Beshimmung => schlecht nachvollziehbare Ergebnisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exxun (12. April 2012)

wollte gerade die dämpferfeder tauschen. muss ich den roten umlenkhebel oben ( ja farbe nur bei dem einen modell so  ) demontieren oder gibt es einen anderen trick an die hintere schraube von der dämpferbefestigung ranzukommen


----------



## Mozim (12. April 2012)

Exxun schrieb:


> wollte gerade die dämpferfeder tauschen. muss ich den roten umlenkhebel oben ( ja farbe nur bei dem einen modell so  ) demontieren oder gibt es einen anderen trick an die hintere schraube von der dämpferbefestigung ranzukommen



Vordere Befestigungsschraube komplett rausdrehen -> Dämpfer am vorderen Ende aus dem Kanu rausziehen -> Hinterbau ist frei beweglich -> Hinterbau etwas anheben -> hintere Schraube rausdrehen


----------



## ooib (12. April 2012)

@ RedSKull

Ja das ist schon richtig das man das Ergebnis von jeder Shimversetzung nicht gut sieht..

Ich mach es aber immer so: Ich überleg mir wie ich es haben möchte und ziehe eine Schlussfolgerung wie dann der Shimstack belegt sein muss..Zudem habe ich sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht mit mehreren Stufen..

Ist jetzt 10er Öl mit der Beshimmung drin..bin schon gefahren allerdings wars extrem nass..Am Anfang hab ich jetzt eine Butterweiche Druckstufe die dann ziehmlich Progressiv wird wie ichs mag..Also der funzt bis jetzt sehr gut der Grip ist vorallem bei rutschigem Untergrund spürbar besser..


----------



## Exxun (18. April 2012)

wollte gestern abend den fsa orbit einpressen. bin extra zum bike shop gefahren weil ich nicht mit dem hammer an den neuen rahmen ran wollte. allerdings greift das sündhaft teure parktool werkzeug wohl nicht richtig weil die auflagefläche der schalen leicht gewölbt ist. jemand noch ne schonende idee oder muss der hammer her


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (18. April 2012)

M10er Gewindestange, 2 M10er Muttern, Gabelschlüssel, zum unterlegen 2 Holzplatten in beliebiger Größe und Dicke mit 12er Bohrung.


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (18. April 2012)

Sorry, 2 Karosseriescheiben, sonst drehst du nur die Mutter ins Holz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. April 2012)

Exxun schrieb:


> allerdings greift das sündhaft teure parktool werkzeug wohl nicht richtig weil die auflagefläche der schalen leicht gewölbt ist. jemand noch ne schonende idee oder muss der hammer her



Haha, was ist denn das für ein Spezialist. Von Park Tool gibt es praktisch für jeden Steuersatz einen passenden Aufsatz für das Werkzeug.


----------



## Exxun (18. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Haha, was ist denn das für ein Spezialist. Von Park Tool gibt es praktisch für jeden Steuersatz einen passenden Aufsatz für das Werkzeug.



denke der hatte nur ein aufsatz für 1/8 zoll und die fläche ist ja nicht plan bei der lagerschale 

mir selber was bauen wollte ich auch schon leider hatte obi keine unterlegscheiben die groß genug waren und nur gewindestangen in 1m länge.


----------



## ooib (18. April 2012)

Ich habs auch mit einem selbstgebauten Einpresswerkzeug gemacht:

Kannste natürlich auch anders Lösen..


----------



## Exxun (18. April 2012)

Habs heute mit Werkzeug hin gekriegt. So lanngsam nervt mich die Qualität vom Rahmen. Steuerrohr hatte nicht überall den selben Durchmesser. Bei der Schweißnaht oben waren 4/10 zu viel Material. Mit anpfeilen der oberen Lagerschale ist die dann gerade rein gegangen. Ist bei jmd der saint fährt der Sattel ohne unterlegscheiben am Adapter auch nicht mittig? Morgen ist es fertig aufgebaut brauch noch ahead Spacer und alle Läden hatten schon zu.

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedSKull (19. April 2012)

Ich glaube mein Steuerrohr ist auch leicht oval. Der Steuersatz kippte beim Einpressen immer wieder über die gleichen Seiten, zumindest oben.


----------



## Exxun (19. April 2012)

Selbes Problem wie bei mir. Ich mach mal morgen n Foto vom bremsen problem

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2012)

Gab es nicht schon mal Ärger mit einer Ladung Legends ?


----------



## Exxun (19. Mai 2012)

So war etwas im Stress weil ich Aufgrund schwerer Krankheit mein Abitur nachschreibe im Moment. Hab mir mal nen CCDB Air gegönnt. Nächste Woche sind alle meine Prüfungen vorbei und ich kann endlich "richtig" aufs Rad werde dann berichten. Kommt dann auch noch das Foto von der Bremsaufnahme. Ansprechverhalten ist schonmal echt krass, würde nicht sagen, dass es schlechter ist als vom normalen CCDB. Endprogression soll er ja sowieso schon haben und falls die nicht reicht, kann man über die beiliegenden Spacer tunen. Ich beize dann auch die Felgendecals ab und wahrscheinlich kommt noch der xO Aufkleber von der Kurbel. Gibt dann Bilder mit besserer Kamera  Ich freue mich so


----------



## Tribal84 (30. Mai 2012)

sorry aber was wiegt der rahmen den nackig?


----------



## ooib (30. Mai 2012)

In M etwas über 3.9 glaub ich und in L über 4..so knappe 4.1..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (30. Mai 2012)

ui aber vielen dank!


----------



## Exxun (1. Juni 2012)

Also mal meine erste Erfahrung mit dem CCDB Air. War bis jetzt 3 mal auf Hometrails und einmal im Bikepark unterwegs. Was ich schon mal sehr schön fand, dass das Heck etwas leichter geworden ist, was sich meiner Meinung nach in Relation zur Boxxer WC bemerkbar macht. Das Rad wirkt ausgewogener. Auf den Trails verhielt sich der Dämpfer sehr unauffällig. Leichte Endprogession ist vorhanden (ohne Spacer) und das Ansprechverhalten gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich persönlich bräuchte auch nicht noch mehr Druckstufe. Bin erst mal nur das Setup von TF Tuned gefahren , was mir aber schon sehr taugt, nur etwas mehr Luft reingemacht. Federweg wurde auf dem DH oder Singletrail gut genutzt ca. 90% würde ich sagen. Durchgeschlagen ist der nur als ich mich am Funride Roadgap zerlegt habe. Bin da aber gerade eher froh, dass das Rad und ich kein Totalschaden sind


----------



## Fufi7 (4. Juni 2012)

so hier mal ein paar bilder vom we in lac blanc.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49839


----------



## Fufi7 (12. Juli 2012)

Hatte nun einer von euch legendfahrer schon die möglichkeit den neuen bos stoy air im legend zu testen?? hab mal generell überlegt das bike abzuspecken, da ich am we ein 16.7kg dh bike (tr450) probegefahren bin...das ist schon ein mega unterschied von der kraftausdauer her über den ganzen tag verteilt...es ist wirklich sehr angenehm ein leichteres bike unterm arsch zu haben...können die pessimisten behaupten was sie wollen, man merkts auf jeden fall. meins wiegt 18.0kg. geplant sind reifen: Onza ibex DH vorne weiche hinten harte mischung, 1050g pro reifen. dann evtl titanfeder, oder eben luft dämpfer. boxxer r2c2 auf air umrüsten.


----------



## ooib (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte noch nicht das vergnügen.. Aber einen Vivid konnte ich auf dem Parkplatz probefahr..Fühlt sich ich Legend sehr fluffig an aber wie ich finde mit zu wenig Compression im M/H Tune..

Abspecken definitiv Reifen,Airkit in die Gabel und Air Dämpfer.. sonst kommste nicht vom Fleck..

Und viellicht noch nen leichten LRS

Aber wie ich immer sage: Schau gut wo an welchen Teilen du Gewicht sparen willst.. An manchen Stellen ist es deutlich spürbar und an manchen kannste viel sparen und spürst nix..


----------



## Exxun (12. Juli 2012)

Bin mit dem ccdb air auch sehr zufrieden! 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nico2000 (13. Juli 2012)

Hi

Ich bekomme naechste Woche mein Legend, will aber keine Maxle fahren.

Weiss jemand ob die Sixpack Nailer 2
http://www.sixpack-racing.co.uk/de/parts/components/index.php

oder die Shock Therapy
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...GM9MSZibG93b3V0PTAmc3o9MyZzcD0xODE=&pnr=12534

passt?


----------



## ooib (13. Juli 2012)

Falsch sorry


----------



## ooib (13. Juli 2012)

hey nico

Ich denke das beide NICHT passen...

Weil die Achse wird in das Schaltaugenstück eingeschraubt und dann bei mir von der anderen Seite noch fixiert..

Die Sixpack ist für Ausfallenden mit Bohrungen ohne Gewinde und die anderen sieht etwas merkwürdig aus ....das Gewinde

Bei mir war diese Titanachse dabei:






EDIT:  


Ok dann nehm ichs zurück mit der Nailer.. hast du die drin? Aber es gibt wahrscheinlich verschiedene Varianten da musst du auch wissen welche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rock_n_Ride (13. Juli 2012)

die nailer passt


----------



## Exxun (13. Juli 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> hey nico
> 
> Ich denke das beide NICHT passen...
> 
> ...



wie viel g wiegt die titanachse, so im vergleich zur maxle


----------



## ooib (13. Juli 2012)

Hat 60g nachgewogen mit a bissl Fett..

wieviel hat die Maxle?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. Juli 2012)

maxle wiegt 108gr bei mir, werd mir vom keith glaub auch die ti achse bestellen, mal sehen was die kostet...


----------



## ooib (13. Juli 2012)

Der Typ der mir den Frame verkauft hat meinte die Ti-Achse wäre noch etwas steifer als die Maxle.. obs stimmt weiss ich nicht..

Ich muss nur noch sagen meine Waage kann schon mindestens 5g abweichung haben aber über 65g hat se net 

(Das war jetzt für die bei denen man einen Vertrag unterschreiben muss wen man ein Gewicht postet)


----------



## Fufi7 (14. Juli 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nicht das vergnügen.. Aber einen Vivid konnte ich auf dem Parkplatz probefahr..Fühlt sich ich Legend sehr fluffig an aber wie ich finde mit zu wenig Compression im M/H Tune..
> 
> Abspecken definitiv Reifen,Airkit in die Gabel und Air Dämpfer.. sonst kommste nicht vom Fleck..
> 
> ...



habe soeben nen bor laufradsatz mit ztr flow felgen bestellt...fertig eingespeicht (messerspeichen) 400 euro...etwas unter 1700g. denke dann lass ich das mit dem luftdämpfer erstmal, da ich mit dem rc4 recht zufrieden bin. mit den onza reifen spar ich da schonmal um die 800g aufs mal. ist ja immerhin rotierende masse, was man denke ich schon spürt. das mit dem air kit für die boxxer mach ich dann vielleciht später mal und wenn ich wieder geld über hab vielleicht ne titanfeder für den rc4. bin mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (14. Juli 2012)

Zum Legend Rahmen allgemein: Ist es eher eine Bügelmaschine zum Draufhalten, wie ein Demo, oder eher ein straffes aktiveres Bike?


----------



## ooib (14. Juli 2012)

Das Fahrwerk ist sicherlich eine gute Grundbasis für beides.. kommt schon auch auf die Grösse an in "M" ist es etwas kürzer und verspielter würd ich mal sagen das Fahrwerk ist sehr schluckfreudig aber nicht so Kutschenmässig wo man garnix mit machen kann..

In grösse L ist es mit dem ziehmlich langen Radstand schon ein rechter Panzer also du kannst denk ich mal fast jede Piste platt bügeln..denoch sehr spassig  Racebikestyle 

Aber ums kurz zu sagen.. schon eher ein Demo was für mich allerdings auch Playbikegene hat..

Konnte ich helfen?


----------



## q_FTS_p (14. Juli 2012)

Danke!


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Juli 2012)

Was kostet denn der Spaß mit der Ti Achse?
Welchen vivid Air (also welchen tune) sollte man am
Besten nehmen?
Ich steige von nem 15,3kg medium v10c auf ein legend in L um..
Ich bin sehr gespannt


----------



## q_FTS_p (24. Juli 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Was kostet denn der Spaß mit der Ti Achse?
> Welchen vivid Air (also welchen tune) sollte man am
> Besten nehmen?
> Ich steige von nem 15,3kg medium v10c auf ein legend in L um..
> Ich bin sehr gespannt


 
Bitte vergleichen, wenns soweit is!


----------



## Fufi7 (24. Juli 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Was kostet denn der Spaß mit der Ti Achse?
> Welchen vivid Air (also welchen tune) sollte man am
> Besten nehmen?
> Ich steige von nem 15,3kg medium v10c auf ein legend in L um..
> Ich bin sehr gespannt


 

darf man fragen warum du wechselst, einfach mal was neues? leider keine erfahrung mit nem air, aber wäre interessant zu wissen. vielleicht rüste ich irgendwann für die nächste saison auf einen bos stoy um, wenn der tatsächlich das hält was er verspricht.

hab mein banshee in der letzten woche nun mit nem BOR laufradsatz (ZTR flow felgen + messerspeichen total 1704g) und onza ibex DH reifen (vorn softe msichung; 1050g/reifen) von 18,2 auf 17.3kg reduziert. ich muss sagen von den onza reifen bin ich bislang begeistert. am we in lac blanc mit wechselhaften bedingungen (manche tracks eher matschig, manche leicht feuchter brechsand) super grip auf ganzer linie. leider hat die frontfelge ne kleine delle abbekommen, als ich durch ein fahrfehler gegen einen abgesägten stumpf geprallt bin. sonst bin ich echt zufrieden und mit der gewichtsreduktion auch. viel verpielter.


----------



## Fufi7 (24. Juli 2012)

mein erster trick...natürlich ins luftkissen. egal hat trotzdem spass gemacht.


----------



## Fufi7 (24. Juli 2012)

und von vorne.

muss mal noch gescheite aufnahmen vom neuen set up machen.


----------



## Fufi7 (24. Juli 2012)

leider nur handyshots in der TG, aber hatte grad nix anderes.

leider hat grafik einfügen nicht funktioniert

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1172754

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1172755


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juli 2012)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> darf man fragen warum du wechselst, einfach mal was neues? leider keine erfahrung mit nem air, aber wäre interessant zu wissen. vielleicht rüste ich irgendwann für die nächste saison auf einen bos stoy um, wenn der tatsächlich das hält was er verspricht.
> 
> hab mein banshee in der letzten woche nun mit nem BOR laufradsatz (ZTR flow felgen + messerspeichen total 1704g) und onza ibex DH reifen (vorn softe msichung; 1050g/reifen) von 18,2 auf 17.3kg reduziert. ich muss sagen von den onza reifen bin ich bislang begeistert. am we in lac blanc mit wechselhaften bedingungen (manche tracks eher matschig, manche leicht feuchter brechsand) super grip auf ganzer linie. leider hat die frontfelge ne kleine delle abbekommen, als ich durch ein fahrfehler gegen einen abgesägten stumpf geprallt bin. sonst bin ich echt zufrieden und mit der gewichtsreduktion auch. viel verpielter.



Letzten Endes war es eher ein Zufall: v10 verkauft, wollte aber nicht ganz ohne DH Bike sein, und da kam das Teil gebraucht daher: Preis stimmte und die Antwortzeiten des Verkaufers auch. Sonst hätte es auch ein Giant oder dergleichen werden können, aber aufgrund von Urlaub und dem Drang danach gleich wieder DH'en zu können kam es
dann dazu.
Ich denke der Unterschied wird schon deutlich zu spüren sein. Gewicht und Maße sprechen für sich. Zumal ich das v10 ausschließlich im 10" Modus gefahren bin
Das mit deinem LRS habe ich schon gelesen. Gutes Gewicht für den Preis. Vitamin B oder für die Allgemeinheit auch für den Preis zu haben.
Vom Bos Stoy (coil) war ich damals im M6 nicht überzeugt, da wäre wohl ein TF-Tuning besser gewesen.
Falls also jmd nen Fox rc4 gegen nen Vivid Air im passenden Tune tauschen möchte.... ;-)
Am 4.8. kann ich wohl mehr berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (24. Juli 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Letzten Endes war es eher ein Zufall: v10 verkauft, wollte aber nicht ganz ohne DH Bike sein, und da kam das Teil gebraucht daher: Preis stimmte und die Antwortzeiten des Verkaufers auch. Sonst hätte es auch ein Giant oder dergleichen werden können, aber aufgrund von Urlaub und dem Drang danach gleich wieder DH'en zu können kam es
> dann dazu.
> Ich denke der Unterschied wird schon deutlich zu spüren sein. Gewicht und Maße sprechen für sich. Zumal ich das v10 ausschließlich im 10" Modus gefahren bin
> Das mit deinem LRS habe ich schon gelesen. Gutes Gewicht für den Preis. Vitamin B oder für die Allgemeinheit auch für den Preis zu haben.
> ...


 
Ach so...ja son downhiller hat was für sich...da kann die freundin nur schwer mithalten  wenn man die los hat, will man erstmal nur leihmodelle  ;-)
ja krasser unterschied vom gewicht und vor allem von M zu banshee L...ist enorm. allein 3cm im radstand. wieso das, warst eig zu gross für das V10 in M?
ja hoffe mal dass der bos stoy air ausgereift daher kommt. bikepark todtnau testet den grad.

Laufradsatz hab ich vom bikepark todtnau. ich kenn zwar einer der inhaber aber die preise gilten für alle...war top, da ich ne andere farbe bzw. kombi wollte als vorhanden, hat er das im nu zusammen gebastelt und 4 tage später war der bei mir zuhause. einfach mal im facebook unter bikepark todtnau im album schauen und ggf. anfragen. statt bor gibt die gleichen felgen auch mit hope 2 evo. ist etwas schwerer.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juli 2012)

Ich lass mich überraschen. Habe nen normalen Hope ProII /ex721 LRS mit relativ leichten Speichen. Mal schauen was das erste gesamtgewicht sagt. Wobei mir das V ab und an zu leicht vorkam.
Der Verkauf des v10 war eigentlich nur aus Profitgründen, da ich die Kohle woanders gut gebrauchen kann.
Alternativ hab ich auch nach nem Scalp geschaut, auch wenn es das Neu für relativ kleines Geld gibt so hat es mich nicht reizen können.
Wenn das Banshee nicht passt oder meine alten Knochen und Muskeln mit so einem
"Boliden" nicht mehr arbeiten können wird's eben wieder abgeschossen und ich halte nach nem
951 oder nem günstigen V10 ausschau.  allerdings: vorm v10 hatte ich ein M9 und das ist auch alles andere als ein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## ooib (24. Juli 2012)

@ bachmayeah

Was die Ti-Achse einzeln kostet und wo man sie bekommt weiss ich nicht aber warum fragst du?Irgendwer hat ein paar Beiträge vorher geschrieben das er vielleicht mal Keith Scott kontaktiert wegen der Ti-Achse..

Beim Vivid Air im Legend musst du meiner Meinung nach einen High Tune fahren (Compression) beim Rebound ists geschmackssache.. Der Hightune beim Vivid air wär mir aber immernoch zu wenig Druckstufe... musste halt mal schauen.. aber sicherlich nen Hightune.. konnte aufem Parkplatz und auf so Waldbodenbeschaffenheit mit einem kleinen Anlieger testen deshalb 

Die umstellung wird vom Gewicht her sicherlich recht gross sein.. das Legend bekommt man in grösse L schwer unter 16kg wen du mit dem liebeugelst aber es fährt sich klasse


----------



## haha (24. Juli 2012)

Die Ti-Achse ist in ein paar Wochen lagernd. Mit 70 aber kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juli 2012)

ooib schrieb:


> @ bachmayeah
> 
> Was die Ti-Achse einzeln kostet und wo man sie bekommt weiss ich nicht aber warum fragst du?Irgendwer hat ein paar Beiträge vorher geschrieben das er vielleicht mal Keith Scott kontaktiert wegen der Ti-Achse..
> 
> ...


Nein, nein unter 16 auf keinen Fall. Generell möchte ich auch nicht allzu viel Geld investieren, aber wenn sich der Dämpfer "austauschen" lässt etc wieso nicht.
Evtl kann ja haha als vetrieb auf die Vivid Air bzw Air-shock frage mit Background von banshee direkt eingehen...


----------



## Daniel2222 (1. August 2012)

Hi,

Ich bekomme wahr. bald ein Banshee und zwar passt die Steckachse rein?: 

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/56490116/Sixpack Nailer 2 Steckachse.html

Gruß


----------



## ooib (1. August 2012)

Ich denke nicht nein.. diese Achse ist für beidseitig ausgebohrte Ausfallenden.. das Legend hat im Schaltauge das aufgeschraubt ist ein Gewinde indas die Steckachse eingeschraubt wird 

gruss


----------



## Daniel2222 (1. August 2012)

Hi,

Okay. Welche Achse käme dann in frage(bei dem Rahmen Krieg ich keine mit!)
Wenn ich nicht grade 100.- für ne TI ausgeben möchte.

Gruß


----------



## Bierliebhaber (1. August 2012)

maxle?! leute, ich weiß dass fragen ist bequem aber es ersetzt noch lange kein denken... die frage nach der passenden achse wurde übrigens hier im thread auch schon öfter geklärt, einfach mal lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (3. August 2012)

wo ja hier die profis sind. wo ist eigentlich der unterschied vom MKI zum MK2 außer bei den achsen (wenn ich das richtig mit bekommen habe)?


----------



## Fufi7 (3. August 2012)

chris12 schrieb:


> wo ja hier die profis sind. wo ist eigentlich der unterschied vom MKI zum MK2 außer bei den achsen (wenn ich das richtig mit bekommen habe)?


 
die geo hat sich erheblich geändert, und beim mk1 hatte man hinten 2 federwegsoptionen. auf sicklines gibts beide geocharts im vergleich. oben mk1 unten mk2.


----------



## chris12 (3. August 2012)

besten dank. gut da gibts ja doch schon unterschiede. aber so wirklich gravierend finde ich die jetzt nicht. fahren die sich denn so unterschiedlich?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (3. August 2012)

wenn sich geo und kennlinie ändern fahren sich rahmen tendenziell schon unterschiedlich würde ich sagen.


----------



## Fufi7 (4. August 2012)

hmm naja 2.5cm radstandunterschied flacherer lenkwinkel und tieferes tretlager sind eig fast schon 2 verschiedene bikes...zumindest vom einsatzgebiet her. das mk 1 wie es dort steht ist fast mehr freerider als dh race...hinterbaukennlinie hin oder her. ich hab mal bei meinem scott voltage freerider den radstand (kettenstrebe) um 1cm kürzer gemacht..lenkwinkel flacher und tretlager tiefer...das sind einfach welten auch wenns aufm papier wenig ausschaut.
warum interessiert dich die geo vom 1er überhaupt das gibt so gut wie gar nicht zum kaufen.?


----------



## bachmayeah (4. August 2012)

ich weiss keine Galerie etc. aber ich wills dennoch nicht vorenthalten..




laut billigwaage auch "nur" 16,3kg ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (4. August 2012)

gewicht ist zwar echt niedrig aber es kann schon sein. schöner aufbau aber was anderes hab ich von dir auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. August 2012)

sehr schönes legend und saugeiles gewicht!


----------



## bachmayeah (5. August 2012)

loyft gut die kiste, besser als ich dachte.. liegt gut und satt in der Luft und auf der Strecke, auch wenn ich den Eindruck habe, dass man beim v10 mehr pedalieren konnte und es schluckfreudiger war... eigentlich alles wie es zu vermuten war. nur n tick besser/nicht so _schlimm_. ich bin zufrieden. wenns enger wird muss man halt n bissi mehr "arbeiten" aber alles andere als nicht handelbar..spass macht der bock auf jeden fall, Saison kann weitergehen


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. August 2012)

Ich überleg mit nun auch ein Legend zu holen. Fahre gerade noch ein Sunday in M nun ist die Frage das Legend in M oder L bei ca. 182cm?
Kann sonst jemand was zum Vergleiche Legend vs. Sunday sagen?


----------



## ewoq (30. August 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich weiss keine Galerie etc. aber ich wills dennoch nicht vorenthalten..
> [/IMG]
> laut billigwaage auch "nur" 16,3kg ????



meins ist 2kg schwerer etwa


----------



## xMARTINx (30. August 2012)

@ mrsnoxx
Ich hatte beide Räder in m bei 1,78. Wenn dir das sunday in m gepasst hat dann passt das legend auch in m


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. August 2012)

in wlecher Größe fährst du dein Ion nun?


----------



## Fufi7 (30. August 2012)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> Ich überleg mit nun auch ein Legend zu holen. Fahre gerade noch ein Sunday in M nun ist die Frage das Legend in M oder L bei ca. 182cm?
> Kann sonst jemand was zum Vergleiche Legend vs. Sunday sagen?


 
kommt eben auch immer darauf an wie und was du fährst. ich (178cm) komm super mit M klar. ich mag es aber auch etwas verspielter und bin nicht nur auf den hardcore dh strecken unterwegs. mag auch leichtere jump und funtrails und suche meistens nach bikeparks mit einer gesunden msichung.


----------



## xMARTINx (30. August 2012)

Mein Ion ist auch m


----------



## unless (30. August 2012)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> Ich überleg mit nun auch ein Legend zu holen. Fahre gerade noch ein Sunday in M nun ist die Frage das Legend in M oder L bei ca. 182cm?
> Kann sonst jemand was zum Vergleiche Legend vs. Sunday sagen?



Servus,
ich bin vor meinem Legend das Ironhorse Sunday gefahren.
Die Geometrie ist im Vergleich zu meinem alten Ironhorse anders, aber auf keinen Fall schlechter. Der flachere Lenkwinkel (63,8°) überzeugt mich total auf den bisherigen schnellen, ruppigen Strecken die ich testen konnte. Mit dem tiefen Tretlager hatte ich anfangs Probleme. Ich war es nicht gewohnt in Steinfeldern auf die Pedalstellung zu achten und das führte zu ein paar Pinbrüchen an den Pedalen. Sobald es aber im Bikepark oder im Rennen schneller und ungemütlicher wird, ist der tiefe Schwerpunkt im Rahmen ein absoluter Vorteil. Das Bike fühlt sich in den Kurven unglaublich sicher und komfortabel an. Je mehr Geschwindigkeit in die Kurve mitgenommen wird, desto sicherer fühlt man sich auf dem Bike.
Wenn du dich auf dem Sunday wohl fühlst, wirst du es auf dem Legend noch mehr lieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (30. August 2012)

Das sunday bin ich auch ein grad flacher gefahren,so sehr ich mein legend geliebt hab,an das sunday kommt es nicht ran.ich sollte noch erwähnen das das sunday einen getunten dhx hatte mit dem der Hinterbau nahezu unschlagbar war,ich engen u abfallenden Kurven kommt da nix ran.ansonsten können beide Räder eigentlich alles ziemlich gut


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. August 2012)

Jop fahre mein Sunday auch 2 Grad flacher und bin echt zufrieden damit. Im endeffekt ist die geo bein banshee damit recht ähnlich (radstand,lenkwinkel kettenstreben etc.). Das einzige was mich noch davon abhält ein legend in m zu kaufen ist der geringe reach wert weil ich befürchte, dass sich das oberrohr sehr kurz anfühlen wird. Kommt dir das ion in m kürzer oder länger vor als das legend im m?


----------



## xMARTINx (30. August 2012)

das ist schon recht änlich,beim draufsetzen hab ich jetzt keinen grossen unterschied gemerkt.so von der geo sind die drei räder schon recht nah beieinander was man auch beim fahren gemerkt hat,klar hat jedes seinen eigenen charakter aber denke mit m wirst happy wenn das sunday in m gepasst hat


----------



## bachmayeah (2. September 2012)

ich fahr das legend in l in 184. passt perfekt. reach ist auch nicht zu lang oder zu kurz. bei m würde ich eher sagen, dass es zu kurz sein könnte.


----------



## RedSKull (2. September 2012)

Also bei meinen 1,85 ist M deutlich zu kurz, L genau richtig.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2012)

Mit 1,82 ist halt genau an der Grenze aber hängt auch von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab


----------



## Bierliebhaber (2. September 2012)

ich fahr bei 181 nen m rahmen, bin mit dem teil schon so einiges gesendet und gefahren, fühlt sich für mich immer noch gut an...


----------



## MrSnoxx (2. September 2012)

Hab nun mal in M bestellt -  ist von der Geo meinem Sunday in M sehr ähnlich. Wird schon passen


----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2012)

Denk ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (4. September 2012)

So rad ist aufgebaut und passt soweit alles. Bei der Federhärte bin ich mir im moment allerdings noch unsicher. bei 75kilo kommt mir die 350er doch recht weich vor o_0


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (6. September 2012)

fahre bei ca 82 kg (mit ausrüstung) die 350er (CCDB)...zu weich kommt mir das nicht vor!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. September 2012)

hi,

wo holt man sich den rahmen am besten? den gibt´s ja teilweise schon relativ günstig, aber ich kann grad nicht alles überreißen...

kann jemand etwas zu dem rad im Vergleich zum Nukeproof Scalp sagen?

Danke....


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2012)

Frag beim Vertrieb nach, everyday26.de .


----------



## esmirald_h (20. September 2012)

http://www.freeborn.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=legend+mk2




keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wo holt man sich den rahmen am besten? den gibt´s ja teilweise schon relativ günstig, aber ich kann grad nicht alles überreißen...
> 
> ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. September 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> loyft gut die kiste, besser als ich dachte.. liegt gut und satt in der Luft und auf der Strecke, auch wenn ich den Eindruck habe, dass man beim v10 mehr pedalieren konnte und es schluckfreudiger war... eigentlich alles wie es zu vermuten war. nur n tick besser/nicht so _schlimm_. ich bin zufrieden. wenns enger wird muss man halt n bissi mehr "arbeiten" aber alles andere als nicht handelbar..spass macht der bock auf jeden fall, Saison kann weitergehen



Warum haust du´s schon wieder weg???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (21. September 2012)

weils wohl ende des monats - wenn es sich noch machen lässt - was neues gibt für 2013.
ansonsten behalte ich das banshee natürlich, das erste nicht intense oder santa cruz,  das mir richtig gut gefällt.


----------



## unless (21. September 2012)

Hey ihr, bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob ich euch schonmal mein Legend gezeigt hab. 






www.gruppe-d.de

Hier mal im Einsatz mit den andern Legends:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/49662734"]Bayrische Meisterschaft 2012 - offizielle Strecke - GRUPPE-D @ Osternohe on Vimeo[/ame]

Schönes Wochenende euch auf euren Legends!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. September 2012)

ist hier schon jemand vom legend auf etwas anderes umgestiegen und hat es nicht bereut?
bzw. anders rum - also hat den umstieg aufs legend bereut?

klingt jetzt vllt. blöd, aber mich interessiert´s trotzdem...


----------



## xMARTINx (25. September 2012)

Den Umstieg auf legend wird keiner bereuen... Bin danach nen Sunday mit getunten Dhx Gefahren, das ging noch ein wenig besser


----------



## Fufi7 (25. September 2012)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> ist hier schon jemand vom legend auf etwas anderes umgestiegen und hat es nicht bereut?
> bzw. anders rum - also hat den umstieg aufs legend bereut?
> 
> klingt jetzt vllt. blöd, aber mich interessiert´s trotzdem...


 
bin von tr450 auf legend umgestiegen und habe es bislang nicht bereut. aber muss sagen, dass das tr450 auch ein hammer bike ist was ich auch gut weiter empfehlen kann.

irgendwie interessieren mich aber trotzdem 2 neue rahmen und überlege mir evtl ob ich mal den rahmen tausche. und zwar...

- norco aurum le 2013...sieht hammer aus und die geo finde ich super. (kürzere kettenstrebe fehlt mir beim banshee etwas, was das einzige ist).
- scott gambler 2013 gleicher grund bzw. das scott ist durch viele einstellmöglichkeiten gut auf miene bedürfnisse abzustimmen.

bis vor 2 tagen wars eig. nur das gambler, aber ich sah dann fotos vom neuen norco. und da die berichte bis jetzt sehr meinen bedürfnissen entpsrechen, bin ich darauf auch noch aufmerksam geworden...gut gehört eig. nciht hier rein.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. September 2012)

das aurum reizt mich auch....


----------



## xMARTINx (25. September 2012)

Aurum ist sicher auch geil! Das gambler rockt genauso, ob es von der Performance ein Fortschritt zum legend ist bezweifle ich allerdings


----------



## Exxun (25. September 2012)

Bei mir stand auch das aurum zur Wahl. Aber da ich das legend günstig bekommen habe ists das geworden. Machst auf jeden fall nix falsch mit !

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fufi7 (25. September 2012)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Aurum ist sicher auch geil! Das gambler rockt genauso, ob es von der Performance ein Fortschritt zum legend ist bezweifle ich allerdings


 
ein fortschritt im gesamten wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ein Fortschritt auf meine vorlieben eventuell. 
z.b. habe ich auf manchen abschnitten auf tracks mehr spass mit meinem voltage (verspieltheit). habe eine 415mm kettenstrebe verglichen mit 443mm beim legend. bin zwar kein manual-held, aber mit dem banshee bekomme ich es einfach fast nicht so richtig gebacken das bike aufm hinterrad zu halten. und am ende des anliegers ausem hinterrad pushen genau so wenig...im vergleich zum voltage gehts viel besser. mein voltage (habe die geo etwas modifiziert) hat ähnliches gewicht, ähnliche geo wies banshee, aber halt kürzere kettenstrebe und radstand. deswegen dachte ich, ich könnte mit nem andern rahmen (speziell mit kürzerer strebe) evtl aus beiden welten (freeride und downhill) einen vorteil mitnehmen. komme natürlich um eine testfahrt nicht herum um zu wissen, ob sich die theorie bestätigt...ist ja auch nicht dringend, aber blöderweise präsent in meinem kopf 

@ exxon danke für deinen einwand...eben rahmen tauschen würde mich jetzt auch nicht ein vermögen kosten...obwohl sich mein banshee rahmen mit 2 kleinen dellen am oberrohr nicht so toll verkaufen lässt. aber glücklicherweise sind scott und norco rahmen für ca. 2200 mit dämpfer zu haben...was ich super finde bzw. ich nicht ganz verstehen kann wie manche rahmen alla intense usw. 3300 und mehr kosten. mein banshee hab ich auch nur gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. September 2012)

Danke...

hat auch jemand nen Vergleich zum Summum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (26. September 2012)

vergleich zwischen voltage und legend kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen um ehrlich zu sein, sind zwei grundverschiedene einsatzbereiche eigentlich...

zum vergleich mit dem summum (2010er m rahmen vs. legend 2011 in m)

oberrohr beim summum ist gefühlt kürzer, außerdem fährt man das summum etwas tiefer im sag. summum ist variabler aufzubauen, details wie flipchips im hinterbau/kettenstreben sind super um es passend abzustimmen. allerdings hat es winzige lager, die alubolzen sind auch nicht nach meinem geschmack (von haus aus so fest zu dass sie beim lagertausch meist mit kaputt gehen) fahren sich beide recht antriebsneutral, summum hat weniger pedalrückschlag (verschwindet beim legend mit 38er kb) die langen kettenstreben sind bei schnellen ruppigen strecken für mich persönlich immer von vorteil gewesen, das ist aber wohl geschmackssache

beides sehr gute rahmen, vorteil liegt für mich beim support von keith und jay, daher banshee...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. September 2012)

38er blatt is eh klar... gas!!!!
die lager erscheinen mir beim summum schon immmer zu unterdimensioniert und der lenkwinkel ist schon sehr flach und das schmale Innenlager - aber sonst ne saubere kiste und: "lebenslange garantie" k.a.

klar kettenstrebenlänge variieren is schon ne saubere sache!!!

hab jetzt trotzdem das legend bestellt - ist halt günstiger zu gekommen aktuell und meine alten teile vom scalp passen auch alle! außer die thomson layback


----------



## geq (27. September 2012)

Also mir hat das Legend nicht so getaugt.
einfach etwas zu träge....
Das Mondraker ist ziemlich direkt.
Das mit dem Sag sehe ich nicht so.
Man sollte ein Vpp, also Legend, eigentl. auch mit etw. mehr sag fahren.
Ich fahre das Summum bei ca. 30%, wie mein Legend.
Auf dem Mondraker finde ich muss man etwas aktiver sein.
Dem flach kann man ja wenn man will entgegenwirken.
Und der LW geht völlig klar.


----------



## Fufi7 (27. September 2012)

styleroyal schrieb:


> vergleich zwischen voltage und legend kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen um ehrlich zu sein, sind zwei grundverschiedene einsatzbereiche eigentlich...
> 
> naja grundverschieden ist für mich was anderes. etwa slopestyle zu damenradfahren vielleicht ;-)...der übergang beim voltage ist eher fliessend, da wandelbar. habe deswegen auch extra erwähnt, dass ich meins verändert habe. tretlagerhöhe und lenkwinkel sind (bei meinem) wie beim legend. natürlich gibt es auch andere dinge der geo die noch unterschiedlich (radstand, sitzwinkel etc.) sind. es ging mir lediglich um den vergleich mit der kettenstrebenlänge...natürlich ist die charakteristik (des hinterbaus z.b.) verschieden, aber lassen wir das.
> 
> ich finde das Legend in M sonst recht wendig.


----------



## xMARTINx (27. September 2012)

Das voltage ist aber eher kein Racer wie das legend und der Hinterbau auch nicht so das wahre...


----------



## Fufi7 (27. September 2012)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Das voltage ist aber eher kein Racer wie das legend und der Hinterbau auch nicht so das wahre...


 
das hat auch nie jemand behauptet...der hinterbau ist nicht der schluckfreudigste...wurde ja eben auch für bikepark und sprünge entwickelt. beim voltage kommts auch auf den dämpfer an. war mein startbike für meine erste richtige bikepark saison. als ich dann eben gemerkt habe dass ich ausschliesslich in bikeparks unterwegs war, hab ich dann zu nem dhler gegriffen.
für mich taugt das legend ziemlich gut als bikepark-dh kiste.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (29. September 2012)

weiß jemand welche drehmomente vom hersteller für dem hinterbau angegeben sind?


----------



## RedSKull (30. September 2012)

Das richtige Drehmoment heißt "fest".
Das sind gefettete(!) Edelstahlschrauben in Titangewinden soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
Je nachdem welches Fett oder ob Montagepaste oder Schraubensicherung drauf ist variiert das.
Die Schrauben sitzen tief genug in den Gewinden, dass man deutlich spürt wann sie fest sind.

Das Fett etc. dient als Schutz vor Kontaktkorrosion/Festbacken.

Ungefettete M6 Stahlschraube 8.8er Härte bzw. A2-70 in Stahlgewinde (oder hochfestem Alu oder Titan) wird normalerweise mit 10Nm angezogen, wenn sie mindestens den doppelten Schraubendurchmesser tief eingedreht ist.

Ordentliches Werkzeug ist bei Senkkopfschrauben Pflicht, wegen der flachen Werkzeugaufnahme.


----------



## Fufi7 (30. September 2012)

habe im februar mal ne mail an banshe geschickt wegen den drehmomenten und wie oft man die lager warten sollte, wenn man jedes we fährt (keine rennen). hier die antwort:
the torque settings for the banshee legend mk 2 are  10nm for the maim pivot the one just above the bottom bracket and  8nm for the rest of the pivots. we suggest to check your pivots once a  month just to make sure there tight i would undo the the pivot bolts  every three months just to make sure the grease is still there and clean  change if necessary.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Oktober 2012)

danke euch...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Oktober 2012)

also die kiste liegt nun hier (allerdings ein "mythic" )mit RC4, RS maxle und banshee-sattelstütze(braucht die jemand???) - neu für 1250 pfund - ich glaub des geht!?

noch nicht aufgebaut(muss noch folieren) und schon ne frage:
gibt es eigentlich schon ein allgemein bewährtes dämpfersetup oder vorschläge von den bansheejungs für den RC4 als ausgangsituation?(also rebound , HSC und LSC kann man ja "erfühlen")

aber vorallem wegen der Boostvalve / bottom out geschichte... (ist aber denke ich auch nicht ganz unabhängig von v.a. der HSC - oder?)

aber:
erhöhe ich nun das bottom out (einstellknopf), ändert sich doch auch der druck im piggy (unbelasteter dämpfer). Was zur folge hätte, dass mit bottom out knopf weiter  außen und höherer luftdruck eine frühere, jedoch nicht so steile progression des dämpfers realisierbar ist, als bei zugeknallten drehregler und weniger druck. Der druck jedes mal bei gleicher drehreglerstellung gemessen! ist das so richtig!?(falls die theorie passt - ist das denn überhaupt bemerkbar?) - fände dann die bezeichnung RC3 besser! 

hmm - war eigentlich mit meinen R2C auch recht zufrieden - hab den im M|M tune - hat jemand nen unmittelbaren vergleich? oder bringtda der RC4 den Boooah-effekt??? vom rahmen erwarte ich den jedenfalls noch!!!


----------



## q_FTS_p (3. Oktober 2012)

Der RC4 is ein sehr guter Dämpfer aber der Vivid R2C is garantiert nicht schlechter, wenn nicht sogar besser. 
Also ich kann im Stand nur LSR und LSC (zumindest etwas) fühlen. Die Highspeed Sachen eher nicht. 
Grundsetup find ich beim RC4 kompliziert, weil die Einstellungen sich gegenseitig nicht unwesentlich beeinflussen.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Oktober 2012)

klar, die HSC im stand ist schwierig aber am trail sollte man das schon hinbekommen oder hohen, schnell überfahrenen boardsteinkanten bzw. flatdrops auf asphalt etc...(für´s erste zumindest) - auch wenn es sicher irgendo mit der LSC "verschwimmt"!
Wo ich beim RC4 v.a. den vorteil in bezug auf´s legend vermute, ist eben diese regulierung des bottom out ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Oktober 2012)

http://www.zweirad-joos.de/bike_sonstiges_fahrwerk_special_.pdf

das schnittbild is auch mal ganz interessant...

das mit dem hohen druck und der früheren progression steht da ja  auch so ungefähr - wobei "früh" ja eine eher relative angabe ist!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Oktober 2012)

also, nach den ersten 2 ausfahrten: 
mit geo und allem komm ich gut zurecht und fühlte mcih auf anhieb wohl
(is ja auch nicht sooo unterschiedlich von der geo zum scalp). Außerdem sehr antriebsneutral was vllt. mit dem aktuellen dämpfersetup zusammenhängt!?

wäre echt dankbar, wenn mal so einige ihre erfahrungen mit dem RC4 und den setup bzgl. dem legend posten könnten... (am meisten interessieren die mit ner 350er feder  )

kann es sein dass der RC4 erst ne zeit eingefahren werden muss,  bis er seine performance entfaltet (klar bei neuen sind buchsen und dichtungen enger - ich mein aber, dass er so, wie er jetzt geht, sich schon extrem "neu" anfühlt....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (9. Oktober 2012)

Mit 375er Feder Bottom Out drei von vier Umdrehungen drin, Boostvalve Druck bei ~150psi. HSC, LSC hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Oktober 2012)

ok das bottom out verhältnismäßig weit zu, macht bei der kennlinie sinn! die luft sinnigerweise aber erst nach dem verstellen aufpumpen oder? hab halt bei mehreren schnellen schlägen, das gefühl, dass er verhärtet und mich dann von den "pedalen kickt"... mit HSC offen bis wenig (mit wenig ist´s vllt. sogar noch besser) - man könnte jetzt meinen dass die zugstufe zu langsam ist, und der dämpfer sich dadurch verhärtet - wird aber mit mehr oder weniger auch nicht besser - oder es war der anschlagpuffer auf den man am ende des dämpferhubs trifft, da ich den bottom out nur erhöhen wollte wenn ich einen druchschlag spüre - also mal testen...

vllt. ist ja das des Rätsels lösung! jedenfalls danke für den denkanstoß


----------



## RedSKull (10. Oktober 2012)

Nach jedem Verstellen des Bottom Out den Druck neu einstellen. Der RC4 hat eine gewisse Einfahrzeit, dann geht er echt butterweich.


----------



## gabriel weber (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich habe einen deutlichen Pedalrückschlag wenn ich das Bike hinten ruckartig einfedern lasse (fallen lasse / aktiv auf den Boden "stoße").

Woran liegt das ? Nicht dass ich etwas beim fahren merke, aber...


Danke schonmal


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. Oktober 2012)

das liegt daran, dass sich die "kettenstrebe verlängert" - also der Abstand Innelager zu HR-Achse und dann zieht die kette nach hinten weil der freilauf nach vorne sperrt. Das Ganze korreliert auch mit der Kettenblattgröße(hebel). Beim fahren würde man theoretisch nur bei sehr langsamer Geschwindigkeit und eben großen Schlägen etwas davon bemerken...


----------



## gabriel weber (11. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mir bewusst, aber kann ich dagegen etwas tun... ? Irgendwie stört mich die Tatsache. Ich bin kein Physiker....


----------



## Datenwurm (11. Oktober 2012)

Da kannst du außer anderen Rahmen fahren nichts dagegen tun.


----------



## hixx (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

welche Größe würdet ihr bei 169cm empfehlen? Banshee sagt bis 170cm Größe S. Würde von einem Demo in M umsteigen und da wäre der Unterschied im Reach mal locker 8cm, daher bin ich ein wenig unsicher ob M beim Legend nicht vll. doch die besser Alternative wäre?

Gruß hixx


----------



## Fufi7 (11. Oktober 2012)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> ok das bottom out verhältnismäßig weit zu, macht bei der kennlinie sinn! die luft sinnigerweise aber erst nach dem verstellen aufpumpen oder? hab halt bei mehreren schnellen schlägen, das gefühl, dass er verhärtet und mich dann von den "pedalen kickt"... mit HSC offen bis wenig (mit wenig ist´s vllt. sogar noch besser) - man könnte jetzt meinen dass die zugstufe zu langsam ist, und der dämpfer sich dadurch verhärtet - wird aber mit mehr oder weniger auch nicht besser - oder es war der anschlagpuffer auf den man am ende des dämpferhubs trifft, da ich den bottom out nur erhöhen wollte wenn ich einen druchschlag spüre - also mal testen...
> 
> vllt. ist ja das des Rätsels lösung! jedenfalls danke für den denkanstoß


 
ich habe an meinen einstellungen schon lange nichts mehr verstellt, deswegen kann ich dir dazu nichts gross sagen.

wo ich allerdings nen krassen unterschied spüre ist mit dem druck im rc4.
glaube die range ist min. 8bar bis mx. 13bar (da ich im labor arbeit ist psi für mich nie relevant gewesen ;-)) jedenfalls hab ich in chatel (im Bremswellenparadies) dieses jahr einen starken unterschied von 10bar auf 8-8.5bar gemerkt).. spürbar angenehmer bei schnellen schlägen. mein kollege mit seinem tr450 (auch rc4) genau das gleiche. obwohl die luftkammer angeblich nur die progression im letzten drittel verändern soll.

was anderes verändert sich bei euch die zugstufe auch so wenig bis gar nicht, wenn ihr die ganz zudreht, oder ist meine evtl im eimer??


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. Oktober 2012)

gabriel weber schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst, aber kann ich dagegen etwas tun... ? Irgendwie stört mich die Tatsache. Ich bin kein Physiker....



größeres kettenblatt, dann wird´s weniger! und während der fahrt(auf den pedalen stehend ohne zu treten) ist es in der regel nicht/kaum vorhanden, da sich die hintere nabe nach vorne dreht und sich der Effekt höchstens darin äußert, das beim einfedern der freilauf vllt. eine paar mal weniger oft klickt  und hinten natürlich immer im kleinsten Gang fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. Oktober 2012)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> wo ich allerdings nen krassen unterschied spüre ist mit dem druck im rc4.
> glaube die range ist min. 8bar bis mx. 13bar (da ich im labor arbeit ist psi für mich nie relevant gewesen ;-)) jedenfalls hab ich in chatel (im Bremswellenparadies) dieses jahr einen starken unterschied von 10bar auf 8-8.5bar gemerkt).. spürbar angenehmer bei schnellen schlägen. mein kollege mit seinem tr450 (auch rc4) genau das gleiche. obwohl die luftkammer angeblich nur die progression im letzten drittel verändern soll.



naja, wenn man sich das schnittbild mal ansieht, muss sich der luftdruck gezwungenermaßen auf das ganze druckstufenverhalten auswirken - das von der kolbenstange verdrängte öl muss ja irgendwo hin - also in den piggy und dort drückt es mit dem kolben in die luftkammer und je nach druch geht des mehr oder weniger leicht... von anfang bis ende des hubs


----------



## Fufi7 (11. Oktober 2012)

hixx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Größe würdet ihr bei 169cm empfehlen? Banshee sagt bis 170cm Größe S. Würde von einem Demo in M umsteigen und da wäre der Unterschied im Reach mal locker 8cm, daher bin ich ein wenig unsicher ob M beim Legend nicht vll. doch die besser Alternative wäre?
> 
> Gruß hixx


 

ich sag mal so, wenn du dich aufm demo pudelwohl gefühlt hast, würde ich fast zu m greifen. es sei denn du möchtest dein bike verspielter haben als dein  jetziges.
zufälligerweise habe ich in todtnau das demo auch auf nem kleinen abschnitt probiert. also vergleich M zu M (bin 178cm). muss sagen ich fand es (zumindest bei dem kleinen abschnitt) nicht viel anders vom fahrverhalten. die 2cm mehr radstand im demo haben sich nicht weniger wendig angefühlt...wahrscheinlich wegen der wiederum 2cm kürzeren kettenstrebe des demos. eig positiv... musste mich quasi kaum umstellen. man bekommts demo halt leichter aufs hinterrad.


----------



## hixx (11. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis. Tendiziell könnte da Demo für mich ruhig ein wenig kürzer sein. Find grad bei Drops und Kanten hänge ich recht weit vorne aufm Bike. 
Bin mal das Torque vom Bruder gefahren wo der Reach ca. 3cm kürzer ist und das fühlt sich ganz nett an.
Wäre dann ein Reach von um die 400mm beim Torque und Legend in M.
Daher kam der Gedanke mit Größe M.
Mit den Kettenstreben und Radstand sind allerdings ein Argument, was dann vll. doch für S sprechen würde.


----------



## Fufi7 (11. Oktober 2012)

hixx schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Tendiziell könnte da Demo für mich ruhig ein wenig kürzer sein. Find grad bei Drops und Kanten hänge ich recht weit vorne aufm Bike.
> Bin mal das Torque vom Bruder gefahren wo der Reach ca. 3cm kürzer ist und das fühlt sich ganz nett an.
> Wäre dann ein Reach von um die 400mm beim Torque und Legend in M.
> Daher kam der Gedanke mit Größe M.
> Mit den Kettenstreben und Radstand sind allerdings ein Argument, was dann vll. doch für S sprechen würde.


 
das einzige was beim banshee länger ist, ist die kettenstrebe. sonst machst einen krassen sprung von M demo zu S banshee. radstand fast 6cm, reach 8cm. 35.1 cm reach sieht mal rein von der zahl her sehr kurz aus...kommt eben darauf an, wie du gebaut bist...oberkörper, armlänge. und natürlich auch, was du gerne fährst...race oder bikepark gemsicht. wo wohnst denn bin ab und zu in todtnau...nächstes we ziemlich sicher...wegen probefahren.


----------



## hixx (11. Oktober 2012)

Wohne südlich von Köln, wird also mal grad mit Todtnau nichts, trotzdem danke.
Tendiere aber grade auch eher zum M Rahmen, da der Sprung doch sonst recht krass ist und ich mit der Größe vom Demo jetzt auch nicht total unzufrieden bin.


----------



## lenog (28. November 2012)




----------



## oBATMANo (30. November 2012)

@hixx
Meine Frau ist 170 cm und fährt ein M.
Würde Dir auch zu einem M raten.


----------



## hixx (30. November 2012)

Danke!


----------



## martinfueloep (13. Dezember 2012)

weil's hier gar so ruhig ist, kann ein bild nicht schaden:
meines nach dem ersten fahrtag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2012)

Tolles Rad ! Vielleicht noch einen I-Fly Sattel.


----------



## martinfueloep (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke, danke. Wie schon andernorts geschrieben, steht die Ãnderung von Sattel und wohl auch StÃ¼tze noch an. Ich bin im Moment aber noch ein wenig unschlÃ¼ssig. Schlank sollte er sein, nach MÃ¶glichkeit auch leicht, aber auch nicht allzu teuer. An meinen anderen RÃ¤dern bab ich SLR TTs, mit denen ich hoch zufrieden bin. Aber â¬130 fÃ¼r einen Sattel auszugeben, auf dem ich so gut wie nie sitze, widerstrebt mir irgendwie...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Dezember 2012)

iih bÃ¤Ã¤hi! hab mir da ne Thomson Elite fÃ¼r 15 â¬ (gebraucht- die unteren 10cm zerkratzt, kamen aber eh weg!) und nen undbenutzten SLR TT fÃ¼r 20 â¬(ist halt hellblau mit Gerolsteiner - muss wohl gestrippt werden...) in den gleichen rahmen gesteckt!


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2012)

@martinfuelop: ich hätte einen gestrippten Velo Sattel abzugeben, Optik wie SLR, Gewicht etwas höher, aber auch stabiler.


----------



## ooib (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Hier wiedermal was zum in die Runde werfen.. Legend '12 mit Singlecrown  Nicht aktuelles Foto aber aktueller Aufbau 

Überlege mir immer wieder einen Vivid Air für da rein zu kaufen.. 300er Feder ist mir eher zu hart also komme nicht auf den gewünschten SAG und 250er ist zu weich.. Und eine 275er wen ich was draufleg bekomm ich den Vivid Air.. (bekomm den ein gutes Stück günstiger)

Den Rc4 hab ich schon intern extrem plush abgestimmt fährt sich echt sahnig aber etwas zu hart..


----------



## martinfueloep (4. Januar 2013)

Legend in Bewegung:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/56719100"]Premiere am Schöckl on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (6. Januar 2013)

weiss jemand was für einen tune beim vivid air man fürs legend brauch? habe bei ebay relativ günstig nen air erstanden, aber mit low compression...denke es sollte eher mid oder high sein? hat jemand mit umshimmen erfahrung? sonst schick ich ihn zu sport import die machen das anscheinend für 35 euro. bin gespannt wie er im legend funktioniert..ein paar die ich kenne sind regelrecht begeistert vom vivid air. danke schonmal


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. Januar 2013)

da wird dir wohl batman auskunft geben können...


----------



## ooib (7. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Hey Fufi..

Ich hatte den Vivid Air auch schon im Legend zum Testen .. in Mid Rebound und High Compression.. Sehr Sahnig.. Also Mid Tune brauchst du mindestenz kommt auch aufs Gewicht und die Vorlieben an..

Zum umshimmen.. das ist kein Problem sofern du dich an den Dämpfer traust.. du brauchst allerdings noch was zum die Airkammer abzunehmen...2.5-5er Öl und ein Entlüftungskit für Avid..Dann sollte das gehen.. Die Shimpakete kann man so in den passenden Tunes schon kaufen kosten irgendwie 10 -15 Euro ..

Hoffe konnte helfen..

Gruss


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. Januar 2013)

warum bist du wieder zurück zum RC4?


----------



## ooib (7. Januar 2013)

Hatte den nur zum "Testen" von nem Kolgen .. leider.. werde mir irgendwann auch einen kaufen müssen 
Schon die Möglichkeit den Dämpfer perfekt auf mein Körpergewicht anpassen zu können..Mit Feder stimmt das nie so 100 Prozentig..


----------



## MrSnoxx (13. Januar 2013)

Schonmal jemand den double barrel air im legend probiert?


----------



## martinfueloep (13. Januar 2013)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> Schonmal jemand den double barrel air im legend probiert?



Soll angeblich laut den CaneCreek-Jungs perfekt fürs Legend passen


----------



## Exxun (14. Januar 2013)

Geht super ! 






Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Januar 2013)

Geiles legend!


----------



## Exxun (14. Januar 2013)

Danke 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (14. Januar 2013)

Ja der DB Air ist sehr progressiv sollte also passen..  Beim Vivid Air müsste man wohl noch was machen.. 

@_Exxun_

Kannst du das Foto etwas kleiner machen bitte


----------



## martinfueloep (15. Januar 2013)

Ach, das passt schon: dieses Bike hat ein großes Foto verdient!


----------



## Exxun (15. Januar 2013)

Aufm Handy wirds klein angezeigt 

Finde die die federwegsausnutzung vom db Air sehr gut. Die letzten Vllt 5 mm kriegt man halt schwer weg. Den bisschen durchschlagschutz hab ich aber gerne in dem Rahmen. Sonst läuft der meiner meinung nach sehr unauffällig gut.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fufi7 (15. Januar 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hey Fufi..
> 
> ...


 
ja danke..wiege fahrfertig so etwas unter 80kg...weiss halt immernoch nciht ob mid oder high compression...fahre schon gerne alles...springe auch ganz gerne, aber sollte trotzdem noch schluckfreudig sein...hört sich fast nach high an, oder?...naja mal schauen...vielleicht müsst ich mal keith anschreiben.


----------



## Fufi7 (15. Januar 2013)

weiss jemand grad was für dämpferbuchsen ich brauche 22.2x8?? ..hab nun den vivid air...


----------



## berkel (15. Januar 2013)

Ja, Dämpferbuchsen sind 22,2x8.


----------



## ooib (15. Januar 2013)

Ja Fufi High-Tune sollte passen..
Hast du das Shimstackkit bestellt?


----------



## Fufi7 (15. Januar 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> Ja Fufi High-Tune sollte passen..
> Hast du das Shimstackkit bestellt?



danke..nein hab ich noch nicht. mein bike ist derzeitig beim händler und hab grad wartezeit wegen einem garantiefall der nabe...wollte den dämpfer auch mal kurz im scott voltage ausprobieren...dort sollte low passen wegen dem geringen übersetzungsverhältnis und des progressiven hinterbaus.


----------



## ooib (16. Januar 2013)

Achso  Das Legend hat auch ein niedriges ÜV von Durchschnitt 1:2.57 oder so..Also da hätteste keine Probleme.. erlichgesagt würd ich eher das M Tune empfehlen und dann was für die Endprogression machen  Luftkammer verkleinern hilft auch  Solche Spacer kannste glaub ich kaufen oder selber machen.. Oder 5er Öl rein  Ich persönlich würde jetzt da spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (16. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute, hab mal ne Frage zum MK1.
hab mir den Rahmen vor kurzem geholt und wollte ihn neu lackieren und gleichzeitig die Lager wechseln. Nach der Demontage musste ich nun feststellen, dass hier ja Bushings statt Industrielager verbaut worden sind 
Wie zum Teufel kann man die auspressen und woher kriegt man eventuell Neue (außer bei Banshee direkt weil ganz schön teuer)
Kann man vlt sogar auf Industrielager wie beim MK2 umrüsten?


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Januar 2013)

wenn Du mir die genaue Bezeichnung sagst, kann ich mal gucken ob ich welche für Dich bei Igus ordern kann
schick mir dazu aber ne PM


----------



## Forcierer. (18. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,

hab mir auch ein Legend geschossen und würde gern einen Vivid Air oder Vivid fahren. Welchen Tune würdet ihr bei ca. 84kg empfehlen? Hab das Fahrwerk lieber etwas straffer. 
Gibts im Legend auch Probleme mit gerissenen Double Barrel Dämpfern?


----------



## zupaphil (18. Januar 2013)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> wenn Du mir die genaue Bezeichnung sagst, kann ich mal gucken ob ich welche für Dich bei Igus ordern kann
> schick mir dazu aber ne PM



Leider steht auf den Kunstoffbushings keine Bezeichnung drauf. NUr auf dem Bushing im Hauptlager, da dieses aus Sintermetall ist. Hab sie ausgemessen und Gestern bei Igus passende bestellt. Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!!!


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (18. Januar 2013)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab mir auch ein Legend geschossen und würde gern einen Vivid Air oder Vivid fahren. Welchen Tune würdet ihr bei ca. 84kg empfehlen? Hab das Fahrwerk lieber etwas straffer.
> Gibts im Legend auch Probleme mit gerissenen Double Barrel Dämpfern?



Beim Tune kann ich dir nicht helfen,
bin aber selbst über ein halbes Jahr den DB im MK2 gefahren, da ist nichts gerissen. Und gehört habe ich davon bei den banshees auch noch nicht.


----------



## pfaffileinen (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich überlege mir einen gebrauchten MKII Rahmen hier im bikemarkt zu kaufen!
Der Rahmen hat am Oberrohr zwei Dellen, kann mir jemand sagen ob das einen Einfluss auf die Stabilität hat!?
Vielen Dank für eure Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rock_n_Ride (21. Januar 2013)

Kommt natürlich auf die dellen an...
Jedoch ist das banshee-oberrohr doch mit einer ordentlichen wandstärke versehen.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Januar 2013)

Wollte ich auch sagen, das legend ist schon nen robuster Rahmen, Dellen muss man da erstmal reinbekommen...wie groß sind die?


----------



## ooib (21. Januar 2013)

@ Forcierer

Würde wenn du gerne etwas sträffer fährst auf jedenfall ein High Compression-Tune nehmen aber Mid Rebound  Beim Vivid Air sowiso!..


----------



## pfaffileinen (21. Januar 2013)

@ xMARTINx
Der VerkÃ¤ufer hat eine Delle fotografiert...
Des wÃ¤re der schwarze MKII Rahmen der am 20.01.2013 in den bikemarkt unter Rahmen eingestellt wurde, fÃ¼r 1.300 â¬...
Schon eher massiv oder?


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Januar 2013)

Hab eben mal geschaut,sieht eigentlich nicht wirklich Wild aus...alles noch im Rahmen


----------



## pfaffileinen (21. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Fufi7 (21. Januar 2013)

habe mein legend aus whistler vom camp of champions...leider haben die au nix von den dellen gesagt und den rahmen in super kondition ins i net gestellt...habe auch recht grosse dellen, was mich immernoch nervt. aber hat dem Rahmen nach über 30 bikeparktagen nichts gemacht...nur um dich etwas zu beruhigen.


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (21. Januar 2013)

pfaffileinen schrieb:


> Schon eher massiv oder?



Massiv ist ein rapper, die dellen sind absolut kein problem!


----------



## Forcierer. (22. Januar 2013)

Hier ein erstes (mieses) Bild von meiner Legende.
Änderungen in nächster Zukunft ist das Fahrwerk, ich werde mal ein komplettes Fox Fahrwerk probieren, nachdem ich die letzten Jahre immer auf Rock Shox unterwegs war. Wenn Fox nix taugt, kommt wieder ein komplettes RS Luft Fahrwerk..mal schauen


----------



## Fufi7 (22. Januar 2013)

geil! warum nicht double barrel drin lassen?

also habe jetzt den vivid air zumindest mal in meinem voltage eingebaut und muss sagen, dass er sich tatsächlich nciht viel anders als ein stahldämpfer anfühlt..bin total hin und weg!! im gegensatz zum manitou evolver 6 luftdämpfer..da spürt man zumindest beim draufsetzen, dass es sich um ein luftdämpfer handelt (grosses losbrechmoment).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forcierer. (22. Januar 2013)

Bin kein Fan vom DB...
Ja den Vivid Air bin ich schon im Demo gefahren, hat dort schon sehr gut funktioniert. Bin jetzt aber mal auf Fox gespannt. Kommt aber aus optischen und finanziellen Gründen ohne Fukushima Coating


----------



## lenog (25. Januar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Fukushima Coating  würde meinem Legend sicherlich unter dem Aspekt "Vitrinenprojekt" das I- Tüpfelchen aufsetzen. Doch Banshee ist offenbar der Meinung dass man das Kashima im Rahmen nicht sieht und verbaut deshalb bei den aktuellen Legends den alten dämpfer von 012. Wobei alle anderen Rahmenmodelle mit Cashima daherkommen.


----------



## q_FTS_p (25. Januar 2013)

Meine Fresse, is das Rahmendesign von deinem Legend geil


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2013)

Ich wollts grade schreiben...super gut ! Decals noch von den Felgen.


----------



## ooib (25. Januar 2013)

Krass!  

Ich lass meinen glaub ich umlackieren  Weiss jemand wie das ist bei Banshee mit Umlackieren Garantie und so? Hat da wer erfahrung?

@ Lenog:  Was ist das für eine Grösse die du da hast.. M ? Tippe auf L ... Man siehts bei den neuen nicht mehr


----------



## Forcierer. (25. Januar 2013)

Hab bezüglich Umlackieren/pulvern ein Mail an Banshee geschrieben, hier die Antwort:
"
Unfortunately having the frame powder coated or painted will void the  warranty. Reason being is that striping clearcoat requires chemicals  which may damage alloy. 
And depending on how it is painted it may require baking the frame which has issues with heat treatment.



"

Für den Vivid/ Vivid Air empfehlen sie übrigens Tune B (M/M).

Die neue Lackierung gefällt!


----------



## ooib (25. Januar 2013)

Danke! 

Ok dann doch eher Folieren  

Ja also das mit dem Vivid Air ist natürlich Geschmackssache..Ich würd gerne etwas sträffer fahren und hatte den M/H Tune schon drin würde schon zu dem greifen..


----------



## lenog (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ja es ist ganz hübsch, zwar weiß ich nicht mit welcher Technik das Design aufgebracht wurde... Bin aber froh dass sich nicht um normale Decals handeld, wo ich schon den Verdacht hatte, dass sie sich an den Spitzen beginnend aufrollen werden. 
Immerhin kommt das Design aus Deutschland ---> http://www.thekaikaico.com/home.htm
 @san andreas: Daran hab ich schon gedacht. Da dem Projekt aber eh noch so einiges fehlt, kommt das Entfehrnen der Felgendecals ggfls. erst später. 
 @ooib: Es ist Größe L. Umlackieren im bezug auf Garantieverlust, hab ich leider keine Ahnung. Hätte ich jetzt noch die Wahl, würde ich mich für limitiert gelb entscheiden...


----------



## RedSKull (27. Januar 2013)

Morgen müsste der gePushte RC4 aus England zurück kommen. Probegefahren wird dann wahrscheinlich leide erst im März/April.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (28. Januar 2013)

weiß einer, was an dem rc4 "factory tuning" dämpfern die in den 2013er rahmen sind anders ist, als bei einem normalen?

wird doch wahrscheinlich nur die beshimmung sein!?
weiß einer wie genau sich die unterscheidet?


----------



## ooib (28. Januar 2013)

Die Factory Serie ist auch in meinem 12er Rahmen.. Ja die Beshimmung ist anders was genau weiss ich nicht aber fährt sich gut  Hab aber selbst noch dran rumgebastelt


----------



## lenog (28. Januar 2013)

fox geht trotz marketing jedenfalls immer


----------



## RedSKull (28. Januar 2013)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Morgen müsste der gePushte RC4 aus England zurück kommen. Probegefahren wird dann wahrscheinlich leide erst im März/April.



Dämpfer ist da, TF empfiehlt mir eine 325lbs/in Feder, also 50lbs/in weicher als ich bisher gefahren bin. Hmm...

Dürfte sich bei dem Tuning von TF übrigens um das Factory Tuning *Elite* von Push handeln, die originale HSC Feder ist auf jeden Fall mitsamt Federteller rausgeflogen.
Der Preis von 179 GBP gesamt, plus ~16 Euro Versand nach England ist natürlich kein Schnäppchen, aber in der Vergangenheit hatte ich schon zwei Push getunte Dämpfer und die waren einfach richtig gut abgestimmt.


----------



## martinfueloep (28. Januar 2013)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Dämpfer ist da, TF empfiehlt mir eine 325lbs/in Feder, also 50lbs/in weicher als ich bisher gefahren bin. Hmm...


 
wie schwer bist du denn?


----------



## RedSKull (28. Januar 2013)

So 86kg ohne Klamotten gerade, im Sommer etwas weniger.

Weiß es gerade nicht mehr so genau, aber ich denke 88 Kilo hatte ich angegeben für die Abstimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (28. Januar 2013)

RedSKull schrieb:


> So 86kg ohne Klamotten gerade, im Sommer etwas weniger.
> 
> Weiß es gerade nicht mehr so genau, aber ich denke 88 Kilo hatte ich angegeben für die Abstimmung



Danke! Ich fahr mit meinen ca. 78kg nackisch die 300er Feder, was sich gut anfühlt, und dein Posting bestätigt mich jetzt. Ich hatte nämlich schon überlegt, mir für den Frühling eine 350er Feder zu holen, einfach um sie mal zu probieren...das dürfte jetzt nicht notwendig sein.


----------



## Marder (28. Januar 2013)

der tf- spring calculator haut bei mir mit 83kg eine 362 raus... hatte gehofft die 350er titanfeder weiter zu fahren

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie das so passt :/


----------



## RedSKull (28. Januar 2013)

Mit Seriendämpfer fand ich die 350er zu weich, die 375 passte optimal.
Deshalb kann ich die Empfehlung zur 325er nicht ganz verstehen.

Ein Freund ist mit BOS Dämpfer und ähnlichem Gewicht auch eine 350er gefahren soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Marder (17. Februar 2013)

sooo... die 350er feder kommt mir schon recht weich vor - weiß nicht, wie ich mit der von bos empfohlenen 300er klar kommen würde


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Februar 2013)

übsch...


----------



## martinfueloep (22. Februar 2013)

Ein kleines Video-Experiment: ist die GoPro auch bei Nightrides einsetzbar? Ich würde meinen: mit den entsprechenden Lichtquellen schon...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/60203886"]Nachtschicht on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Börn__ (2. März 2013)

Hey super blöde frage. Habt ihr auch Probleme beim Hinterreifen ausbauen, irgendwie ist das Schaltwerk immer im weg. Bei allen anderen Rädern bisher war das nie ein Problem, Schaltwerk zurück ziehen und Rad rausnehmen, beim Legend will das aber irgend wie nicht. Hat wer einen Tip?


----------



## Marder (2. März 2013)

Börn schrieb:


> Hey super blöde frage. Habt ihr auch Probleme beim Hinterreifen ausbauen, irgendwie ist das Schaltwerk immer im weg. Bei allen anderen Rädern bisher war das nie ein Problem, Schaltwerk zurück ziehen und Rad rausnehmen, beim Legend will das aber irgend wie nicht. Hat wer einen Tip?



geht mir genau so beim x.9 9-fach... beim sunday wars angenehmer


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2013)

Neues Cage Lock Schaltwerk montieren ?


----------



## Börn__ (2. März 2013)

Ne, altes x9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (3. März 2013)

HAHA ich hab das Problem auch  

Ich hab jetzt immer in den mittleren Gang geschalten dann gings besser...oder ganz rauf je nach Ringzelgrösse...

Zwischen Hinterbau und Reifen ist halt gegen vorne nicht viel Patz, dann kann man das Hinterrad nicht so lässig rausnehmen


----------



## Marder (3. März 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> HAHA ich hab das Problem auch
> 
> Ich hab jetzt immer in den mittleren Gang geschalten dann gings besser...oder ganz rauf je nach Ringzelgrösse...
> 
> Zwischen Hinterbau und Reifen ist halt gegen vorne nicht viel Patz, dann kann man das Hinterrad nicht so lässig rausnehmen



beim sunday konnte man das schaltwerk halt auch weiter wegdrehen... beim legend kommt das sram dann bei mir einfach an den rahmen


----------



## xMARTINx (3. März 2013)

Gibt echt schlimmeres oder


----------



## Börn__ (4. März 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Gibt echt schlimmeres oder



Danke für den unwahrscheinlich produktiven Kommentar, niemand hat gesagt das es schlimm ist. Wollte lediglich einen Tip wie man es gut ausbauen kann.


----------



## lenog (7. März 2013)

wie san andreas schon sagte, ein neues schaltwerk mit cage lock könnte die lösung sein


----------



## Bierliebhaber (9. März 2013)

ist bei einem von euch in der cannoe der mittlere schweißpunkt gebrochen? also einer von den angepunkteten damit man die naht auf der unterseite ziehen kann...? ist bei mir der fall und ich würd gern wissen ob das schon öfter vorgekommen ist.


----------



## Börn__ (10. März 2013)

Hast du nen Bild davon?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (10. März 2013)

ja hab bilder... was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2013)

Und die Schweißnaht unten ist einwandfrei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (10. März 2013)

ja, die naht unten sieht einwandfrei aus.


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2013)

Schick doch mal Bilder an Banshee.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (10. März 2013)

ja, hab keith bereits geschrieben. ich schick ihm nochmal bilder, er hat bisher noch nicht geantwortet... vllt kann haha auch weiterhelfen, bernhard ich brauch dich


----------



## xMARTINx (10. März 2013)

Solange die unten okay ist sollte das eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Mal schauen was banshee sagt


----------



## lenog (10. März 2013)

den kleinen schweißpunkt hab ich garnicht am 2013er model, nur die ca. 2,3 cm naht unterhalb...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (10. März 2013)

der schweißpunkt unter der dämpferaufnahme hat leider auch nen riss... wird hoffentlich nur zum schweißen auf der unterseite gebraucht, mal sehen was keith sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rock_n_Ride (11. März 2013)

Der zweck des schweißpunkts ist doch sicher nur das anheften, um dann die schweißnaht zu ziehen. Und solange die intakt ist, wird wohl alles gut sein. Hat ja keine tragende funktion, der punkt.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (11. März 2013)

keith meinte er hat bisher sowas noch nicht gesehen, bernhard hat an keith geschrieben dass er es nicht für einen garantiefall hält denn die angepunkteten stellen dienen ja zum schweißen der unterseite. 
mal sehen was keith schlussendlich schreibt, ich denk auch nicht dass es irgendwie problematisch ist, mal abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2013)

Es wäre ja irgendwie vorstellbar, dass durch die kräftigere unter Naht die oberen Punkte unter Zug kommen und nachgeben.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. März 2013)

ich weiß es nicht genau, mal sehen was keith sagt...


----------



## xMARTINx (12. März 2013)

Das gibt's sicher öfter aber ist sicher noch keinem aufgefallen...na ja solang es unproblematisch ist,ist doch alles fein


----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. März 2013)

hm, ich bekomme wohl ersatz, keith hat das wohl auch noch nie gesehen. schön dass bernhard und keith so hilfreich sind, an der stelle vielen dank!


----------



## xMARTINx (12. März 2013)

Mmmh auch nicht schlecht neue Rahmen


----------



## Exxun (13. März 2013)

Hmm Keith wollte mir schon vor Ewigkeiten ein neues steuerrohr logo zukommen lassen welches mir in pds abgefallen ist. Vllt sollte ich mich auch mal an haha wenden 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrSnoxx (20. März 2013)

Fährt jemand nen Vivid im Legend? Wenn ja welchen tune?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (22. März 2013)

vivid tune frage wurde auf s10 glaub beantwortet, lies mal n paar seiten vorher durch...

wer in meiner nähe (Allgäu) hat ein Legend in Large wo ich mal probesitzen könnte? Ich würd gern mal nen Large fahren weil ich ja ersatz für meinen bekomme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenog (22. März 2013)

boah, das ist aber kulant vom Keith und natürlich gut zu wissen


----------



## Bierliebhaber (22. März 2013)

find ich auch, mal sehen wie der ersatz jetzt genau aussieht  wäre immer noch die frage wer in eins in meiner "nähe" in L hat zum probesitzen


----------



## Marder (22. März 2013)

ins ruhrgebiet willste wahrscheinlich nicht zum probesitzen kommen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. März 2013)

nordostbayern...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (22. März 2013)

@Marder
ich bin nächste woche ganz zufällig in Düsseldorf, Dortmund und Köln. so weit wäre das gar nicht


----------



## Marder (22. März 2013)

ja, komm vorbei... montag und dienstag bin ich wahrscheinlich selber nicht da

schreib mir einfach ne pn


----------



## FrozenSmoke (28. April 2013)

Servus Leute,
ich bin demnächst 3 Monate in kanada und würde mir dort gerne ein banshee legend gönnen.
Ich bin 1,72 groß und wollte fragen welche Größe ihr nehmen würdet?
Fahre hier in D ein Makulu in S. Bin letztens ein M9 Probe gefahren in M.
Beides taugt mir von der Länge her, allerdings ist beim M9 der Sattel viel zu weit oben und ich würde mir damit die Eier zertrümmern.
Wie schauts damit beim Legend aus? Wie weit lässt sich der Sattel denn maximal versenken?
Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet


----------



## stephan- (28. April 2013)

Bin nun kein Legend-Fahrer, aber bei deiner Größe würd ich niemals S kaufen, sondern immer M. Erst recht bei DH Rahmen...


----------



## martinfueloep (28. April 2013)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> ich bin demnächst 3 Monate in kanada und würde mir dort gerne ein banshee legend gönnen.
> Ich bin 1,72 groß und wollte fragen welche Größe ihr nehmen würdet?
> Fahre hier in D ein Makulu in S. Bin letztens ein M9 Probe gefahren in M.
> ...



Nimm das M! Ich bin 174, fahre das Legend in M mit ca 9cm weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze. Und das, obwohl ich bei allen anderen meiner Bikes die Stütze bergab voll versenke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (29. April 2013)

Ok alles klar das räumt meine Bedenken dann ein 
Vielleicht kann ich ja dann demnächst mein Legend hier posten!
Wenn ich es gebraucht kaufe, gibt es irgendwas spezielles auf das ich achten muss? Also irgendwelche bekannten Rissstellen oder so?


----------



## Exxun (30. April 2013)

Weiss Jmd wie es bei banshee mit der Garantie beim umlackieren aussieht

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedSKull (1. Mai 2013)

Exxun schrieb:


> Weiss Jmd wie es bei banshee mit der Garantie beim umlackieren aussieht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2



"This warranty does not cover damage from: misadventure,* unapproved modifications [including repainting the frame]*, 
improper assembly of components, or from direct impact in instances where there is simultaneous breakage of other 
component parts, the forks, or the Easton main tubes. We have designed our frames to be stronger than the 
components. In all of our tests, the components have broken before the frame" aus http://bansheebikes.com/wp-content/uploads/banshee_bikes_warranty_20081.pdf


----------



## Exxun (2. Mai 2013)

Danke 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MindPatterns (3. Mai 2013)

Hey, gibt es eigentlich einen guten grund, _kein_ Legend zu kaufen? Stehe im Moment zwischen Aurum, TR450 und dem Legend, wobei letzteres natürlich recht kostspielig wird. Aber mal abgesehen davon: Jemand hider, der den kauf bereut hat?
Und: Gibt es irgendwo Zubehör, mit dem man das dicke Blech unten am Tretlager schützen kann (außer Selbstbaulösungen)?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (3. Mai 2013)

ich hatte das tr450 in large, danach ein medium legend und jetzt ein large legend. ich bin letzte woche zufällig ein aurum am kohlern in medium gefahren, war von nem freund der ca das selbe wiegt wie ich aber mit ner etwas härteren feder unterwegs war. 

das tr450 ist ein guter rahmen, jetzt mit den flip chips im hinterbau noch variabler, (radstand, kettenstrebenlänge, und natürlich lw) hat leichtes bremsstempeln, einen langen radstand, man fährt es gefühlt weit über dem hr, zumindest ging es mir so.

legend ist halt n vpp, hat lange kettenstreben, kein bremsstempeln, arbeitet mit kettenzug um beim treten nicht zu wippen, fällt recht klein aus (reach), zentrale position

aurum hat ein recht langen reach und kurze kettenstreben, der hinterbau arbeitet unauffällig und ich hab mich darauf recht wohl gefühlt.

würde das tr wohl nicht mehr nehmen und eher auf ein legend oder aurum gehen, wobei mir als reines parkbike (nicht nur dh fahren) eher das aurum in den sinn kommen würde, da es sich recht verspielt fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exxun (3. Mai 2013)

Bin letztens ein aurum gefahren und finde dass es sich im Vergleich zum legend höher vorne anfühlt. Hat mir etwas die Sicherheit genommen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MindPatterns (5. Mai 2013)

Mann jemand was zur Größe sagen? Finde den Reach für ein M schon recht kurz (bin selbst 177). Jemand die gleiche Größe und kann etwas zum Fahrverhalten eines Legends in M sagen?


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Mai 2013)

Bin 1,78 und war mit m 100% zufrieden, wendig und liegt Super!


----------



## Fufi7 (5. Mai 2013)

bin 178cm und fuhr vor 3 jahren das tr450 in s bis vor kurzem ein legend in m und habe nun seit 3 wochen ein aurum in m. leider konnte ich das aurum noch nicht richtig auf DHs testen. nur in der stadt auf treppen und einen nahegelegenen kleinen jumptrail mit 5-7m race doubles, step up und anschl. 2m drop.
was ich aber jetzt schon sagen kann (die anderen bikes hab ich ja in der gleichen umgebung gefahren), dass das aurum mir jetzt schon am meisten spass bereitet. mir kommt der kurze hinterbau und die ganze geo sehr entgegen, mehr platz im cockpit gepaart mit einem ähnlichen wenn nciht sogar wendigerem handling als das banshee. auch der manual ist da nat. einfacher.
das banshee ist nicht so progressiv wie das norco was sich bei sprüngen positiv bemerkbar macht. der viergelenk hinterbau mit dem double barrel funktioniert bis jetzt absolute sahne...ewig lange treppen und landungen auf den treppen sind nicht spürbar, einfach wie butter, was beim banshee aber ähnlich war. auf bildern wirkt das norco etwas dünn und fragil, aber in echt ist der rahmen einfach genial, schön verarbeitet und supersteif. ca. 300g leichter dürfte er auch sein. wie du merkst bin ich ein absoluter fan, aber das legend fand ich auch immer top und in M wendig...was ich hier toll finde ist der tiefe schwerpunkt. das gibt einem ein gutes balancegefühl, auch in anliegern. ich habe den banshee rahmen nur mit folie abgeklebt...das "kanu" ist derart massiv. dranfliegende steine waren da kein problem. das tr450 kann ich leider nur in gr. S bewerten, aber mit sicherheit auch ein top rad mit vielleicht dem meisten pop für sprünge. nach dem nächsten we kann ich dir mehr sagen, kannst mich ja dann anschreiben. 
auf dem jumprtail und den sprüngen hab ich mich bei nur einem abend fahrpraxis schon gleichgut bzw sogar besser gefühlt. also eingewöhnungszeit war eig nicht lang.

also momentan würde ich mich auf jeden fall wieder für das norco entscheiden.


----------



## MindPatterns (5. Mai 2013)

danke für den ausführlichen ersten Bericht 

Das Aurum kommt tatsächlich etwas "dünn" auf den Bildern rüber, und beim Legend hab ich einfach das Gefühl, daß da ein Rad ist, dessen Konstruktion sich über die Jahre bewährt hat. Beim Aurum gibt es doch noch keine wirklichen Langzeittests, oder? Soviel ich weiß ist das doch erst letztes Jahr mit dem Aurum 2 massenmarkttauglich geworden?

Wenn ich zwischen beiden blind entscheiden müßte würde ich halt zum Legend greifen, weil es vertrauenserweckender daherkommt (natürlich auch weil Banshee draufsteht... )



Fufi7 schrieb:


> bin 178cm und fuhr vor 3 jahren das tr450 in s bis vor kurzem ein legend in m und habe nun seit 3 wochen ein aurum in m.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (6. Mai 2013)

warum liest du nicht auch im aurum thread, ist nicht böse gemeint sondern nur ein hinweis. 
versuch am besten beide bikes zu testen, am gk sind öfter legends unterwegs, einfach mal fragen ob du probesitzen kannst, ich denke das würde dir bei der entscheidung sehr helfen

ich war heut das zweite mal mit meinem neuen large im park unterwegs, das ding läuft! bin ca. 180cm


----------



## MindPatterns (6. Mai 2013)

Hab mich natürlich schon im Aurum-Forum erkundigt. Allerdings nicht sehr hilfreich. Die finden ihr Rad da genauso geil wie die Jungs hier


----------



## Exxun (6. Mai 2013)

Machst auch eigentlich mit beiden nix falsch. Wenn dir beide gefallen lass den Geldbeutel entscheiden oder die Optik

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## berkel (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte mich auch sehr für das Aurum interessiert und konnte eins letzten Herbst in Lenzerheide (TestRIDE) probefahren. Leider kann man an dem Testtag nicht groß was am Setup machen bzw. in diesem Fall gar nicht. Ich war nach der Abfahrt sehr enttäuscht, in den ruppigen Passagen war das Aurum total unruhig und kaum auf Linie zu halten. Es fuhr sich eher wie ein Freerider - wendig und handlich, aber eben nicht besonders laufruhig. Da waren Welten zwischen den anderen Testbikes (Wilson, Gambler und v10).
Ich will das Aurum nicht schlecht machen und weiß nicht wie viel Anteil das Fahrwerkssetup an meinem Eindruck hatte. Zudem kommen noch Fahrstil und Vorlieben dazu. Für mich war es danach halt aus dem Rennen, da ich ein eher laufruhiges Bike zum DH Fahren suchte.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen kann ich jedenfalls nur empfehlen mehre Bikes probezufahren. Die Testräder fuhren sich alle sehr unterschiedlich, nicht nur vom Setup, auch von der Geometrie.

Ich habe mir jetzt einen gebrauchten Legend Rahmen gekauft, da der von den Geodaten eigentlich genau das kombiniert was mir an den Testrädern gefallen hat - lange Kettenstreben, tiefes Tretlager, nicht zu flacher Lenkwinkel. Ich bin bisher nur einmal auf einem Haustrail gefahren, der ist aber nicht Bikeparkmäßig und es passt momentan das Gesamtsetup noch nicht (vorne zu weich, hinten zu hart, Lenkerposition). Deshalb kann ich leider noch keinen Vergleich ziehen. Die Parks haben hier leider noch nicht auf.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. Mai 2013)

weil hier so selten neue bilder auftauchen... ich bin auf dem l sehr, sehr zufrieden und das bei meinen knappen 181


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (12. Mai 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> weil hier so selten neue bilder auftauchen... ich bin auf dem l sehr, sehr zufrieden und das bei meinen knappen 181



du warst vorher auf einem M, oder? Hast Du den zurückgeben können?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. Mai 2013)

nicht wirklich zurück geben aber ich hab getauscht, richtig. war mir beim kauf des ersten schon nicht sicher, ob ich ein l oder ein m nehmen soll, war zufrieden aber ich wollte einfach mal das l testen. für mich läuft die kiste, jetzt muss nur mal wieder das spiel in den buchsen eingestellt werden, die ptfe-band lösung will ich eigentlich nicht die ganze saison fahren...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Mai 2013)

welches buchsenspiel?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. Mai 2013)

die gleitlager im dämpferauge passen ja nicht wirklich zu den schrauben, bei meinem ersten rahmen war da schon recht viel spiel und bei diesem hier ist das nicht anders. ich bin kein fan von bastellösungen...


----------



## martinfueloep (13. Mai 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> die gleitlager im dämpferauge passen ja nicht wirklich zu den schrauben, bei meinem ersten rahmen war da schon recht viel spiel und bei diesem hier ist das nicht anders. ich bin kein fan von bastellösungen...



Na dann: HUBER Bushings, hier werden Sie geholfen!
Hatte sie schon am Trek Scratch, und sobald ich den Dämpfer wieder ausbaue und die Bolzen vermessen kann, bekommt sie auch das Legend verpasst.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. Mai 2013)

aber der bolzen ist ja genau das problem. dieser wird neu gedreht, denn die huber-buchsen helfen da auch nichts wenn die hälfte der buchsenlauffläche sich auf nem geschnittenen gewinde dreht... 
übrigens verschleißen diese schneller, was man auch leicht anhand des datenblattes für das verwendete material rausfinden kann.


----------



## MindPatterns (13. Mai 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> aber der bolzen ist ja genau das problem. dieser wird neu gedreht, denn die huber-buchsen helfen da auch nichts wenn die hälfte der buchsenlauffläche sich auf nem geschnittenen gewinde dreht...




Also verstehe ich das richtig, daß das Gewinde bei den Bolzen von Haus aus zu lang ist, daß das Dämpferauge bzw. die Buchsen zum Teil noch auf dem Gewinde aufliegen?


----------



## ewoq (13. Mai 2013)

sehr schönes legend styleroyal


----------



## RedSKull (13. Mai 2013)

Der Bolzen dreht sich doch nicht??!!

Es ist relativ egal, ob die Schrauben Spiel in den Bolzen/den Achsen haben. Die Schraube spannt nur die Achse axial ein.

Wo soll denn das Gleitlager Kontakt mit einem Gewinde haben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. Mai 2013)

@ewoq
danke, wenn jetzt von silk noch die grafiken kommen bin ich glücklich 

 @MindPatterns
genau so ist es, es ist halt ne standardschraube 

 @RedSKull
ne, der Bolzen dreht sich nicht aber das dämpferauge, was den selben effekt hat. die gleitbuchse im dämpferauge liegt an. wenn du bilder von meiner alten schraube und den gleitbuchsen des dämpferauge siehst weißt genau dass die gewindegänge sehr wohl mit der buchse in kontakt kommen.


----------



## ewoq (13. Mai 2013)

für die boxxer? finde die nackte eigentlich recht geil ...


----------



## berkel (13. Mai 2013)

@styleroyal
Wie RedSkull schon sagt sollen die Buchsen ja nicht auf der Schraube drehen! Miss mal genau die Buchsenbreite. Bei meinem Dämpfer hatten die Buchsen nur 22,0mm statt der benötigten 22,2mm. Da das Canoe sehr steif ist kann die Schraube dann nicht die Buchsen klemmen und diese drehen dadurch auf der Schraube.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. Mai 2013)

ja für die boxxer, ich finds ein wenig nackig vornerum...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. Mai 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> @styleroyal
> Wie RedSkull schon sagt sollen die Buchsen ja nicht auf der Schraube drehen! Miss mal genau die Buchsenbreite. Bei meinem Dämpfer hatten die Buchsen nur 22,0mm statt der benötigten 22,2mm. Da das Canoe sehr steif ist kann die Schraube dann nicht die Buchsen klemmen und diese drehen dadurch auf der Schraube.



ok, hier scheint der fehler bei mir zu liegen. ich hab sie schon mal vermossen, ich glaub sie waren unter 22,2mm. na dann erstmal schauen ob sich damit mein problem behebt. danke für die info!


----------



## MindPatterns (13. Mai 2013)

Genau, im Normalfall werden ja die Buchsen geklemmt und das Auge dreht sich "auf" den Buchsen. Wenn Spiel da ist, werden wohl die Buchsen nicht in Ordnung sein. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit dem CCDB Air im Rune V2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Mai 2013)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Der Bolzen dreht sich doch nicht??!!
> 
> Es ist relativ egal, ob die Schrauben Spiel in den Bolzen/den Achsen haben. Die Schraube spannt nur die Achse axial ein.
> 
> Wo soll denn das Gleitlager Kontakt mit einem Gewinde haben???



eben, deshalb meine Frage, wusste nicht so recht was da sein soll...


----------



## martinfueloep (22. Mai 2013)

Nachdem die Frage nach den nicht spielfreien Buchsen ja jetzt geklärt scheint, poste ich meines in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe. Mit 78kg nackig passt mir die harte Feder in der Boxxer und die 325 K9 im Heck ganz gut. 





Unglaublich, wie viel Spaß ich damit an den ersten beiden echten Bikeparktagen hatte!


----------



## MindPatterns (22. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal, das Gewinde für die Hinterachse, ist das tatsächlich hinten in den Ausfallenden drin? Das heißt, man kann da nix austauschen, wenn da irgendwas mal kaputtgeht, oder?

@martinfueloep schicker Bock! Das ist ein L, oder?


----------



## martinfueloep (22. Mai 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> @martinfueloep schicker Bock! Das ist ein L, oder?



danke! ist ein M!


----------



## RedSKull (22. Mai 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Sagt mal, das Gewinde für die Hinterachse, ist das tatsächlich hinten in den Ausfallenden drin? Das heißt, man kann da nix austauschen, wenn da irgendwas mal kaputtgeht, oder?
> 
> @martinfueloep schicker Bock! Das ist ein L, oder?



Mir fällt kein Grund ein, warum das Gewinde mal kaputt gehen sollte.
Außer Korrosion vielleicht.

Und falls man es doch schafft: Gewinde rausbohren und eine andere Achse verbauen, mit Mutter oder Schraube als Konterung.



Fährt eigentlich jemand die Titanachse, die es ja angeblich geben soll?
Ich hau mir ständig die Maxles (Hebel und Achsansatz) kaputt. Und die sind nicht gerade billig.

Gerüchteweise passt ja auch was von Sixpack oder so!?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Mai 2013)

sixpack sollte passen... wois aber niat 100% einfach mal messen....


----------



## Bierliebhaber (22. Mai 2013)

die ti-achse wurde schon durch ne aluversion laut bernhard ersetzt, er hat aber noch ein paar ti-achsen zum guten kurs da. 

kannst aber auch die aluversion bei ihm anfragen, wird nicht viel mehr als die sixpack kosten und passt halt garantiert...


----------



## lenog (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, poste hier mal mein fertiges Banshee Legend. Besser Spät als nie.


----------



## MindPatterns (28. Mai 2013)

Was ein scharfes Ding! <3 Was fährst Du für einen LRS?

EDITH:
Rahmengröße?


----------



## lenog (28. Mai 2013)

Sun Ringlé A.D.D. Pro 

Größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (28. Mai 2013)

@ Styleroyal

I hab die Ti-Achse drin  Die wird reingeschraubt und dann von der anderen Seite noch gesichert..


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Mai 2013)

die stütze is falsch rum drin...


----------



## lenog (29. Mai 2013)

noch ein Foto von der Schokoladenseite...


----------



## 26TriXXer (29. Mai 2013)

lenog schrieb:


> noch ein Foto von der Schokoladenseite...


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Mai 2013)

@lenog: wie schwer ist das Legend?


----------



## lenog (1. Juni 2013)

grad nix zum wiegen da, aber tippe mal auf oldschoolige 18,3 kg?

hab's wiegen können, ergebnis: 17,9 kg


----------



## Bierliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

hat mir gerade jemand die abmessung oder bezeichnung der lager vom legend parat? die im main pivot sind 6202 2rs (15 35 11), aber welche waren in der wippe / dem hinterbau? Hab mein legend gerade nicht zur hand, danke schonmal 
  @lenog
schönes rad


----------



## berkel (3. Juni 2013)

Die anderen Lager sind 6001 2RS(R)


----------



## ewoq (3. Juni 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> sixpack sollte passen... wois aber niat 100% einfach mal messen....



die sixpack achse passt nicht richtig, ist minimal zu dick. vermutlich toleranzprobleme. habe eine schraubachse von zonenschein drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

@berkel
merci!


----------



## martinfueloep (7. Juni 2013)

Hier kommt mal wieder eine Legende in Bewegung:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/67841135"]Bikepark Zauberberg/Semmering - DH Line on Vimeo[/ame]

Das Ding macht unglaublichen Spaß und ist so ganz nebenbei richtig schnell - deutlich schneller, als ich es zur Zeit verkraften kann!

Aber: ich arbeite daran, meinen Speed an den des Legends anzunähern


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand die Drehmomentangaben für die Hinterbaulager parat?

Was empfehlt ihr eigentlich für die Schraubachse im Hinterbau (Gewinde im Rahmen): LocTite oder doch lieber etwas fest? Werd wg. Transport das HInterrad halt relative häufig ausbauen, deshalb wird etwas Fett evtl. die bessere Wahl sein?


P.S.:
Was für eine Achse war bei euch eigentlich dabei? ich hatte etwas das so aussah wie eine Maxxle, schwar eloxiert mit dem Drehmomentangaben auf den Kappen. Also definitiv kein Titan - dachte eigentlich, die Titanachse wird mit dem Legend ausgeliefert...

EDITH 2:
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			
				styleroyal schrieb:
			
		

> die ti-achse wurde schon durch ne aluversion laut bernhard ersetzt, er hat aber noch ein paar ti-achsen zum guten kurs da.
> 
> kannst aber auch die aluversion bei ihm anfragen, wird nicht viel mehr als die sixpack kosten und passt halt garantiert...



Haben die Titan-Achsen nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Exxun (10. Juni 2013)

noch ein bild aus pds gefunden


----------



## Bierliebhaber (10. Juni 2013)

@ mindpatterns
doch, die haben sicher funktioniert... aber ne aluachse verrichtet den dienst genau so, ist dabei leichter und günstiger herzustellen. ich denke deshalb wurde auf ne aluversion gewechselt, was ja nicht schlechter sein muss.


----------



## RedSKull (11. Juni 2013)

Guter Kurs für die Ti Achse heißt aber trotzdem noch 69,- Euro. Hab gerade angefragt. Muss ich mir mal überlegen.

Bei der Sixpack Achse macht mir etwas Angst, dass die hohlgebohrt ist. 
Meine Erfahrung sagt, dass ich ziemlich hart zu meinem Material bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenog (11. Juni 2013)

wenn man schon die möglichkeit hat eine titanachse zu bekommen, dann würde ich auch eine solche verbauen. an meinem 2013er modell ist sie werkseitig auch aus titan (sicherlich kein alu). die achse ist schließlich ein statischer bestandteil des rahmens und sollte nicht durch buntes spielzeug von sixpack ersetzt werden.


----------



## RedSKull (11. Juni 2013)

Zumindest massive Alu-Achsen sind schon auch ausreichend stabil.
Ohne Klemmung im linken Ausfallende weiß ich nicht ob Titan da überhaupt einen großen Unterschied aus macht.


Aber eine hohlgebohrte Alu Achse um noch ein paar Gramm zu sparen...weiß nicht ob das so gut ist bzw. zu viel des Guten.

Wobei, wenn ich so überlege, ist die Maxle Lite nicht auch hohl, die früher Standard am Legend war und bei mir noch ist?!

Eigentlich habe ich nur überlegt zu wechseln, weil ich mir so gerne die Schnellspannhebel und den Achsansatz der Maxle zerstöre - steht halt doch ein wenig über.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (19. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute,
Fahre seit 2 Monaten n Banshee Legend in M 
Da die Kiste doch recht schwer ist (habe keine Waage zur Hand, laut Vorbesitzer so um die 18 kg), habe ich mir überlegt auf einen Luftdämpfer umzusteigen. Fahre momentan einen Manitou Revox mit 350er Feder bei 72 kilogramm nackt und komme mit dem Setup perfekt zurecht.
Trotzdem ist der Wunsch nach einem Luftdämpfer da, wsl. auch wegen sehr großem Haben-wollen-Effekt...
Hat hier jmd. einen Vergleich zwischen Double Barrel Air und Vivid Air? Das wären die beiden Standardkandidaten die mich interessieren würden. Vivid Air würde ich vorziehen, da leichter abzustimmen. Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen und euer Set-up bzw. Tune der Dämpfer mitteilen könntet!


----------



## Exxun (19. Juli 2013)

Fahre den ccdb Air orientiert am Base tune von der hp. Habe lsr etwas schneller und lsc etwas mehr. Bin sehr zufrieden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ooib (3. August 2013)

Hey Leute!

Ich denke das Problem mit den Dämpferbolzen und den Dämpferbuchsen ist bekannt? Die Buchsen schlagen mit der Zeit den Bozen klein. Also ich hab schon ordentlich Spiel. Dört wo das Schaftstück aufhört und das Gewinde beginnt, sind ordentlich die Gewindegänge kleingeschlagen. Hab jetzt etwas Isolierband rumgewickelt, so geht's einigermassen. Hab nur vorne im Canue Spiel. 
Habt ihr andere Lösungen? Weiss wer das genau Gewinde vom Bolzen?

Gruss Fabio


----------



## xMARTINx (4. August 2013)

Eventuell ne Schraube mit mehr Schaft nehmen,also ne längere und das Gewinde dann aufs passende Maß kürzen,Schrauben hätte ich auf Arbeit...


----------



## ooib (4. August 2013)

Ja das wäre die professionellste Lösung. Ohne gebastell...

Das Gewindemass weisste grad zufällig?


----------



## xMARTINx (4. August 2013)

Mh nee,hab ja leider auch kein legend mehr.falls du Schrauben brauchst schreib ne pn


----------



## berkel (4. August 2013)

Ich zitiere mich noch mal zum Bolzen-/Buchsenthema:



berkel schrieb:


> Wie RedSkull schon sagt sollen die Buchsen ja nicht auf der Schraube drehen! Miss mal genau die Buchsenbreite. Bei meinem Dämpfer hatten die Buchsen nur 22,0mm statt der benötigten 22,2mm. Da das Canoe sehr steif ist kann die Schraube dann nicht die Buchsen klemmen und diese drehen dadurch auf der Schraube.



Die Schraube müsste ganz normal M8 sein.


----------



## ooib (4. August 2013)

Ahh Danke sehr  Ganz normale M8 kann ich auch auftreiben  Werde mal schauen.. Buchsen werden auch gemessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exxun (10. August 2013)

Handyfoto aber riss ? Wäre eine komische Stelle

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## xMARTINx (10. August 2013)

Bestimmt Stein gegen geflogen, Foto ist halt auch nicht gut


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. August 2013)

hat jemand von euch mal beim legend den lenkwinkel genau bestimmt? ich hab das gefühl dass die geoangabe nicht sein kann bei meinem large, meine boxxer ist komplett ausgezogen und der radstand ist 119,2cm, also nen cm kürzer als angegeben. kommt mir beim fahren auch viel steiler vor, bin im vergleich auf der selben strecke zwei räder mit 63,5 und 63 grad gefahren und die lagen deutlich satter und waren bei gut geschwindigkeit nicht annährend so kibbelig und untersteuernd. die angabe von 63,8 kann nicht passen.


----------



## 26TriXXer (13. August 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch mal beim legend den lenkwinkel genau bestimmt? ich hab das gefühl dass die geoangabe nicht sein kann bei meinem large, meine boxxer ist komplett ausgezogen und der radstand ist 119,2cm, also nen cm kürzer als angegeben. kommt mir beim fahren auch viel steiler vor, bin im vergleich auf der selben strecke zwei räder mit 63,5 und 63 grad gefahren und die lagen deutlich satter und waren bei gut geschwindigkeit nicht annährend so kibbelig und untersteuernd. die angabe von 63,8 kann nicht passen.


 
Weiß zwar nicht wie genau diese Dinger sind aber ich denke mal mit einer ruhigen Hand wirst du es einigermaßen genau bestimmen können:

Lade dir ein App für dein Smartphone runter (oder mehrere - nimm dann den Durchschnitt) alá Wasserwaagen. Hierbei solltest du auch den Winkel angezeigt bekommen.
Alle anderen Methoden sind meiner Meinung nach noch ungenauer.


----------



## ooib (13. August 2013)

Hey ich werde bei mir mal den Radstand messen.. Hab ja aber eine Sc drinne.. Zocchi 66, weiss noch bei meiner Totem war der Radstand ziemlich genau 1201mm ...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. August 2013)

hey fabio, wär super wenn du das messen könntest und mir gleich die bauhöhe mit angeben kannst, dann hab ich nen vergleich. werd den rahmen strippen und mit winkeln nachsehen wie es genau aussieht mit der geo...


----------



## ooib (13. August 2013)

So hab grad noch ein aktuelles Foto beigefügt, gibt ja nicht viele mit SC

Also hab Gabeleinbaulänge so schnellschnell gemessen 571mm und zum Rahmen sind es ungefähr 584mm (Also Achse Gabel 90° Winkel mitte Casting) Und Radstand hab ich 1210 mm gemessen  Haha echter Lastwagen


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. August 2013)

axle to crown bei mir 576mm, boxxer auf 208mm ausgezogen, radstand 119,2cm. ab****, geht net klar..


----------



## berkel (14. August 2013)

Den Radstand bei meinem L mit Standard-Boxxer-Einbaulänge habe ich mit 1205mm gemessen, also wie angegeben (passt auch geometrisch zu Reach und Lenkwinkel).

Nachdem ich anfangs Probleme hatte, fühle ich (1,89m/85kg) mich nach ein paar Änderungen mit 350er Dämpferfeder, harter Boxxerfeder, 15mm Spacer, 60mm Hussefelt Vorbau und 780/38mm Lenker nun wohl auf dem Legend. Nur die Gabel ist mir über Bremswellen noch etwas zu bockig, passt aber von der FW-Ausnutzung mit der harten Feder - mit der Standardfeder ist sie mir zu sehr abgetaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (14. August 2013)

dann passt was nicht, fährst du nen zs? das wären ja 1,3cm ergo knapp über ein Grad weniger lw als bei mir.


----------



## berkel (14. August 2013)

Ja, ich fahre eine CaneCreek ZS Lagerschale.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. August 2013)

i ho a 1205!!!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. August 2013)

was für ne gabel fährst du, wie geklemmt, was für ein steuersatz? dank dir für die hilfe!


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. August 2013)

hab eben auch mal nachgemessen bei meinem Legend in M: mit 2011er Fox 40, FSA-Steuersatz mit flachen Kappen, 1cm Spacer unter der oberen Brücke + Standrohre auf Anschlag rausgezogen (das sie bündig mit der oberen Brücke sind) kommen knapp 63° raus. Imho passt das schon, die Gabel ist ca. 2cm höher geklemmt als es nötig wäre, dann wären es ziemlich genau die 63,8°.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (18. August 2013)

wichtig ist nur die einbauhöhe der gabel, angegeben auf der seite mit 570mm, bei mir hat die ausgezoge boxxer 576mm. trozdem ergibt sich ein 1,3cm kürzerer radstand, ergo passt was nicht.  
wenn man schneller fährt merke ich den unterschied recht deutlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (19. August 2013)

Sag mal... wurd bei Dir nicht der Rahmen ausgetauscht? Also nur der Hauptrahmen? Du hattest doch von M auf L gewechselt... vielleicht gibt es ja Unterschiede beim Hinterbau?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (19. August 2013)

das hintere rahmendreieck ist identisch, ergibt ja auch keinen sinn denn es hat sich ja von der geo nix geändert, die drehpunkte sind gleich. sonst könnte man ja nicht nen 10er hinterbau an nen 13er hauptrahmen montieren... und nein, schlussendlich hab ich nen kompletten bekommen. ich hab bernhard angerufen aber vor der eurobike geht da gar nichts...


----------



## xMARTINx (1. September 2013)

Hey, was für ein tune für den Vivid brauche ich im legend und was hat es für einen Sattelstützendurchmesser?
Danke

Edit: tune b sollte passen hab es gefunden


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2013)

30,9mm


----------



## xMARTINx (1. September 2013)

Danke


----------



## xMARTINx (8. September 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig die breiten der dämpferbuchsen zur Hand? Mein Rahmen kommt erst nächste Woche aber will Dämpfer schon bestellen


----------



## ewoq (8. September 2013)

http://bansheebikes.com/legend

da steht doch alles


----------



## xMARTINx (8. September 2013)

Okay besten dank

Edit
So es ist fahrbereit


----------



## xMARTINx (14. September 2013)

so endlich wieder ein legend,bin richtig happy!!!

mein altes






[/url][/IMG]

und endlich das neue





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

bisschen was wird noch geändert,muss den anderen laufradsatz wieder fit machen,da hats mir die felge zerlegt,ansonstn kommt noch neue sattelstütze,gabeldecals und nenn vernünftiger kettenstrebenschutz,aber erstmal läuft das baby

Und Foto draußen im Wald


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2013)

Geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (15. September 2013)

Danke ð


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2013)

10x besser als das Ion.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. September 2013)

Ach das Ion war schon super aber irgendwann musste einfach endlich wieder nen Legend her


----------



## Exxun (21. September 2013)

hätte mal jmd den reach vom legend in l?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. September 2013)

auf der banshee seite wenn ich nicht irre! klar felgen gehen nun mal kaputt - mit nem EX1750 im legend bei artgerechter haltung auf längere zeit sehr wahrscheinlich....


----------



## xMARTINx (22. September 2013)

Die halten ganz gut, nur bei Beulen recht anfällig


----------



## Deleted 275857 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hey bin neu hier und bekomme so wies aussieht recht billig ein Banshee Legend ^^ leider findet man über das Bike nichts im Internet. Gut ich lese eigentlich nie was von rahmenbrüchen oder sonst was das ja schon mal gut aber sonst positiv leider auch nicht wollte ma fragen da das hier der einzige thread is der da recht aktiv ist bzw. war was ihr vor dem bike haltet vorteile nachteile schlechte gute erfahrungen was ihr von anderen mitbekommen habt usw. würde mir echt weiterhelfen danke


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mein zweites und schlechte Erfahrungen... Nicht vorhanden!!! 
Auf pinkbike war vor kurzen nen Test vom Legend. 

Was möchtest denn speziell wissen? 
Ich persönlich würde es nicht hergeben für was anderes...


----------



## Deleted 275857 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ja ist i-was mit öfteren rissstellen oder so bekannt hab jetzt schon mehrere bikes gesehen bei denen jetzt n neuer rahmen dran ist weil er ausgetauscht wurder. D: Und  ob man damit auch gut freeriden kann also net nur die krassesten dhs runter sondern auch ma spaß auf nem flowigen trail haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (6. Oktober 2013)

Habe meines seit drei Saisons

- sehr steif
- auch mit dem Serien Fox RC4 ein richtig geiles Fahrwerk wenn es ruppig wird
- etwas schwer
- Hinterbaukennlinie sehr linear, also kein Durchschlagschutz über die Kinematik sondern nur über den Dämpfer
- für Fahrer über 1,90 gibt es keine passende Größe (meine Meinung)
- robuste, billig zu beschaffende Kugellager sind verbaut
- hatte nach fast zwei Jahren kleine Risse am Hinterbau, die betreffende Stelle sieht bei aktuellen Rahmen aber anders aus (ich wiege auch 85-90kg naggich  und habe einen etwas rabiaten Fahrstil)


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Oktober 2013)

wenn man unbedingt was negatives finden will am Legend:
- hinteres Dämpferlager + Zugstufenverstellung bekommen relativ viel Dreck ab
- die 4mm Inbusschrauben an den Achsen sind imho bisschen klein, größere Schraubenköpfe mit Torx wären schick. 

Ist alles in allem nicht dramatisch, ein DU-Bushing mehr in der werkzeugkiste schadet nie und an den 4 Schrauben dreht man nicht jeden Tag rum und die sind auch einfach getauscht.

Ich bin mit meinem nach einem Jahr immer noch absolut zufrieden und @Dagnih bzgl. Spass auf einem flowigen Trail: flow country in Bischofsmais geht schon, ist aber eher anstrengend.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Oktober 2013)

Wo genau gibt es Risse am Hinterbau? ð³ hab ich noch nie gehÃ¶rt 

Zum Hinterbau, meiner ist glaub noch nie durchgeschlagen obwohl ich den Federweg gut nutze...


----------



## Deleted 275857 (6. Oktober 2013)

Weis es net wo hab nur mitbekommen das der ahmen umgetauscht wurde D:


----------



## RedSKull (6. Oktober 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wo genau gibt es Risse am Hinterbau? ï¿½ï¿½ hab ich noch nie gehÃ¶rt
> 
> Zum Hinterbau, meiner ist glaub noch nie durchgeschlagen obwohl ich den Federweg gut nutze...



Hatte beim Serien RC4 den Bottom Out Versteller 3 von vier Umdrehungen drin, dann ging es. 
Bei 375er Feder und den erwÃ¤hnten 85-90kg ohne AusrÃ¼stung.

Risse, sh. Anhang, nichts dramatisches, aber tief genug um den Hinterbau tauschen zu lassen, was auch absolut schnell und unproblematisch geschah.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Oktober 2013)

Äh okay danke. 
Gut bei deinem Gewicht könntest auch ne 400er fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 275857 (7. Oktober 2013)

@RedSKull du meintest ab 1,90 gibt es keine passende größe bin 1,94 also nix passendes wie wirkt sich das aus was meinst du ?


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Oktober 2013)

Das legend ist recht kompakt, mit 1,78 fahre ich die m und find es perfekt aber würde auch mit ner l klarkommen


----------



## Exxun (7. Oktober 2013)

Dagnih schrieb:


> @RedSKull du meintest ab 1,90 gibt es keine passende größe bin 1,94 also nix passendes wie wirkt sich das aus was meinst du ?



mit 1.94 könnte L wirklich etwas klein sein


----------



## berkel (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin 1,89m und mir ist Gr. L etwas kurz. Fahre jetzt einen 60mm Truvativ DM Vorbau. Damit geht's, aber ich hätte schon lieber ein längeren Reach mit kürzerem Vorbau. Da ist aber auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir am Hinterbau ist auch was sichtbar... 






Wobei es nicht so richtig nach Rissen aussieht.


----------



## Trek-Slash8 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, weiß jemand von euch wann die die 2014er Legend Rahmen verfügbar sind ? Hab bisher nur die 2013er gefunden.
Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## san_andreas (9. Oktober 2013)

User "haha" fragen, der vertreibt die oder Mail an [email protected] .


----------



## Trek-Slash8 (9. Oktober 2013)

> user "haha" fragen, der vertreibt die oder mail an [email protected] .


 danke dir


----------



## kococchi (13. Oktober 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Bei mir am Hinterbau ist auch was sichtbar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think it is a imprint, residue after welding or hammering in fixture.
*Sorry for my language


----------



## Pure_Power (16. Oktober 2013)

Einige dürften es ja bereits gesehen haben. Ich bin von einem N Ion auf ein neues Legend MK2 gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Oktober 2013)

bis auf die reifen sehr schön....


----------



## Pure_Power (16. Oktober 2013)

Also Schwalbe taugt mir persönlich sehr gut! Guckst Du hier
Über die Faltreifen (FR) lässt sich streiten, langt aber für alles was bei mir in der unmittelbaren Nähe ist vollkommen aus. Wenn es in "artgerechtes" Terrain z.B. Bad Wildbad geht kommen selbstverständlich ein paar DH Pellen drauf.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Oktober 2013)

aber die stollen reißen aus bevor sie abgefahren sind...
krasses Foto - aber bist du dazu kommst die alle zu fahren sind sie hart und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen - das liegt  dann aber nicht an Schwalbe...


----------



## Pure_Power (16. Oktober 2013)

Das mit den Stollen hatte ich auch schon, kann man aber problemlos bei Schwalbe  reklamieren.
Bisher ist mir noch kein Reifen "ausgetrocknet".
Der Bestand hat auch schon deutlich abgenommen seit 05/2012, aktueller Restbestand.


----------



## Exxun (16. Oktober 2013)

bist  zufrieden mit den crampon pedalen ?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Oktober 2013)

ja, aber irgendwann wurde mir die raklamiererei zu blöd,,,


----------



## Pure_Power (17. Oktober 2013)

Wegen den Crampon Pedalen, die fahre ich inzwischen 2,5 Jahre.
Ich bin damals noch die alten 5050 Pedale gefahren und es war ein Riesenunterschied, hatte sich damals wirklich nach "mehr im Rad" stehen angefühlt mit den Crampon Pedalen. Aussen habe ich die langen Pins verbaut in der Mitte die Kurzen. Der Grip hat mir bisher immer gelangt auch wenn es feucht oder matschig war. Auch mit 5.10 Schuhen kein quietschen beim Antritt. Relativ Schienbein/Waden schonend. Es gibt aber auf dem Markt definitiv Pedale die (noch) mehr Grip haben, keine Frage.
Ich habe die Pedale relativ günstig bekommen und sie gefallen mir optisch sehr gut. Gewicht ist mit 400 Gramm ja auch nur Mittelfeld. Inzwischen nach fast 3 Saisons müsste ich mal neue Kugel-/Gleitlager verbauen. Aufsetzer und Steinkontakte haben die Pedale auch sehr gut weggesteckt.


----------



## ooib (18. Oktober 2013)

Weiss jemand was am Hinterbau verändert wurde? Auf 13? Steht jedenfalls so bei everyday26? Weiss da jemand was dazu?

Gruzz


----------



## xMARTINx (27. November 2013)

Chromag Pedale, meine persönliche Endlösung in Sachen Pedale!

Hab jetzt nen Angle Set verbaut, momentan 1 Grad flacher, die Tage gibt's Bilder und nen Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (28. November 2013)

So Jungs ich habe ein echtes Problem!
Mein Rad funktioniert eigentlich tadellos aber es knarzt furchtbar, bin mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher das es von der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme kommt, neue Buchsen und neue Schraube hab ich bereits drin, normalerweise bin ich eigentlich gut beim schrauben aber das knarzen bekomm ich nicht weg


----------



## martinfueloep (28. November 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> So Jungs ich habe ein echtes Problem!
> Mein Rad funktioniert eigentlich tadellos aber es knarzt furchtbar, bin mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher das es von der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme kommt, neue Buchsen und neue Schraube hab ich bereits drin, normalerweise bin ich eigentlich gut beim schrauben aber das knarzen bekomm ich nicht weg



Schon die Feder bzw den Federteller gecheckt? Das war's letztens bei mir...sandige Rückstände zwischen den Windungen und zw. Feder und Teller


----------



## xMARTINx (30. November 2013)

Ja alles grÃ¼ndlich sauber gemacht. Aber ich hab es endlich gefunden, das hintere Lager vom link im Hinterbau hatte einen weg, endlich ist das Rad wieder leise ðð»


----------



## Exxun (18. Dezember 2013)

Kriege bei meinem kaputten legend leider nur n neuen Hauptrahmen. Weiss jmd ob die farbe der Hebel die die selben ist wie beim 2012er Rahmen ? Sieht sonst echt nach bastelbude aus 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Dezember 2013)

Bekommst du den einen in RAW als Austausch?
Auf den Fotos sieht das rot der Links wirklich ein wenig abweichend aus:






*edit* Wobei:





Mir persönlich hatte der alte in raw/rot immer zuviel Rotanteil.
Wenn du einen neuen RAW Hauptrahmen bekommst könnte das doch ganz chic aussehen


----------



## Exxun (18. Dezember 2013)

Ja soll den Raw als Austausch geben. Aber denke werde es dann auch mit dem neuen Hauptrahmen verkaufen. Will mal wieder was anderes fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Bin mir unschlüssig wegen der Größe.wenn ich mir die Geodaten anschaue ist der Rahmen in M schon recht mini!ich bin 1,74 und fahre im moment ein Nukeproof Scalp in M,das finde ich fast optimal
gibt es hier ein Legendfahrer aus der nähe Heidelberg/Mannheim/Karlsruhe wo ich mal Probesitzen oder sogar mal eine Runde drehen kann.
intressant wäre M und L.


----------



## Pure_Power (29. Dezember 2013)

Bei 1,74 würde ich M sagen.
@numb87 ist bei >1,8X auch M gefahren.
Mein L, könntest Du mal Probesitzen in Darmstadt.


----------



## numb87 (31. Dezember 2013)

M passt dir locker! bei L kommst du bei deiner Größe ins trudeln.. bist gut 10cm kleiner als ich


----------



## FrozenSmoke (31. Dezember 2013)

Fahre bei ähnlicher Größe M und L wäre mir viel zu lang,
Edit: Hat jmd. von euch einen direkten Vergleich zum Revox im Legend? Würde mich interessieren ob man da noch mehr rausholen kann. Vorallem der Pedalrückschlag beim Treten auf Stein/Wurzelfeldern nervt aber ich denke dass das eher nicht zu beheben ist.


----------



## DaS KaNiNcHeN (1. Januar 2014)

welchen Tune sollte ich bei einem Vivid R2C im Legend wählen ?


----------



## martinfueloep (1. Januar 2014)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Vorallem der Pedalrückschlag beim Treten auf Stein/Wurzelfeldern nervt aber ich denke dass das eher nicht zu beheben ist.



den bekommt man angeblich mit einem 38er KB ganz gut weg. nachdem ich selbst aber nach wie vor mit 36er unterwegs bin, kann ich nicht bestätigen, ob das tatsächlich der fall ist.


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Januar 2014)

Also in Steinfeldern treten ist schon mutig. Ganz ehrlich?! Mir ist noch nie wirklich Pedalrückschlag aufgefallen


----------



## martinfueloep (1. Januar 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Also in Steinfeldern treten ist schon mutig. Ganz ehrlich?! Mir ist noch nie wirklich Pedalrückschlag aufgefallen


aufgefallen ist er mir schon - auf dem parkplatz. gestört hat er mich im fahrbetrieb aber noch nie, deshalb bin ich auch beim 36er KB geblieben


----------



## ooib (6. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute!

Weiss jemand wie das Banshee-Logo am Steuerrohr befestigt ist? Geklebt nehm ich an, aber wie, bzw. wie bekommt man es weg? Weiss das vielleicht jemand der den Rahmen lackiert hat etc. ?

Bekommt man die Legend Decals ab '13 irgendwo?

Gruss


----------



## Exxun (6. Januar 2014)

Beim 12er Rahmen mit doppelseitigem Klebeband meins ist mal abgefallen 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (18. Januar 2014)

Ich bin am Überlegen mir eine Banshee MKII von 2012 zu kaufen, allerdings bin ich jetzt etwas unsicher was die größe angeht.

Bin ca. 1,86cm und wollte eigentlich keinen langen Vorbau oder ähnliches fahren.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Januar 2014)

Nimm l


----------



## prof.66 (18. Januar 2014)

Ja war sowieso meine absicht, aber selbst scheint ja recht klein zu sein


----------



## Exxun (19. Januar 2014)

Geht schon. Was ich mich aber Frage warum sich die laut HP 415 cm reach gar nicht so klein anfühlen. Hat das iwas mit der Messmethode zu tun ?

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## MindPatterns (20. Januar 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob beim CCDB Air, der mit dem Legend kommt, die 3 großen Volume Spacer (Empfehlung canekreek base tune) bereits verbaut sind? Oder muß man die selbst noch anbringen? Ich hab zur Zeit keine einfache Möglichkeit, den Dämpfer selber zu öffnen, deshalb frage ich...


----------



## Exxun (20. Januar 2014)

Falls jmd noch ein Legend sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/313268-banshee-legend-mk-ii-2014-neuer-hauptrahmen-mit-ovp


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2014)

Finde ich super, wenn Rahmen immer ohne Dämpfer angeboten werden, dann schaut das Angebot erstmal interessant aus.


----------



## Exxun (20. Januar 2014)

Mit Dämpfer ists mit Sicherheit immer noch n super preis  Ist ja nicht so, dass da nochmal der Dämpfer UVP draufkommt.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Januar 2014)

So nen poliertes würde mir ja auch schmecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exxun (20. Januar 2014)

ich muss sagen, dass der rahmen mir so auch extrem gut gefällt. habe mich nur leider in ein carbongerät verliebt. aber wenn ichs legend nit weg kriegt wirds halt weitergefahren. gibt schlimmeres


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Januar 2014)

Was willst holen?


----------



## Exxun (20. Januar 2014)

Wilson c

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Power (20. Januar 2014)

Pfff... ich hatte schon Sorgen, dass du dir so ein Evil zulegen willst


----------



## Exxun (21. Januar 2014)

Die gehen ja nur kaputt 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## MindPatterns (30. Januar 2014)

EDITH:
Plötzlich zeigt der Base Tune Finder auf der CC Seite keine 3 Volume Spacer mehr an für den Dämpfer - sondern 0. gnarf. 

und hoch damit. Fährt überhaupt jemand den CCDB Air mit den drei großen Volume Spacern?


MindPatterns schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob beim CCDB Air, der mit dem Legend kommt, die 3 großen Volume Spacer (Empfehlung canekreek base tune) bereits verbaut sind? Oder muß man die selbst noch anbringen? Ich hab zur Zeit keine einfache Möglichkeit, den Dämpfer selber zu öffnen, deshalb frage ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exxun (30. Januar 2014)

also ich bin auch ohne gefahren. fand nicht, dass ich am ende noch mehr progression gebraucht hätte.


----------



## MindPatterns (12. Februar 2014)

Ich schraube gerade mein Legend zusammen und dachte eigentlich, die größte Herausforderung wäre das Bremsleitung-Kürzen. Weit gefehlt  Nachdem das ziemlich locker von der Hand ging, grübel ich gerade über das Innenlager, das ich verbaue.
Ich habe die Zee Kurbel und mir hierfür das Saint Innenlager gekauft. Laut Shimano-Anleitung habe ich das Innenlager mit allen 3 Spacern verbaut - 2 antriebsseitig, einer auf der gegenüberliegenden. Anscheinend kann ich nicht weniger Spacer verbauen, da sonst die Plastikhülse gequetscht wird, die als zusätzlicher Schmutzschutz des Innenlagers dient.
Da ich davon ausgehe, daß alle HT II Lager mit allen HT II Kurbeln (MTB) kompatibel sind (auch wenn Shimano eine Kompatibilität zwischen Zee Kurbel und Saint Innenlager nirgends listet  ), denke ich, daß die Kombination in Ordnung ist (bei Einwänden bitte hier direkt laut rufen). Mich verunsichert jetzt nur, daß die Kurbel auf der linken Seite nicht bündig mit der Welle abschließt - ich habe also dort, wo die Plastikkappe auf der Kurbel sitzt, einen ca. 3 mm tiefen "gap". Mir ist natürlich klar, daß das auch mit den Spacern zusammenhängt (und das auch etwas Raum für die Vorspannung da sein muß), aber da Shimano ja vorschreibt, daß man alle 3 Spacer verbauen soll, frage ich mich, ob es bei den Kurbeln nicht doch Unterschiede in der KurbelWellenlänge gibt?

Aber vielleicht hat jemand hier am Legend ja ein ähnliches Setup und kann dazu was schreiben! Cheers!


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch Antriebsseite zwei und andere einen Spacer mit komplett saint


----------



## MindPatterns (16. Februar 2014)

Fertig!


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Februar 2014)

Spitze!!!!


----------



## Pure_Power (16. Februar 2014)

Heute erste Ausfahrt


----------



## Exxun (16. Februar 2014)

Die Räder übersteigen den Autowert sicherlich um einiges


----------



## Pure_Power (16. Februar 2014)

Geringfügig


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Februar 2014)

Mach ordentliches Bild vom dreckigen Bock


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2014)

Saugeil...10000 auf dem Dach und drunter ein Auto im Wert eines guten Carbonlenkers !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (16. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht eines gebrauchten boobar


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. April 2014)

ggf. für Leute interessant, denen ein L noch etwas zu kurz ist: Works Components haben jetzt eine Kopie des Chris King *Greg-Minnaar-mein-V10-in-XL-ist-mir-zu-kurz-Steuersatz* im Programm mit 7mm mehr Reach:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/wo...st-ec49--ec49-headset-5--7mm-offset-363-p.asp


----------



## MindPatterns (21. April 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> *Greg-Minnaar-mein-V10-in-XL-ist-mir-zu-kurz-Steuersatz*





was würde an der stelle bzgl. Radstand mehr bringen? Steuersatz zum Ändern des Lenkwinkels oder einer, der das Rad halt verlängert? Wieviel mm schafft denn so ein Winkel-Steuersatz?


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. April 2014)

mehr Radstand dürfte ein Angleset bringen, das kann man sich mit dem advanced calculator ausrechnen lassen:
http://www.canecreek.com/angleset-calculator?calculator=advanced

Ist aber die Frage, ob man 1,5° oder 2° Winkeländerung wirklich will mit den 63,5° Lenkwinkel.


----------



## xMARTINx (22. April 2014)

Wenn man kein wc-Fahrer ist braucht wohl eher keine 2 grad, Serie funktioniert das schon sehr gut, fahre 1 grad das reicht völlig aus


----------



## RedSKull (22. April 2014)

Der Offset Steuersatz macht halt das Fahrrad länger, der Winkelsteuersatz dagegen ändert nichts an der gefühlten Länge, dafür aber das Lenkverhalten und die Gewichtsverteilung auf den Rädern.

Ich persönlich habe gestern mal kurz überlegt, den +7mm Works Steuersatz und einen kürzeren Vorbau zu verbauen.
Im Moment habe ich eine Offset Buchse vorne am Dämpfer verbaut und die Gabel recht weit durchgeschoben, einen flacheren Lenkwinkel brauche ich eigentlich nicht,  das Teil liegt bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten wie auf Schienen.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (29. April 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> mehr Radstand dürfte ein Angleset bringen, das kann man sich mit dem advanced calculator ausrechnen lassen:
> http://www.canecreek.com/angleset-calculator?calculator=advanced
> 
> Ist aber die Frage, ob man 1,5° oder 2° Winkeländerung wirklich will mit den 63,5° Lenkwinkel.



Wenn du den lenkwinkel beim legend mal bestimmst, kommst du aber nicht auf die angegebenen 63,8 grad. ich hatte -1,5 grad drin und das war weit besser zu fahren, obwohl man damit schon wieder ca. 5mm reach verschenkt.


----------



## xMARTINx (29. April 2014)

Wie hast du den lenkwinkel gemessen?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (29. April 2014)

auf unterschiedliche weisen bestimmt. rechnerisch, mit zwei apps, auf nem zeichenbrett... dabei lag es nie bei 63,8 grad. aufmerksam darauf bin ich durch den radstand geworden, auch so kann man es einfach zurückrechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (29. April 2014)

Was hattest du dann gemessen, mit welcher Gabel/Steuersatz?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (29. April 2014)

ausgezogene boxxer, die bauhöhe lag über der angegebenen von banshee, also daran lag es sicher nicht. und auch der untergrund war nicht schuld (im wasser), gleiche laufräder und reifen. gemessen ca. 1 grad mehr als angegeben, was auch die rückrechnung über den radstand bestätigt wurde.


----------



## xMARTINx (30. April 2014)

Hab es mit ner App und nen  Winkelmesser gemessen und bei mir hat es ungefähr hingehauen. Gabel war so das sie genau den Federweg nutzt, steuersatz war sixpack The Cup drin, mit dem einen grad jetzt find ich es echt perfekt


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. April 2014)

hm, muss ich mal bei meinem messen, wie es da aussieht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2014)

hab mittlerweile auch mal mittels iPhone-App nachgemessen, mit einer 40 1,5cm weiter draußen als nötig waren es ziemlich genau 64°.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (2. Mai 2014)

ja und jetzt senk sie mal auf die für die geo angegebene bauhöhe ab, stell dein rad mit neuen gleichen reifen auf nen komplett waagerechten untergrund und miss nochmal... bei ner gabel die eh schön höher baut und die noch 1,5cm ausgezogen ist würde mich das korrekte ergebnis jetzt schon interessieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2014)

also: Banshee gibt die Geo mit 570mm Einbauhöhe der Gabel an. Fox sagt 571mm für die 40 
( http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/2013_CD_user_specs.htm )

Ich hab die Gabel nicht zuletzt dank Marshguard ca. 1,5cm weiter draußen, wie weit genau muss ich nochmal messen. Und Reifen sollten nicht das Thema sein, 2,35er Magic Mary vorne + 2,3 Specialized Clutch nehmen sich in der Höhe nicht wirklich was. Offset-Bushings sind keine montiert. Und die Stelle an der das Rad stand ist hinreichend eben, wenn man das Rad um 180° dreht und die selben Winkel rauskommen


----------



## Bierliebhaber (5. Mai 2014)

es interessiert doch nicht warum du die gabel ausgezogen hast oder ob du kaum unterschiedlich hohe  reifen hast... 
fakt ist, dass du selbst mit 1,6cm mehr einbauhöhe und höherem vr bei 64 grad liegst...


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2014)

Ich würd mir für den CCDB Air gerne Huber Buchsen zulegen... hat jemand die passenden Maße parat?


----------



## Pure_Power (9. Mai 2014)

22,2x8

http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-legend-mountain-bike/
--> Geometry


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2014)

Alles klar, danke. Und der Lagerdurchmesser wird dann durch den CCDB Air selber bestimmt?


----------



## ooib (30. Mai 2014)

Moin Leute! Wenn jemand ein top erhaltenes Legend sucht wir bei mir fündig! Verkaufe mein Legend für ca. 2900 Euschen. Komme aus der Schweiz kann selbstverständlich in CHF bezahlt werden und über Abhohlung/Versand könnte man noch schauen wie des funktionieren würde  Gruss Fabio



http://traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=79401


----------



## weng (11. Juni 2014)

Moinsen... weiss jemand von euch, wo ich ein lagerset für den MKII herbekomme...???


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2014)

Wie wärs einfach mal mit dem Vertrieb ?
everyday26.de


----------



## RedSKull (11. Juni 2014)

Oder beim Lagerhändler, sind alles einfach zu bekommende und relativ günstige Lager.
Hauptlager (2 Stk) 6202-2RS, 10Nm für die Schrauben
alle anderen (6 Stk) 6001-2RS, 8Nm

keine mit dem Zusatz C oder C3 kaufen, die haben schon ab Werk mehr Spiel, sind für hohe Drehzahlen und auch keine EMQ.


----------



## MindPatterns (5. August 2014)

Ich wollte heute den Hinterbau auseinandernehmen um mal alles ordentlichst zu säubern. Allerdings sind alle Gelenke ziemlich fest ineinander... gibts da einen Trick? Oder ist kräftig ziehen okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (21. November 2014)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/First-Look-Updated-2015-Banshee-Legend-MKIII-DH-Bike,285

neues legend... gut auch dass der kickback angeblich reduziert wurde. damit bestätigt sich, dass der punkt an dem rahmen nicht nur mir störend aufgefallen ist bzw. belegt den auch als von mir störend empfundenen subjektiven fahreindruck.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (21. November 2014)

--- sorry, doppelpost ---


----------



## prof.66 (11. Januar 2015)

Welche feder fährt ihr den im MK2 bei ca 95kg fahrfertig `?

Hatte schonmal jemand einen vivid air probiert ?


----------



## RedSKull (15. Januar 2015)

Da würde ich auf 400 - 425 lbs/inch gehen, je nach Vorliebe und Dämpfer.


----------



## CDRacer (15. Januar 2015)

Also ich fahre bei ca 87-88 kg fahrfertig eine 400er Feder. Das könnte also je nach Fahrstil auch bei dir passen oder eventuell auch schon minimal zu weich sein.


----------



## prof.66 (15. Januar 2015)

Alles klar danke, dann werd ich mal ne 400er Probieren.

Dämpfer ist ein CCDB , 425 Federn gibts ja leider nicht bzw nur als TI-Federn


----------



## RedSKull (15. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre eine 375er bei im Sommer 90kg fahrfertig. Das geht noch, aber nur mit der starken Druckstufe vom getunten RC4 mit dicker Kolbenstange, 150 PSI Ausgleichsbehälter und 1 Umdrehung Bottom Out.
Wahrscheinlich gehe ich den Sommer aber mal auf eine 400er, auch weil ich im Moment wahrscheinlich auch gegen 95 Kilo fahrfertig gehe. 

Beim CCDB würde ich auf eine härtere Feder setzen, der hat die Endprogression vom RC4 nicht. Beim alten RC4 mit der dickeren Kolbenstange wirkt der Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter wie eine Zusatzfeder, das kennt der CCDB nicht.

Manitou Federn sollen auch passen.
Evtl. solltest du gleich mal eine 400er und eine 450er bestellen.


----------



## _arGh_ (15. Januar 2015)

gibts nicht von nukeproof noch stahlfedern in 25er schritten?

meiner erfahrung nach schlägt ein ccdb trotz theoretisch fehlender endprogression nicht so leicht durch wie die ach so progressiven foxdämpfer.


----------



## prof.66 (15. Januar 2015)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Eine 400er Feder wäre beim Dämpfer dabei den ich kaufen wollte, noch habe ich keinen. Also wer einen
besseren Vorschlag hätte zwecks Dämpfer immer her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Januar 2015)

ich bin mit 86kg + Klamotten beim CCDB auch ne 400er gefahren, 350 wäre viel zu weich, so war's echt super. Und falls es jemand interessieren sollte:
HSC 2,5
LSC 15

HSR 3,25
LSR 5

Umdrehungen bzw. Clicks von ganz offen.

(und wenn jemand ein Legend in M haben will => meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen  )


----------



## RedSKull (15. Januar 2015)

400er Feder fürs Heck und graue Feder für die BOS Idylle, mal sehen wie ich damit klarkomme.

Weil die Balance passt mir momentan bzw. passte. 

Das mit den 25lbs/inch Abstufung ist so eine Geschichte, teilweise haben die Standardfedern schon größere Abweichungen vom Nennwert als das. Bräuchte man mal eine Federwaage.
Meine 375er ist eine K9 Performance, also auch die billige von denen.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2015)

Kann mich noch an einen Federtest bei sicklines.com erinnern, da waren alle Hersteller ziemlich genau an den angegebenen Werten.
Damals war ich positiv überrascht.

Gefunden:

http://www.sicklines.com/tech/spring-rate-printed-vs-measured-ratings/


----------



## RedSKull (16. Januar 2015)

Ah, sauber, den Test kannte ich garnicht.

Also im Schnitt so 10 lbs/Inch Abweichung.
Ist nur dann doof, wenn man hypothetisch von einer 350er die 360 hat auf eine 375er wechselt, die 365 hat.


----------



## Juzo (6. Februar 2015)

servus leute!

bau mir grade mein legend auf!
ich wiege nackt 73kg, habe jetzt mal eine 300er feder in den vivid r2c gepackt - sollte passen?
derzeit ist noch ein M/M tune drin, M/L sollte aber besser zum hinterbau passen?
und falls wer ebenfalls den vivid fährt, welches setup? damit ich eine grobe orientierung hab!

danggö


----------



## P4Nane (26. März 2015)

Weis einer ob man über die Rahmennummer das Baujahr des Rahmens raus bekommen kann? 

Habe nämlich zweifel das mein Rahmen von 2013 ist, wie es mir der Verkäufer gesagt hat. Denke eher an 2010, 2011. 
Handelt sich um die Farbkombi mit Maxle Steckachse (siehe Bild)





an sich ist es eh egal da sich ja bis 2014 am Rahmen nichts geändert hat (soweit ich weis?) und der Zustand einfach klasse war. Nur rein Interesse halber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (26. März 2015)

Den Rahmen gabs in der Farbe 2010/2011 aber es kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Käufer ihn erst später gekauft hat


----------



## RedSKull (26. März 2015)

P4Nane schrieb:


> Weis einer ob man über die Rahmennummer das Baujahr des Rahmens raus bekommen kann?
> 
> Habe nämlich zweifel das mein Rahmen von 2013 ist, wie es mir der Verkäufer gesagt hat. Denke eher an 2010, 2011.
> Handelt sich um die Farbkombi mit Maxle Steckachse (siehe Bild)



Die Rahmennummer von meinem 2011er fängt mit P11 an. Keine Ahnung ob das Aussagekraft hat.

Gleiches Design wie bei deinem, nur in silber mit schwarz.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (26. März 2015)

P4Nane schrieb:


> Weis einer ob man über die Rahmennummer das Baujahr des Rahmens raus bekommen kann?
> 
> Habe nämlich zweifel das mein Rahmen von 2013 ist, wie es mir der Verkäufer gesagt hat. Denke eher an 2010, 2011.
> Handelt sich um die Farbkombi mit Maxle Steckachse (siehe Bild)
> ...


 
Maxle wurde sicher nur bis 12 ausgeliefert, ich hatte 3 legends und das 13er wurde sicher mit der Bansheeeigenen Achse (erst Ti und dann Alu-Version) ausgeliefert. Dekor vom 2012er war weiß beim black ano, der 13er hatte dann die neuen Grafiken. Ist sicher ein 10/11er modell.


----------



## P4Nane (26. März 2015)

Alles klar, vielen dank!

Nummer fängt übrigens auch mit P11 an.


----------



## Pure_Power (2. April 2015)




----------



## MindPatterns (2. April 2015)

Geile Bude! Welche Pedalen sind das am Legend? HT AE 03?


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2015)

Beide Räder sind top !


----------



## downhell666 (18. Mai 2015)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr so mit Luftdämpfern im Legend gemacht? Der Vivid sollte mit seiner Progression doch recht gut zu dem Hinterbau passen, oder?


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Mai 2015)

Ich habe hier noch einen nagelneuen CCDB Air aus meinem MK3 liegen (der ist über). Funktioniert gut egal ob MK2 oder MK3.


----------



## martinfueloep (19. Mai 2015)

downhell666 schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr so mit Luftdämpfern im Legend gemacht? Der Vivid sollte mit seiner Progression doch recht gut zu dem Hinterbau passen, oder?


Mein BOS Void funktioniert für meinen Geschmack sehr gut! Feinfühlig, hält in der Mitte gut dagegen und Durchschläge sind auch kein Thema mehr (im direkten Vergleich war der RC4 entweder viel zu weich oder unsensibel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (19. Mai 2015)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass sich mein Vivid Coil um einiges besser anfühlt, als mein alter Revox.
Luftdämpfer würde mich schon auch reizen. Oder doch lieber ne Titanfeder..


----------



## downhell666 (19. Mai 2015)

Ok, danke euch schonmal. Habe momentan den serienmäßigen RC4 mit Titanfeder drin. Der ist schon ok, nur finde ich daß Druckstufenverstellungen gefühlt wenig bringen...oder ich bin zu unsensibel...


----------



## RedSKull (19. Mai 2015)

RC4 tunen lassen bei TF in England bringt auch ganz viel.
Bin mit meinem super zufrieden.
Man kann endlich die Zugstufe verändern, ohne gleich die Druckstufe mit zu beeinflussen, und der Dämpfer bockt weniger, ohne wegzusacken. Ist insgesamt harmonischer.

Beim letzten Service wurde auch kostenfrei die Abstimmung geändert, nachdem ich jetzt eine härtere Feder fahre, als bei der ersten Abstimmung.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2015)

Der Mario tunt den RC4 auch, falls man nicht nacht GB verschicken will.


----------



## downhell666 (20. Mai 2015)

Das wäre auch eine gute Idee. Habe mit meiner Gabel bei JL Racing gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## _arGh_ (22. Mai 2015)

RedSKull schrieb:


> RC4 tunen lassen bei TF in England bringt auch ganz viel.
> Bin mit meinem super zufrieden.
> Man kann endlich die Zugstufe verändern, ohne gleich die Druckstufe mit zu beeinflussen, und der Dämpfer bockt weniger, ohne wegzusacken. Ist insgesamt harmonischer.
> 
> Beim letzten Service wurde auch kostenfrei die Abstimmung geändert, nachdem ich jetzt eine härtere Feder fahre, als bei der ersten Abstimmung.


erklär mal das mit der zugstufe..


----------



## RedSKull (22. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte beim RC4 vorher das Gefühl, dass eine Änderung an der Zugstufe sofort auch die Druckstufe mit beeinflusst hat, und das spürbar.
Ist ja auch klar irgendwie, der Bypass einer herkömmlichen Zugstufennadel wirkt normalerweise in beide Richtungen.

Jetzt hat Push/TF diesen Asymmetric Piston Bolt verbaut, der den Zugstufenbypass beim Einfedern komplett schliesst und damit die Druckstufe unabhängig macht von der Einstellung der Zugstufe.


----------



## _arGh_ (23. Mai 2015)

hat man sich das dann im endeffekt wie ein rückschlagventil beim alten vivid vorzustellen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Mai 2015)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> hat man sich das dann im endeffekt wie ein rückschlagventil beim alten vivid vorzustellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (23. Mai 2015)

ja genau das bild hatte ich mir vorhin ergoogled bzw deswegen frag ich.


----------



## RedSKull (24. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung, wie das beim Vivid aussah.
Das Teil mit dem Sechskant links unten auf dem Bild ist es.


----------



## RedSKull (27. Mai 2015)

Für die Facebook User ein Schnitt von dem Teil. https://www.facebook.com/pushindust...1432722503./10150661786402103/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bierliebhaber (27. Mai 2015)

das ding ist eine potentielle Fehlerquelle und macht druck und zugstufe bei nem monotube sicher auch nicht unabhängig. sehe da keinen vorteil, außer dass sich das öl hier wieder durch nen stack drücken muss. moment, das ist leider auch ein nachteil...


----------



## RedSKull (27. Mai 2015)

Solangs funktioniert 

Btw. Stack kann man das nicht nennen, das ist ein Rückschlagventil.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Mai 2015)

styleroyal schrieb:


> das ding ist eine potentielle Fehlerquelle und macht druck und zugstufe bei nem monotube sicher auch nicht unabhängig. sehe da keinen vorteil, außer dass sich das öl hier wieder durch nen stack drücken muss. moment, das ist leider auch ein nachteil...



äh, solange du per "Rückschlagventil" die beiden Bewegungsrichtungen trennst, wie soll sich Druck- und Zugstufe beeinflussen. Und Shim? Sowas hast du bei ziemlich vielen Gabeln, eine eher dicke Scheibe, die von einer Feder leicht auf den Kolben gedrückt wird. Über die große Fläche braucht's minimal Druck um die zu öffnen, der Querschnitt wird auch kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (28. Mai 2015)

ich habe so einen tf selbst. wenn du die version hast mit dem eigenbaukolben, dann gute nacht. aber wer merklich  bei einem oder zwei klicks zugstufenverstellung den einfluss auf die druckstufe merkt, sollte auch die verschlechterung des ansprechens auf schläge bemerken. man müsste mal feststellen wie viel veränderung das teil in einem dyno-test wirklich bringt.


----------



## RedSKull (28. Mai 2015)

Schlechteres Ansprechen auf Schläge? Konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Wie kam es dazu?
Meiner läuft seit zwei Jahren problemlos, genau wie der gePUSHte DHX davor und der gePUSHte Roco davor.


----------



## Juzo (3. Februar 2016)

Gude!

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Steuersatzmaße das Mk2 hat?

Danke!!


----------



## Juzo (3. Februar 2016)

Ist ein ZS49 - oben und unten! --> Dank dir Eike!
Kenn jemand noch einen Hersteller von "reach adjust headset" außer Workscomponents? Chris King bietet seinen ja noch nicht zum Verkauf an?

Danke!


----------



## Gunnar98 (3. Februar 2016)

Reverse!


----------



## Pure_Power (14. März 2016)

Mal ein aktuelles Bild, hat exakt 14,70 kg. Viel geht da nicht mehr... (Wobei der neue HR Hanf Dampf 120gr. schwerer ist als der Alte runtergefahrene)
Was auf jeden Fall noch kommt:
-Slapper Tape

Evtl. kommt noch eine RF SixC Kurbel ran und über einen Fox Float X2 könnte man auch noch nachdenken.
(Obwohl ich mit dem CCDB Air total zufrieden bin...)


----------



## xMARTINx (15. März 2016)

Wahnsinnig schönes Rad!


----------



## Pure_Power (15. März 2016)

Danke.


----------



## Mr.A (15. März 2016)

krass leicht.Was wiegt der Rahmen?


----------



## MindPatterns (3. Mai 2016)

Hast Du bei dem Legend Faltreifen & Tubeless montiert? Wie sind da Deine Erfahrungen?



Pure_Power schrieb:


> Mal ein aktuelles Bild, hat exakt 14,70 kg. Viel geht da nicht mehr... (Wobei der neue HR Hanf Dampf 120gr. schwerer ist als der Alte runtergefahrene)
> Was auf jeden Fall noch kommt:
> -Slapper Tape
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (3. Mai 2016)

Das sind keine FR Faltreifen sondern Super Gravity...
Keine Probleme, ob mit Schlauch oder tubeless.


----------



## MindPatterns (24. Mai 2018)

Mein Legend hatte ich zuletzt mit ähnlichem Setup bei 16,4 - die leichten Reifen waren hier ausshlaggebend. Ich bin immer Maxxis mit DD hinten gefahren, vorne einen breiteren WT Führungsreifen. Jetzt stehts im Bikemarkt


----------



## Jussi (4. Juni 2018)

Moin!

Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Legend MK3.
Verbaut ist der Fox DHX2 und ich wiege ca. 74kg nackisch...
Welche Feder habt ihr verbaut? Ich hab zu Hause eine 300er und 350er Feder.
Der SAG von 23mm erreiche ich eher mit der 300er Feder allerdings kommt mir das Rad dann so extrem weich vor das ich zur 350er Feder tendiere.

Wie sind hier eure Erfahrungen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## chlemerstift (12. Juni 2018)

Ich habe auch gleich ne Frage. An meinem Legend MK3 hat seit kurzem der obere, hintere Lagerpunkt spiel. Das heisst, der innere Hebel bewegt sich leicht in querrichtung hin und her, wenn ich am Hinterrad drücke. Die Drehmomente stimmen. Was kann es noch sein? Defekte Lager?


----------



## stecko (12. Juni 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Legend MK3.
> Verbaut ist der Fox DHX2 und ich wiege ca. 74kg nackisch...
> ...



Srrvus
Hab auch seit ein paar Wochen jetzt ein Lengend. Ebenfalls ca 74kg nackig, Fox DHX 2. Bei mir war bei Größe L serienmäßig eine 350er Feder verbaut. bis jetzt scheint die bei mir perfekt zu passen. 

Grüße


----------



## Jussi (12. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre zur Zeit auch die 350er Feder. War jetzt auch schon im Park, Federweg voll genutzt. Der Sag ist trotzdem nicht bei den empfohlenen 23mm. Werde es aber wahrscheinlich auch so lassen.

Nach den ersten Fahrten mit dem Legend fällt mir auf dass, das Rad Mega viel Popp hat, eig zuviel. Ich hab die Zugstufe schon recht langsam im Vergleich zur Gabel (Fox 40) extrem langsam, trotzdem Popp das Rad bei Kickern ordentlich von hinten.
Die Zugstufe der Gabel möchte ich ungern noch weiter aufdrehen. Im Stand hebt sich jetzt schon leicht der VR vom Boden.

Geht das nur mir so oder habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. Juni 2018)

Das ist beim legend durch den hohen anti rise und high Pedal kickback nicht nur dein Gefühl sondern tatsächlich Fakt der Kinematik. Ich hab das beim MK2 nie abgestellt bekommen, das MK3 hat zwar weniger kickback aber immernoch viel... Gabel mit schnellerer Zugstufe oder mehr Luftdruck könnte helfen, dass du eine höhere Front hast und die Lastverteilung auf dem Rad nach hinten geht; dann kannst du den Popp durch Gegendruck in den Beinen besser kontrollieren und wirst vom Druck nicht zu weit übers VR geschoben, was die Kontrolle nimmt. Ich hatte beim legend immer das Gefühl, dass meine Beine der limitierende Faktor sind nach 2 Tagen fahren. Die waren vom Gegendruck halten immer das erste, was krafttechnisch durch war obwohl sie ordentlich muskulös sind bei meinen 83kg auf 180cm Körpergröße. 

Viel besser wurde es nur durch nen neuen Rahmen, nem v10 was eigentlich auch viel recht kickback hat.


----------



## Jussi (17. Juni 2018)

Du schreibst das du es nie geschafft hast dies abzustellen. Was hast du denn versucht?
Mit wieviel SAG bist du gefahren? Gemessen im stehen oder sitzen?

Ich habe zur Zeit ein 34er KB vorne und eine 350er Feder verbaut.
Zur Probe habe ich jetzt mal von einem 0,5 Riser zu einem 1,25 Riser Lenker gewechselt. Probefahrt steht allerdings noch aus. Meine Befürchtung hierbei ist das ich evt nicht genug Druck auf‘s VR bekomme. Was ich noch versuchen werde ist etwas mehr HSC zu fahren, meist kickt das Rad bei steilen Kickern oder Kickern mit Rundholz beim Absprung. Die Idee dahinter ist, nicht so weit im Dämpfer abzusacken und somit weniger Rebound zu bekommen.
Alternativ werde ich noch besuchen die HSR etwas zuzudrehen, weil ich denke das diese mich auch kicken könnte.


Fährt hier einer ein Legend MK3 mit Fox DHX2?
Vielleicht kann er mal seine Einstellungen Posten.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (17. Juni 2018)

Was erhoffst du dir vom schließen der Druckstufe, dass der Hinterbau höher im FW steht und dann zu wenig Restfederweg hat um weitere Schläge richtig aufnehmen zu können? Ich hab beim MK2 die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Hinterbau durch viel Druckstufe sehr bockig und unsensibel wird. Statt dass der Dämpfer die Energie aufnimmt wandert dann dein Körpergewicht bei Schlägen nach vorne... dadurch ist das Gegendruck halten in den Beinen deutlich schwerer, wodurch ein Dämpfer sich gerne mal kickend anfühlt. Wobei ich mir gerade mal die Linkage-Werte vom MK3 angesehen habe, das sieht bis auf die Kennlinie und den immer noch sehr hohen Anti Squat ganz ok aus. Ohne den Axle-Path kann man jetzt die Kettenlängung und den Kettenzug nicht ableiten, das wäre noch interessant. Dein Pop-Gefühl kommt sicher vom Kettenzug, dem mittleren Kickback-Gradwert und dem recht hohen Anti Rise. Vereinfacht gesagt drückt bei einem AS von 100% genau die selbe Kraft zurück, die man einleitet. Ich sehe da am Sagpunkt um die 60mm Kolbenstangenhub gut über 150%, ergo kommt das 1,5 fache zurück.

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2015/11/banshee-legend-275-2016.html

Zum Thema Sag:
FW sag =/= Dämpfersag, da die Kennlinie ja nicht linear ist und man eig. berücksichtigen sollte wie progressiv / linear / degressiv die LR ist. Sag messe ich immer in einer normalen Fahrposition, also im stehen.

Was ich alles probiert habe:
CCDB; Fazit: Mit recht weit offenen Druckstufen fahrbar, allerdings zu wenig Endprogression für dicke Dinger (Roadgap in Saalbach unten auf der Z-Line, trotz sauberer Fahrweise war die Landung unangenehmer als es mit meinem damaligen Enduro zu springen was nicht sein kann)
Fox RC4: Viel mit Mario umgeshimmt, Druckstufe drastisch reduziert, BV ausgebaut, am Headvalve die Vorspannung des Koblens durch abdrehen der Fase weggenommen, Zugstufe umgeshimmt. Das Ergebnis war spürbar besser fahrbar, trotzdem waren bei einem WE in Schladming die Beine nach dem ersten Tag durch.
Fox Van RC MX TF-Tuned: War ok, aber hat mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen im Bezug auf den Preis.
Rock Shox Vivid: Hat nie recht gepasst trotz geändertem Midvalve, auch hier zu wenig Endprogression.
Kurzzeitig einen Revox, der orignial war. War ok, mehr auch nicht.

Federn zwischen 300 und 375 alles in 25lbs per inch Schritten, wobei ich sagen muss dass ich bei 76mm Hub bei anderen Rahmen (Summum zum Beispiel) immer bei 400lbs/inch mit meinen 83kg ohne Ausrüstung gut zurecht gekommen bin.

Ich bin auch mit dem KB von ursprünglich 38t auf 36t runter um gefühlt den minimal positiven Effekt auf den Kickback hinzubekommen. Wie viel Kettenzug und Kickback das Legend hat sieht man ja gleich wenn man das Hinterrad mal auf den Boden fallen lässt und die Kurbel stramm angestellt hat, also die Klinke im Freilauf oder Sie Stirnverzahnung gerade eingerastet hat. Da hörst einen ordentlichen "Klonk" und die Kurbel dreht sich min ne viertel Umdrehung gegen den Uhrzeigersinn...

Gabel in den Legends war immer ne MST-Boxxer, der Hinterbau konnte der Gabel nie folgen.

Der DHX2 ist ja von der Bauart als Twintube nahe am CCDB, wobei man im AGB mehr Druck fahren kann um die Progression leicht zu beeinflussen. Bei der durchhängenden Kennlinie denke ich aber dass ein Luftdämpfer die bessere option ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stecko (4. Juli 2018)

Also ich fahre nun seit 2 Monaten ja auch ein Legend MK3 Größe L bei 1,85m (aktuellestes Modell). Dämpfer auch Fox DHX 2 mit ner 350er Feder bei ca 74kg nackig. Gabel Mz 380 r2c2 Ti.

Hab jetzt schon einige Tage im Bikepark, letzten Samstag endlich auch mal wieder Bad Wildbad Dh1 (knüppel hart), und kann das „anstrengende Fahrverhalten“ überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen?!

Im vergleich zu meinem alten Intense M6 mit CCDB ist das Legend jetzt etwas straffer abgestimmt aber liegt genau so satt und spassig wie die alte Kiste ;-)
Auch ist die Gabel und Hinterbau sehr harmonisch.

Die Anzahl der Clicks vom Dämpfer weiß ich gerade nicht, is mir eigentlich auch völlig wurst solang das Fahrwerk macht was es soll! Steht gut im Federweg, sensiebel bei kleinen Schlägen und schlägt nicht durch obwohl der Federweg wenn nötig auch optimal ausgenutzt wird.

Grüße Timo


----------



## Jussi (4. Juli 2018)

Ich muß mich noch bei styleroyal bedanken für die Ausführliche Antwort 
Zur Zeit bin ich vom Doc gebremst und mein neues Legend steht gerade nur rum
Sobald ich wieder fit bin wird nochmal getestet.
Hab jetzt mal nen 1,25 Riser Lenker montiert bin mal gespannt wie es läuft.

@stecko 
Vielleicht hast du mal Lust deine Klickst zu checken und sie hier einstellen.
Hast du denn nicht das Gefühl das der Hinterbau kickt?
Ansonsten unterschreibe ich deine Aussage, fand das bei mir auch so!

Grüße 
Chris


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Juli 2018)

Hab mein 2017er MK3 jetzt auch soweit fertig bis auf hinteren Bremsadapter der morgen hoffentlich kommt. Muss ja sagen das der Lack (blau) echt übel ist, der Vorbesitzer ist wohl auch nicht pfleglich mit umgegangen aber das haben sie schon besser gemacht. Stört mich nicht da es im Winter eh neue Farbe bekommt. Ansonsten so vom aufsitzen fühlt es sich super an, Angleset ist drin und aktuell 62 Grad Lenkwinkel. Wenn der Adapter morgen kommt gehts Donnerstag in Park, bin voller Vorfreude. Aber da es ja mein drittes Legend ist mach ich mir da keine Sorgen, ist halt alte Liebe ;-)


----------



## FrozenSmoke (17. Juli 2018)

So rein interessehalber: Ist der Unterschied vom Mk 2 auf Mk 3 spürbar?
Fahr mein Mk2 jetzt die 4. Saison und bin immer noch schwerst angetan, frage mich dennoch ob sich in Sachen technischer Fortschritt nicht schon etwas getan hat.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Juli 2018)

Hinterbau ist im Prinzip der gleiche und kinematik minimal verändert, Abmessungen der Lager sind glaub anders, ansonsten ist das MK3 länger und flacher, und dann ab glaub 2015 650b


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Juli 2018)

Hab heut mein mk3 mal ausgeführt, Lenkwinkel ist 1 Grad flacher als Serie, macht sich hervorragend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (20. Juli 2018)

Top! 
Und was sagst du im Vergleich zum Vorgänger?
Ich hab das selbe Rad allerdings in L. War auch am schwanken zwischen XL und L, nachdem ich es aber Probegefahren bin sagte mir L doch zu.

Woher kommst du vielleicht könnte ich das XL mal Probesitzen.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Juli 2018)

Bin das mk2 mit 1,78 halt in m gefahren und das mk3 in xl weil mir alles andere zu klein vorkommt inzwischen, mag halt lange Räder mit viel Reach, muss sagen das Rad liegt phänomenal satt auf der Piste, hält superstabil die Linie und geht trotz der Länge, da man im Rad und zwischen den Rädern sitzt, sehr gut in Kurven, klar bei richtig engen Kurven merkt man die Länge aber trotzdem nicht störend. Ich liebe das Rad und bin glaub noch nie so schnell auf nem frisch aufgebauten Rad so gut zurecht gekommen.


----------



## psychorad!cal (6. September 2018)

Weiss jemand der RAL Code des Giftgrünen Legend?


----------



## psychorad!cal (30. Januar 2019)

Noch nicht ganz fertig...und Handypic
Neu ist der Öhlins und Boxxer Team mit polierten Brücken.


----------



## Banscheeee (30. Januar 2019)

Servus leude! Ich habe ein banshee legend mk2 von 2014 und ich will alle rahmenlager wechseln...
Könnt ihr mir eine marke empfehlen welche kage halten aber trotzdem nicht zu teuer sind
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Januar 2019)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig...und Handypic
> Neu ist der Öhlins und Boxxer Team mit polierten Brücken.
> Anhang anzeigen 820792


Richtig gut!!!!!!! Bessere Bilder bitte


----------

